# Grand Seiko on Straps



## ten13th

I love my Grand Seiko on bracelet that they came with. However since I use a laptop all day, bracelet just gets in the way and get scratched by the edge of the laptop. So the reasonable thing to do is straps.

I'm sure there are others GS owners that wears their watches with straps instead of bracelet. Would love to see this thread grow to be a reference guide for others that want to walk on the strap side. So let's see some Grand Seiko on straps.

I'll start with SBGH039 (21mm lug width) on a horse leather NATO strap I already have. I'm just cycling some extra straps I have already to get a feel before I purchase any specific strap for this GS.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thevenerablelars

I wouldn't have thought that combination would be a look one could pull off, but it actually works pretty well. The dial color and the strap complement each other nicely. 

Also, it feels like an odd observation to make, but the stitching on the strap looks really even and carefully done. Seems like a lot of the time the thread ties on leather NATOs pinch the material.


----------



## ten13th

thevenerablelars said:


> I wouldn't have thought that combination would be a look one could pull off, but it actually works pretty well. The dial color and the strap complement each other nicely.
> 
> Also, it feels like an odd observation to make, but the stitching on the strap looks really even and carefully done. Seems like a lot of the time the thread ties on leather NATOs pinch the material.


I was just as surprised that it will work at all.  NATO and GS, almost an oxymoron. Then again you see plenty of Rolex pull off the NATO look successively, so why not GS. Will continue to try different straps until I find one that really work well. Some will be total duds, some will be meh, but so far its off to a good start. Life is way to short to not experiment with something as simple as straps. BTW, the NATO is a Panatime, they make quality stuff.


----------



## Doca

i too, have been looking for a strap for my GS.
I am only interested in one with curved ends.

Have contacted a couple GS dealers over several months and
received no response to my queries.

Last week, I came across this forum and contacted the site sponsor, Topper.

Today, Andrea at Topper and I discussed the possibility of finding one..
She is searching for the correct one for my watch....My impression of Topper
is that they are willing to go the distance to find the strap I am looking for....Apparently,
it is not as easy as one might think.


----------



## G07

Would love to see what is out there. Been looking for a nice strap to complement my SBGH001 - need a strap to diminish the pesky gap btw side of case and end of strap.


----------



## T1meout

Well you can always try out Dangerous9 or Atilla Aszodi for handcrafted bespoke strap made to your desired specifications


----------



## Nokie

Never seen one on a Nato before, but it works nicely and looks good.


----------



## ten13th

BTW the 21mm lug width limits the selection of options. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Here is another strap. Not feeling it. The stitching near the lug are a distraction to how clean the watch looks. But overall I think a nice reddish saddle brown color is the right direction.


----------



## Domo

It's kinda hard to judge the watch on different straps when the watch is so damn beautiful!


----------



## thevenerablelars

Probably not the most helpful, since this GS has the circular case and originally came on a strap, but here you go.

SBGM021 on Hirsch Ascot. Like ten13th said, the lug width (19mm here) presents some challenges.


----------



## moyski

I prefer to wear my Grand Seikos on straps as well. But with 19mm lugs, I find it hard though to find decent straps that would match the quality of the watch and long enough for my wrist. I currently have my watches on good enough leathers I found in Japan but I'm waiting on custom croc straps I ordered.


----------



## Tseg

I am a bracelet guy through and through... but THAT is a sharp look, for both of them.



moyski said:


> I prefer to wear my Grand Seikos on straps as well. But with 19mm lugs, I find it hard though to find decent straps that would match the quality of the watch and long enough for my wrist. I currently have my watches on good enough leathers I found in Japan but I'm waiting on custom croc straps I ordered.


----------



## emblemtake2

In my personal opinion, ss bracelet is better...


----------



## Gibraltar

Here's mine on a more casual strap. Worked better than I expected.


----------



## ten13th

Gibraltar said:


> Here's mine on a more casual strap. Worked better than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5658786


I like it! What strap is it? Is it a 22mm squeezed in the 21mm lug?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibraltar

The lugs on this one are 19mm, and yeah, it's a 20mm strap. Bit tight but it worked ok. The strap is called Cobra Aviator. I picked it up from an online shop in Japan a few years ago. Strangely I can't find anything about the company online now.


----------



## Aureliano

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw this at a store in NYC today. I think it looks so much better with the leather band than with the bracelet. Really beautiful piece!


----------



## Jon Ali

Here are some old pic's of GS on strap from my photobucket.

SBGR023 on a 19mm GS-strap














Snowflake is 20mm so there is a lot of straps for it.














the Spring Drive chrono is 21mm, the black racing strap is thick so the gap between strap and watch is reduced.












SBGE021 is also 21mm




22mm NATO


22mm Isofrane




SBGR085 19mm came with both bracelet and leather strap.


----------



## ten13th

Awesome collection on straps! Love your photos. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Older models . . .


----------



## moyski

my custom croc straps finally arrived!


----------



## narkleptic

First, this is a great idea for a thread. There's not a lot of places to come across Grand Seikos on straps. Second, some of the casual strap pairings work surprisingly well--I wouldn't have thought the GS would dress down so nicely. Finally, the snowflake looks amazing on the brown striped strap.


----------



## narkleptic

Love the brown croc. From whom, if i may ask, did you get it?



moyski said:


> my custom croc straps finally arrived!


----------



## ronr9286t

I've got an SBGE033 on the way to Toppers (ETA 11/1). I took some snaps with my phone at the trunk show in late September. That piece was a non-functioning demo version, but the case, dial, and strap were as the fully-functioning watch. Unfortunately, I couldn't capture the gorgeous green sunburst dial.


----------



## ronr9286t

Just to add a few comments on my incoming SBGE033. The things that made this one a "must-have" for me include the dressiness of the watch, and at the same time the lume on the hands and the lume pips at each of the hour-markers make it practical for everyday wear. I'll probably keep it on the brown strap, but may get a black crock for a change-of-pace. I am anxiously awaiting delivery.

Ron


----------



## William Ayin

ronr9286t said:


> I've got an SBGE033 on the way to Toppers (ETA 11/1). I took some snaps with my phone at the trunk show in late September. That piece was a non-functioning demo version, but the case, dial, and strap were as the fully-functioning watch. Unfortunately, I couldn't capture the gorgeous green sunburst dial.
> View attachment 5728346


Stunning addition mate! can't wait to see some more photos!


----------



## OPIC

brown alligator strap is stunning


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## dogga94

how do you people keep your GS so scratch free? Do you never wear them?


----------



## estrickland

Even older models:


----------



## Alex_TA

It's almost impossible to spoil GS with anything, including strap 

I've tried mine on Di-Modell Chronissimo








It was very comfortable and even waterproof, the problem was that after a while it became stinky 

So I returned to the bracelet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyfabro

I think GS watches look MUCH better on straps than they do on bracelets. The GS bracelets have a strange business to them that distracts from the dial IMO


----------



## m0c021

tonyfabro said:


> I think GS watches look MUCH better on straps than they do on bracelets. The GS bracelets have a strange business to them that distracts from the dial IMO


I love the look of the bracelet. Hate how bulky the clasp is. hate how it looks on my wrist. I think the bracelet looks like it falls straight down instead of curve around my wrist like other strap material. Anyways, it's a pain to put the GS bracelet back on at least on the SBGA031 with the special spring bars for drilled lugs.


----------



## tonyfabro

m0c021 said:


> I love the look of the bracelet. Hate how bulky the clasp is. hate how it looks on my wrist. I think the bracelet looks like it falls straight down instead of curve around my wrist like other strap material. Anyways, it's a pain to put the GS bracelet back on at least on the SBGA031 with the special spring bars for drilled lugs.


I always wear mine on a strap, it looks better and is much more comfortable IMO, to each their own.


----------



## Seibei

Works for me.


----------



## Dkowl

Edit: I'm thinking of getting gator hornback strap for this watch and am hoping if anybody has one for sampling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK

Disagree with the GS on a NATO. Awful look to me. Not good.


----------



## mpbrada

I really quite like the diver on the NATOs. I personally have never understood the notion of putting a leather strap on a diver, but to each their own. Maybe a shark on a diver would make sense, but that's about it in my mind. Nevertheless, I think the combination looks great!


----------



## mpbrada

By the by, this is a great thread and is giving me quite a bit of inspiration (wallet, be scared!). I have a couple of ideas that I might want to try out on my SBGA109. Thanks for the great posts on this thread!


----------



## DavidB1191

My newly acquired Snowflake on a custom (Stone Creek Straps) black croc
Dave


----------



## OPIC

I think Snowflake is the best model in GS


----------



## 1992watch

OPIC said:


> I think Snowflake is the best model in GS


I agree, in terms of modern GS


----------



## agentdaffy007

I need to put a leather strap on my Snowflake but i need one that is short with curved ends. So hard to find!!


----------



## tedjosg2003

+1 on the snowflake


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

I had my GS Spring Drive Diver on a rubber dive strap for all of about two days. I just loved the lightness of the Ti bracelet and couldn't keep them separated for too long.


----------



## Sagitar

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher wallace

nice combination


----------



## Daswann

Very stunning. Love the combo. Nice photography.


----------



## dhagard




----------



## ten13th

Very challenging to source nice 21mm straps, but the result is worth it. Here are photos of my Havana with new shoes.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom

dhagard said:


> View attachment 5888306


NOW You are talking! Snowflake really thrives with a curved end strap. Where did you get yours and can i have more pics?


----------



## fld




----------



## Paulus1974

SBGV005 on leather. Still not sure about the blue.


----------



## rockmastermike

On black alligator for a change of pace


----------



## thevenerablelars

ten13th said:


> Very challenging to source nice 21mm straps, but the result is worth it. Here are photos of my Havana with new shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great combination.


----------



## Gerald_D

drhr said:


> Older models . . .


Wow - pardon my ignorance, but what is the model number of that last one?

Kind regards,

Gerald.


----------



## PJ S

SBGW041, but it was a 30 piece limited edition for the Wako department store in Tokyo, in which Seiko has had a boutique for quite some time now.
You’ll need to be very vigilant and quick if one comes up.

Alternatives to look out for are the SBGW003 and SBGL007.


----------



## G07

Nice, but a black strap will make that dial 'pop"!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Gerald_D

PJ S said:


> SBGW041, but it was a 30 piece limited edition for the Wako department store in Tokyo, in which Seiko has had a boutique for quit some time now.
> You'll need to be very vigilant and quick if one comes up.
> 
> Alternatives to look out for are the SBGW003 and SBGL007.


Many thanks for the info. I guess that's going to be a tough one to track down then!

Kind regards,

Gerald.


----------



## Its-an-addiction

I think the blue strap works perfectly. I couldn't think of a better combo to be honest.


Paulus1974 said:


> SBGV005 on leather. Still not sure about the blue.
> 
> View attachment 5975978


----------



## Its-an-addiction

Looks great, what material is the bezel though? Is it ceramic?


rockmastermike said:


> On black alligator for a change of pace


----------



## PJ S

Gerald_D said:


> Many thanks for the info. I guess that's going to be a tough one to track down then!


Just a tad.


----------



## ten13th

Trying tan strap on Havana.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exxtinguishable

ten13th said:


> Trying tan strap on Havana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who makes those??


----------



## Alex_TA

Its-an-addiction said:


> Looks great, what material is the bezel though? Is it ceramic?


I have the same watch.
The bezel made from titanium but the laquer covering is very strong.


----------



## ten13th

exxtinguishable said:


> Who makes those??


BOB from Germany, found them on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Its-an-addiction

Alex_TA said:


> I have the same watch.
> The bezel made from titanium but the laquer covering is very strong.


Thanks mate.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Put a strap on my GS and enjoying the look. Don't know why I waited so long.


----------



## DustinC

Paulus1974 said:


> SBGV005 on leather. Still not sure about the blue.
> 
> View attachment 5975978


Would love to see that one on a black croc strap.


----------



## thevenerablelars

Received this Camille Fournet strap just in time for the trip back to SF. Might make time for a drop-by at Topper's while I'm in the Bay Area.

























Quite pleased with it.


----------



## m0c021

Noticed the smudge on the crystal so I took another pic.


----------



## kwcross

The SBGV009 comes with both a black crocodile strap and the 5 link bracelet. Lately, it has spent most of its time on a thin, aftermarket Hirsch strap -







I also wear it on a flat, black aftermarket strap:



OEM Crocodile:



5 link bracelet -


----------



## qtip.416

Tried my GS on a brownish grey calf strap which I think matches the grey dial quite nicely.








[/URL]


----------



## ronr9286t

My brand-new SBGE033








Ron


----------



## G07

OK Ron - you know the drill ...
We need to see many, many more pictures of that gorgeous watch!!!
Well done!!



ronr9286t said:


> My brand-new SBGE033
> View attachment 6237993
> 
> 
> Ron


----------



## Its-an-addiction

ronr9286t said:


> My brand-new SBGE033
> View attachment 6237993
> 
> 
> Ron


That looks fantastic mate! Is that a dark green sunburst dial though, or is it just a reflection? 
Edit: I can see it properly now that I've turned the brightness up. That's a great colour.


----------



## ronr9286t

When I first saw it at a Grand Seiko event at Toppers, it was love at first sight, and I thought it had a black dial. The green only comes out in certain lighting. Very subtle!

Ron


----------



## FDS19

These are some seriously stunning straps...
Bravo.


----------



## djsick

[ten13th], I think it is a great match with that strap, the havana ! Nice



> Trying tan strap on Havana. Click this bar to view the original image of 945x1405px.


----------



## b-lot

There are some stunning combinations above. The GS on my personal wishlist is the SBGH001, but I have always wondered how it would work as a dress watch on leather. I don't suppose someone has one laying around that they're willing to put on a leather strap and post a picture of?

I wouldn't complain about a picture of it on NATO either ;-)

Thanks.


----------



## wagenx

Wow, that's a nice Seiko!


----------



## aero-engineer

Paulus1974 said:


> SBGV005 on leather. Still not sure about the blue.
> 
> View attachment 5975978


What strap is it?


----------



## aero-engineer

My GS SBGH031 on SARX019's blue croco strap.


----------



## Langs

qtip.416 said:


> Tried my GS on a brownish grey calf strap which I think matches the grey dial quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


This is stunning - may I ask what the model no. is please?


----------



## jaeiger

Hope a King Seiko can play!


----------



## ten13th

You are so right, Domo.



Domo said:


> It's kinda hard to judge the watch on different straps when the watch is so damn beautiful!


----------



## Captain Beefheart

SBGA099 on Dark Brown Alligator


----------



## PJ S

Langs said:


> This is stunning - may I ask what the model no. is please?


SBGA081


----------



## vintlux

i think brown calf straps are best with some burgundy and white dials GS


----------



## ten13th

Like this?



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Snowflake on Bond RAF. Surprisingly, it works pretty well IMHO.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

GS on a vintage strap. I think the dark brown works with the dial?


----------



## G07

I like that - what strap? Did I say that looks very nice?


----------



## ten13th

qtip.416 said:


> GS on a vintage strap. I think the dark brown works with the dial?


Pretty much any strap would look good with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagull S6

I personally like my GS more on both the leather and nato strap versus the bracelet. I'm just not a huge fan of the 5 link design because it looks too busy. I'm particularly fond of the brown leather. I find that it really compliments the blue dial.


----------



## martin_blank

That grey dial is absolutely stunning.

My sbgr059 on a Hodinkee calf strap...









Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## MLJinAK

Yes. It works extremely well.



qtip.416 said:


> GS on a vintage strap. I think the dark brown works with the dial?


----------



## qtip.416

MLJinAK said:


> Yes. It works extremely well.





martin_blank said:


> That grey dial is absolutely stunning.
> 
> My sbgr059 on a Hodinkee calf strap...
> 
> Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024





ten13th said:


> Pretty much any strap would look good with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, guys. I thought the strapped really popped when I put it on the watch, but I was afraid I biased as I love the dial so much. Glad you approve.


----------



## coolguy1004

4/
H


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Back on black gator strap.


----------



## b-lot

b-lot said:


> There are some stunning combinations above. The GS on my personal wishlist is the SBGH001, but I have always wondered how it would work as a dress watch on leather. I don't suppose someone has one laying around that they're willing to put on a leather strap and post a picture of?
> 
> I wouldn't complain about a picture of it on NATO either ;-)
> 
> Thanks.


How about a SBGH005 then ;-) Or are there any others with the same case shape? I'm mainly worried about the gap being too large with the longish lugs they have.


----------



## lastshotkid

Alex_TA said:


> It's almost impossible to spoil GS with anything, including strap
> 
> I've tried mine on Di-Modell Chronissimo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very comfortable and even waterproof, the problem was that after a while it became stinky
> 
> So I returned to the bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that looks badass! I can't take my eyes off that look! Great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chochocho

woaw... thanks for the photos! awesome thread


----------



## digivandig

SBGR081 on a Hadley-Roma Horween strap in the dawn's early light.


----------



## bloodypoppy

SBGR053 on black leather strap


----------



## zetaplus93

How do people feel with a thin (2mm or so) strap?

I've got the black dialed SBGR053 and I've been wearing it on a thicker strap 3.5mm or so. I'm wondering how the watch would feel on a thin strap (say, a Horween strap that's about 2mm) given that the watch head is pretty thick at close to 13mm...

Obligatory picture:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

SBGM027 GMT on Hirsch Grand Duke

No offense to GS but after buying a loupe and a Bergeron 0.8mm screw driver and not being able to even loosen a single bracelet screw I put it back in the box in fear of screwing it up and now using this Hirsch strap.


----------



## James Russle

where did you get that hirsch strap


----------



## manofrolex

James Russle said:


> where did you get that hirsch strap


http://www.panatime.com/20higdublgei.html

Had to squeeze just slightly due to 20mm width vs GS 19
I taped all the lugs took my time but good fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabiomfbr

Jeez I love that model, works really well with the straps you're going for!


----------



## manofrolex

better day time pics
got to have a loupe for these Seiko's the dial is immaculate, the markers and hands are cut with such precision. it is very impressive under magnification.


----------



## mikelu03




----------



## MLJinAK

jmanlay said:


> better day time pics
> got to have a loupe for these Seiko's the dial is immaculate, the markers and hands are cut with such precision. it is very impressive under magnification.


You hit a grand slam with that combo... Hands down, best looking strap-GS combo out there!


----------



## mikelu03




----------



## c.hanninen

Love this thread. I have an incoming sbgx063 and will be putting it on leather. It sounds like people have had luck with Hirsch straps and I think I will be looking there as I'm too lazy to order custom (I'll save that for the auto or spring drive). Anybody have pics of that model (I believe it's a 19mm lug)?


----------



## buffon.bj

c.hanninen said:


> Love this thread. I have an incoming sbgx063 and will be putting it on leather. It sounds like people have had luck with Hirsch straps and I think I will be looking there as I'm too lazy to order custom (I'll save that for the auto or spring drive). Anybody have pics of that model (I believe it's a 19mm lug)?


I believe I have something for you! Today I tried putting my new SBGX063 on a Hirsch Siena leather strap. Even though it is 20mm, it still fit well. I really like the rich brown with the champagne dial.


----------



## c.hanninen

Looks great, very similar to what I was thinking. Squeezing a 20mm in there would leave a lot more options.


----------



## c.hanninen

Just ordered a Hirsch merino in brown, everybody's positive feedback for Hirsch helped me reach a quick decision.


----------



## aero-engineer

jmanlay said:


> SBGM027 GMT on Hirsch Grand Duke
> 
> No offense to GS but after buying a loupe and a Bergeron 0.8mm screw driver and not being able to even loosen a single bracelet screw I put it back in the box in fear of screwing it up and now using this Hirsch strap.
> View attachment 6947017


Are you satisfied with the quality of the strap? I bought blue one yesterday for my Campanola, but it was very tough surprisely.


----------



## manofrolex

aero-engineer said:


> Are you satisfied with the quality of the strap? I bought blue one yesterday for my Campanola, but it was very tough surprisely.


It is a bit tough but after wearing it for a little while it has gotten softer for me and jt does not bother me. Toughness is probably due to its water resistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03

Heading up to Lake Tahoe. Trying my SBGX087 on a Hirsch Pure Rubber.


----------



## Mark355

The bracelet was spoiling my GS party. Story *here*.


----------



## carlhaluss

qtip.416 said:


> GS on a vintage strap. I think the dark brown works with the dial?


Excellent! Also, one of the best looking dials I have seen.


----------



## kwcross

mikelu03 said:


> Heading up to Lake Tahoe. Trying my SBGX087 on a Hirsch Pure Rubber.


Looks great; nice strap choice. Love that blue dial!!!


----------



## G07

Just lovely!!

Which strap is that qtip ?- love it!!


----------



## o0juny0o

On a nice hot day outside









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## francois_

Looks beautiful! I have not seen it on that kind of leather strap before. Where did you get it?


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355

^ Reference number? Love that dial.


----------



## ten13th

Mark355 said:


> ^ Reference number? Love that dial.


SBGV017. In some light conditions the dial looks blue, e.g. Seiko press material.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gneissnz

Just got a new gator strap for my GS. Am loving it. My first ever watch modification. Thanks to Beau from Beau Bands on ETSY for the strap.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Langs

Just got this strap from Seiya


----------



## carlhaluss

Langs said:


> Just got this strap from Seiya


Looks very good indeed.

Got the same one for my SBGH051. It arrived today. Thought the black strap would look great with the silver monochrome case and dial, for a bit of contrast. Problem is, my eyesight is so bad, I think I will have to take it to the AD to be changed. Will post some pics when that is done.

I ordered it on Sunday, also from Seiya , and it arrived this afternoon. Great service!


----------



## Linden_way

View attachment 7266690


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## kicsrepins

my humble contribution


----------



## J-Rock121

Just went through all 14 pages. Best thread in a while! Anyone have an SBGE001 on a strap? Preferably on a black strap. I have an idea of what I'd like to get but would be nice to see what others are using. Also, does anyone know the exact strap size? Pretty sure it's 21 or 22mm but would like confirmation, thanks!


----------



## Whitegene

I think it is nicely done. But still the bracelet goes better with the GS.


----------



## ten13th

SBGH039 on strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Rock121

Beautiful! That dial is just nuts, love it!


----------



## mikelu03

Happy Easter


----------



## sensejae

After getting my sbgx065, I found out that I prefer straps over the bracelet. But finding the right straps that matches with this unique shade of blue on sbgx065 was not easy. On the completely black straps, the blue and the black seemed to clash, and the two colors did not seem to have symbiotic relationship, just having their own exclusive territories. I've tried grey, but somehow the two colors looked very muted.

Finally, I think I found one color and medium that really make the blue dial stand out, and not make me envious of the cream/white/black dials that are more flexible with color combination. Here comes the brown colored, Panama perlon from Eulit, purchased from Holbens Fine Watch Bands. For SBGX065, I found that while 18mm of nato straps fit perfectly, 20 mm width of perlon from Eulit is the right fit. :-d


----------



## bech9

Its gorgeous and has a fantastic look.


----------



## horolicious

If my GS lug to lug is 19mm, can I get away with 20mm strap?


----------



## DustinC

TOPTISHKIN said:


> If my GS lug to lug is 19mm, can I get away with 20mm strap?


Yes you can


----------



## horolicious

DustinC said:


> Yes you can


Thanks.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Schleepii

SBGA029 on a Spectre-Nato. 116 grams and very comfy. Don't really like it on the bracelet since that's a hefty 191 grams in total.


----------



## ten13th

Schleepii said:


> SBGA029 on a Spectre-Nato. 116 grams and very comfy. Don't really like it on the bracelet since that's a hefty 191 grams in total.
> 
> View attachment 7733882


Looks absolutely fantastic. Watch + NATO + jeans + jacket. GQ.


----------



## fgarian

what watch is that with the Arabic numberals?


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017 on a vintage looking rallye style strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLud

I have a bracelet on order, but for now...


----------



## Lokvo

I've got an incoming Colareb distressed blue leather strap for my SBGA109. Will post pics once slapped on.


----------



## PJ S

fgarian said:


> what watch is that with the Arabic numberals?


Which one?
The Automatic is SBGR085 (as it says above the first picture) and the manual wind one was a 30-piece Ltd Ed SBGW041


----------



## Linden_way

IMG_4213 by banjo888, on Flickr


----------



## kwcross

Trying the SBGV009 on a shell cordovan strap -


----------



## TLud

Linden_way said:


> IMG_4213 by banjo888, on Flickr


I love this Hi-beat. I gave it serious consideration before going with its green SD sister, the SBGE033.


----------



## ten13th

kwcross said:


> Trying the SBGV009 on a shell cordovan strap -


Grand Nomos.


----------



## EDL7

Love the Green GS..!


----------



## FranzS

dhagard said:


> View attachment 5888306


Anyone knows which Strap is applied here?
I've found 2 options:
- Leonardo Genius

- And Thanks to SeiyaJapan 
-> It would be possible to Order the Strap of SAGA011 (Not sure it it would fit)

Nothing else till now which contains curved Ends.
Any other ideas?


----------



## tacotom

I've been looking for a nice fitting strap as well. Looking to emulate that exact look that eliminates the rather large gaps on the snowflake. Haven't had much luck personally, in either finding anything personally or getting others to communicate what they have found in the rare instances you see an image with the gaps eliminated.

I've seen this photo before:








And i think my best guess is that it could be an everest band, originally intended for a rolex, but they both would take a 20mm band. I've been tempted to order one in blue or black to swap between my sub and the snowflake but i've never been able to pull the trigger. Here are the bands: http://www..............com/collect...r-rolex-submariner-ceramic?variant=1328740164


----------



## ten13th

Mind the gap? Not really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom

Thats a great shot! Maybe i am being a _little_ dramatic about the gap... I do notice that the gap reduces when not on the wrist. For example, here is a shot of another's snowflake both on and off the wrist. The wrist shot seems to show more gap, although that being said, maybe the angle exacerbates it a bit.


----------



## tacotom

and just to upload one of my own.... Feels blasphemous to have it on a nato!


----------



## wwwppp




----------



## ten13th

Looks just fine on NATO.

Plenty of Rolex, IWC and Omega on NATO. Why should GS be left out of the fun?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Never adjusted nor worn the bracelet on this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Wow, it looks great! Nice watch, congrats!


----------



## Fbr

that snowflake on nato really works for me


----------



## FranzS

Anyone owns one of the Original Straps shown in the second last page of this Catalog
http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/MS15LEAF.pdf

R0101AC
R0102AC
R0111AC
R0112AC

According to this Post:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/strap-recommendations-needed-sbga001-656909.html#post4787449
It should have curved end (But the Pictures say something else)

Next Thing i wonder is, i have a SBGA109 which should have the same housing as the SBGA011 (Snowflake) but if i measure the Lug then i Measure 21 mm. Seiko recommended the 20 mm lug strap.
Can someone say something about the lug size of a Snowflake or even better of SBGA109?


----------



## Ovalteenie

Does anyone know if Seiko make their own straps? I understand that they probably don't farm their own crocs... But do they manufacture the straps, or do they do what high end Swiss brands do and have it made by a specialist supplier and then stamp their name on it?


----------



## ten13th

Snowflake on Hirsch Tiger Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzakiel

Great to see... anyone have an SBGA025 on strap?


----------



## tacotom




----------



## tacotom




----------



## hozburun

Thanks to Anatolia Hand Made Watch Straps for this great one


----------



## noizer

On a hirsch strap while I try to source for a 19mm shell cordovan strap

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## buffon.bj

Here's the SBGX063 on a black NATO strap - actually the one which came with my Speedy, 20mm in width. The strap feels much better on the Grand Seiko than on the watch it was designed for, as the Speedy feels rather too tall for me with the two folds of fabric under it. The GS, being lighter and thinner, is a good match.


----------



## billyblue

SBGH005 on black/grey alligator with deployant clasp:


----------



## mikelu03




----------



## cheesa

Sbgx117 on a kevlar milt at


----------



## cheesa

And the SBGA029 on the same strap


----------



## cheesa

On a rubber NATO


----------



## brucebobby

A Beaten and Weathered Hodinkee Leather Strap! It works! I think...


----------



## G07

Yup


----------



## Toshk




----------



## Toshk

And my other one


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## StrappedUp

Just received a 20mm Eulit Kristall


----------



## Sxgt

StrappedUp said:


> Just received a 20mm Eulit Kristall
> 
> View attachment 8922986


Great strap with nice contrast to the watch .


----------



## rockmastermike

sbgr061 on Honey Alligator


----------



## Alysandir

Snowflake on a SARL003 strap


----------



## kernels chicken

Sbgr095


----------



## christofurr

My new SGBW031 on the stock strap. Already seriously considering a Navy Alligator from Camille Fournet&#8230;


----------



## christofurr

.


----------



## arogle1stus

ten13:
Don't own a GS (wih I did). But if I owned one and spurned bracelets, the combination strap to GS you've made
would fill the bill. The GS looking good on anything, notwithstanding.
Great look IMHO.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## krpdm

Alysandir said:


> Snowflake on a SARL003 strap
> View attachment 9006921
> View attachment 9006929


THAT'S what I want!


----------



## tacotom




----------



## ten13th

tacotom said:


> View attachment 9055882


Love this combo. What strap is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Fellow WUS'er:
The Patek Phillipe Calatrava in white gold notwithstanding, the Seiko GS is IMHO the most beautiful watch in the world!
But alas and alack, I will do my admiring from afar. Just too far above my pay grade (even a used GS).
Kudos to the WUS'ers who can afford em though.I just wont be one of them.

X Traindriver Art.


----------



## dapurdie

That strap would look sweet on a vintage Heuer or something of that sort. 


ten13th said:


> Here is another strap. Not feeling it. The stitching near the lug are a distraction to how clean the watch looks. But overall I think a nice reddish saddle brown color is the right direction.
> 
> View attachment 5633665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633705


----------



## dcoffe01

Got a new strap for my GS. 




























Dan


----------



## G07

We need details on this gorgeous strap - beautiful combination!!!

UOTE=tacotom;32490426]
View attachment 9055882
[/QUOTE]


----------



## cvn72

Very watch and strap combo.



rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## walfisch

hi guys, like to check, for watch straps that come with "round band", are they all the same?

am thinking of ordering a strap, but not sure whether the "round band" would fit the snowflake.

thanks in advanced for the advice!


----------



## spryken




----------



## BlueIn2Red

I have posted this elsewhere, but for reference in this thread here is my Snowflake with a Camille Fournet ostrich strap.


----------



## Jfha1210

An SBGE001 is incoming. I'll try with a black custom croc strap by Jacobstrap... la I'll show it ASAP


JH @iPhone5


----------



## bahi

nice collection on straps


----------



## Patrick0317

Mine is on the Seiko black crocodile strap which is super comfy 

Weirdly this watch is rated 100m water resistant which is nice to know but I'm not going to get the strap wet


----------



## rockmastermike

SBGR061


----------



## MLJinAK

rockmastermike said:


> SBGR061


Wow, excellent taste.

-MLJinAK.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indy500

Alysandir said:


> Snowflake on a SARL003 strap
> View attachment 9006921
> View attachment 9006929


(LOVE) this look - I've been looking for something similar for a long time! I think the snowflake looks so much better here than on it's original bracelet..
I can't find anyone who stocks this strap - can anyone point me in the right direction or suggest a similar alternative?


----------



## rockmastermike

GS sbgr061 on ToxicNATO CRC blue strap today


----------



## G07

This combo shouldn't look nice but it does!! Very sharp!



rockmastermike said:


> GS sbgr061 on ToxicNATO CRC blue strap today


----------



## mikelu03

Rocked my presentation today!


----------



## andybaird22

Anyone got any recommendations for a uk based strap seller? Looking to buy a light brown leather type strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger

andybaird22 said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for a uk based strap seller? Looking to buy a light brown leather type strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm planning to order a strap from toshi-straps.co.uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andybaird22

The Ranger said:


> I'm planning to order a strap from toshi-straps.co.uk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate for the heads up

Will have a look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red

andybaird22 said:


> Thanks mate for the heads up
> 
> Will have a look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can recommend WatchGecko.com as well.


----------



## andybaird22

AndyGarton said:


> I can recommend WatchGecko.com as well.


Cheers andy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodo




----------



## fungalicon

SBGE005 with strap and and clasp from SBGE033.









On the wrist.


----------



## The Ranger

Does anyone have SBGA029 or SBGA031 on Isofrane strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger

On modified 22mm Omega nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

The Ranger said:


> View attachment 9678818
> 
> 
> On modified 22mm Omega nato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good clean look. I like that. 
Which omega NATO?
I just ordered a toxic NATO for my 029.
I've also ordered a bonetto 317 24mm that I'm going to trim down, hoping for a simple rubber strap that dosnt have the vintage Look of the Isofrane. 
Loads of pictures on the grand seiko divers on Isofrane on line. Not the look I'm hoping for but I like the thickness and ease of wear.

For the moment I'm wearing mine in leather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Just picked up a used A Lange and Sohne alligator strap for my SBGX063. I think it looks pretty good!


----------



## The Ranger

matthew P said:


> Good clean look. I like that.
> Which omega NATO?
> I just ordered a toxic NATO for my 029.
> I've also ordered a bonetto 317 24mm that I'm going to trim down, hoping for a simple rubber strap that dosnt have the vintage Look of the Isofrane.
> Loads of pictures on the grand seiko divers on Isofrane on line. Not the look I'm hoping for but I like the thickness and ease of wear.
> 
> For the moment I'm wearing mine in leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice looking leather!

Reference of this 22mm Omega nato is 031ZSZ002066 and got it for 150 euros from official Omega boutique in Milan.

It's a bit thicker than Omega woven natos (which are great too but slightly too narrow) and has fabric keepers. I ended up to cut the extra flap and keeper off. Works great and has no logos but Ω on the buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

Is this wrong? 44GS on tropic rubber


----------



## catflap

tiki5698 said:


> Just picked up a used A Lange and Sohne alligator strap for my SBGX063. I think it looks pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 9683482


I think that looks pretty good too!


----------



## matthew P

The Ranger said:


> Reference of this 22mm Omega nato is 031ZSZ002066 and got it for 150 euros from official Omega boutique in Milan.
> 
> It's a bit thicker than Omega woven natos (which are great too but slightly too narrow) and has fabric keepers.


Thanks - good to know.


----------



## TightLines612

Can anyone provide a model number for qtip.416's watch in post 101?

Due to low post count I can't quote his post with the photo.

Thanks


----------



## L84AD8

TightLines612 said:


> Can anyone provide a model number for qtip.416's watch in post 101?


SBGA081.. have one on my wrist right now... love it! :-!


----------



## TightLines612

Thanks for the info. Snowflake will likely be my first but this would make a wonderful compliment. Actually wish they did the whole scheme in quartz. It'd make it a quite a bit easier to swallow.


----------



## brodo




----------



## L84AD8

TightLines612 said:


> Thanks for the info. Snowflake will likely be my first but this would make a wonderful compliment. Actually wish they did the whole scheme in quartz. It'd make it a quite a bit easier to swallow.


I actually own a Snowflake too! (Well, bought it for my wife who absolutely loves it) and yes they definitely do compliment each other..
There is a SBGX055 quartz using similarly shaped case (a bit smaller) but with solid black dial (from photos).. 
Good luck!


----------



## whitestripes

Sbgv005 on No 8 cordovan strap from some Japanese etsy maker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guccimanilla

Can anyone recommend a good strap for small wrists, sort of PP-y, dark brown crocodile, let's say under 200 USD?


----------



## G07

Try Peter - gorgeous custom gator straps; top notch quality and under $200. Highly recommended.


Peter.watchacc's Profile Date Registered:July 08, 2009Post Count:1259 Post(s) (0.47 average posts per day)
Show all posts by Peter.watchaccLast Post:Oct 29, 2016 - 11:10 PM
FS: Hand-Crafted Classic Stitchless LVMH US Aligator Strap for Patek, V&C and Breguet.Email:[email protected] 



guccimanilla said:


> Can anyone recommend a good strap for small wrists, sort of PP-y, dark brown crocodile, let's say under 200 USD?


----------



## Laso1

guccimanilla said:


> Can anyone recommend a good strap for small wrists, sort of PP-y, dark brown crocodile, let's say under 200 USD?


I think a Seiko AD can get the OEM Crocodile brown or black without the buckle for about $160.00 each. (That is what I paid 4 years ago). They will need to cross reference for lug width and order appropriately.


----------



## G07

I don't believe GS has a dark brown croc strap ... either black or red-brown. I could be wrong.



Laso1 said:


> I think a Seiko AD can get the OEM Crocodile brown or black without the buckle for about $160.00 each. (That is what I paid 4 years ago). They will need to cross reference for lug width and order appropriately.


----------



## Premise

whitestripes said:


> Sbgv005 on No 8 cordovan strap from some Japanese etsy maker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I love that. I didn't know that GS had a quartz model with a blued second hand. Literally perfect in my eyes.


----------



## harald-hans

SBGA031 on Nato ZuluDiver ...



















Even my little girl loves her ... ;-)


----------



## fungalicon

whitestripes said:


> Sbgv005 on No 8 cordovan strap from some Japanese etsy maker


Looks great! Were you satisfied with the quality of the strap? If so, would you mind PMing me the name of the seller? Thanks.


----------



## Playwatch

Nice combo.. i love the strap!


----------



## Playwatch

wow! Another beautiful watch shots.


----------



## Fed Up

I think a grand seiko on straps is closer to the original designs and also truer to a dress watch.


----------



## J-Rock121

Avant-garde meets vintage! SBGC017 with its dark green fir tree motif dial on vintage WW2 Japanese canvas padded & matching minimum dark green stitching with Horween black leather on inner side courtesy of Combat-Straps:


----------



## phubbard

TLud said:


> I have a bracelet on order, but for now...


Which bracelet? I have an 033 inbound as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

J-Rock121 said:


> Avant-garde meets vintage! SBGC017 with its dark green fir tree motif dial on vintage WW2 Japanese canvas padded & matching minimum dark green stitching with Horween black leather on inner side courtesy of Combat-Straps:
> 
> View attachment 9949538
> 
> 
> View attachment 9949554
> 
> 
> View attachment 9949562
> 
> 
> View attachment 9949570


Nice combo. Great to see the characters are right side up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Rock121

ten13th said:


> Nice combo. Great to see the characters are right side up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah, I reminded Aaron (Combat-Strap) to make sure of that, hehe.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

On Shell Cordovan (donated by Nomos)


----------



## JoeKirk

J-Rock121 said:


> Avant-garde meets vintage! SBGC017 with its dark green fir tree motif dial on vintage WW2 Japanese canvas padded & matching minimum dark green stitching with Horween black leather on inner side courtesy of Combat-Straps:
> 
> View attachment 9949538
> 
> 
> View attachment 9949554
> 
> 
> View attachment 9949562
> 
> 
> View attachment 9949570


That looks incredible J-Rock121!! Nice choice.


----------



## J-Rock121

JoeKirk said:


> That looks incredible J-Rock121!! Nice choice.


Thank you for the kind words Joe!


----------



## WastedYears

Custom strap by peter.watchacc.


----------



## Rcfan

Alligator from LA.


----------



## ten13th

Rcfan said:


> Alligator from LA.


Looks great. Could we have couple more photos? Perhaps off the wrist too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcfan

One for the OP request. 
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## arejay101

Took this a few weeks ago while waiting on the sunset


----------



## ten13th

Rcfan said:


> One for the OP request.
> Thanks for the compliment.


That's a match made in heaven. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

arejay101 said:


> Took this a few weeks ago while waiting on the sunset


Wonderful pairing. Always thought the texture dial of Snowflake deserves a complimentary texture strap. You just proofed my point. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

That strap is about $10 on Amazon. They have light grey and dark grey. If one is sold out, it will become available soon. Also this band has quick release spring bars. Overall, it beats many of my $50 or more straps in quality.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EZIQBWI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_egJuybKRJTMZJ











ten13th said:


> Wonderful pairing. Always thought the texture dial of Snowflake deserves a complimentary texture strap. You just proofed my point.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Snowflake on dark navy Bas & Lokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mervynlau

Why does not Seiko make a shorter size option for their straps? I have a small wrist and a shorter factory strap option is unavailable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarneh

"The Blizzard" on a Di-modell alligator strap 

















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fungalicon




----------



## T1meout

fungalicon said:


>


I really dig the SBGV011. The Rolls Royce amongst GS Quartz.


----------



## Davido22

SBGE on a Jean Rousseau cloth nato with leather underlining.


----------



## rspr

just a small first post from my Quartz


----------



## T1meout

Newly acquired.


----------



## guccimanilla

Put my quartz on leather and I love it.


----------



## slow_mo

Original strap










Green strap










Brown strap


----------



## Leicachamp




----------



## Leicachamp

Above is my 039 on Bourbon Shell Cordovan


----------



## Leicachamp

On my computer the image is in right orientation. After i upload it is sideways. Is there any way I can rotate the pictures?


----------



## Leicachamp

GMT 003 on cheap chinese strap


----------



## Leicachamp

GMT again, this time on Horween strap


----------



## Leicachamp

On another cheap oem strap


----------



## Leicachamp

Here is the same watch on bracelet


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Nice shoes here on the GS's

I'm a total strap wh**e & I cant seem to get the balls to try a strap on my GS Snowflake.As a matter of fact it's the only watch Iv'e ever owned that I haven't removed the bracelet & I don't understand why.

_


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Do it! It's easily done on a GS and can really transform the watch (I guess owning so many straps you're well aware of this though!).


----------



## bjkadron

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Nice shoes here on the GS's
> 
> I'm a total strap wh**e & I cant seem to get the balls to try a strap on my GS Snowflake.As a matter of fact it's the only watch Iv'e ever owned that I haven't removed the bracelet & I don't understand why.
> 
> _


Well, You have the perfect opportunity now, since you already commented on this thread, and I'm sure myself and the others following this thread would be willing to stand with you and help you through this trying time. As long as you post Pictures. haha!


----------



## watchdaddy1

bjkadron said:


> Well, You have the perfect opportunity now, since you already commented on this thread, and I'm sure myself and the others following this thread would be willing to stand with you and help you through this trying time. As long as you post Pictures. haha!


yr funny Thanks for the support hehehe

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Trying a suede Nomos strap on my J021:


----------



## ten13th

AndyGarton said:


> Trying a suede Nomos strap on my J021:


That's lovely.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aero-engineer

Hi-Beat 36000, Limited Edition of 200


----------



## tacotom

Nato Today!


----------



## tacotom

now some grey leather!


----------



## BlueIn2Red

J021 on a Nomos shell cordovan strap with red stitching. The picture doesn't show it that well but it's a combo that works really well in my opinion, especially because the Nomos brown leather has a bit of red in it, quite similar to the watch dial:


----------



## StrappedUp

Black Eulit Kristall for me.


----------



## andradeartworks

Paulus1974 said:


> SBGV005 on leather. Still not sure about the blue.
> 
> View attachment 5975978


Nice to see this!

Thanks for posting!

I think the blue is fun...perhaps less dressy, but Ya' Never know! Modern dress is more flexible these days.

-DON


----------



## noizer

My Sbgf017 on horween shell cordovan..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV011. Not the leather strap that originally came with this model. I bought the watch pre-owned. This model originally came with both a 5-link bracelet and a dressy black leather strap. The strap was slightly dressier than the one in this photo, as it has no stitching. Luckily, I had purchased this strap for another GS, plus GS buckle. The buckle is not as the original for this watch either. The original has "SEIKO" on the buckle in capital letters. Nevertheless, I think this works very well indeed:









Here is a photo with the beautiful 5-link bracelet for comparison:



I love the watch with either strap or bracelet, but I think the leather strap does have the edge.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ten13th

Carl, the leather strap really makes 011 absolutely amazing. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## djsick

Hi Carl! I like your strap too ! It is slightly blueish isn't it ?


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Any idea what strap width would fit a SBGA125?


----------



## ten13th

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Any idea what strap width would fit a SBGA125?


SBGA125 share the same case design as SBGH039, 21mm lug width.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

ten13th said:


> SBGA125 share the same case design as SBGH039, 21mm lug width.


Thanks! Think the gap from using a 20mm strap would be noticeable? Would certainly open up a lot more options.


----------



## Herbalizer

Much better on the strap!!


----------



## Leicachamp

Vintage on new croc strap


----------



## tiki5698

Casual GS


----------



## Leicachamp

Back on cheap leather strap today. Looks a million dollars?


----------



## Leicachamp

Another angle


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

SBGA125 on a 22mm navy NATO.

I didn't intend to create this combo. I just needed to test the strap width before ordering something nice in leather, and this was the closest I had to 21mm.

I don't know why this works. I didn't expect this to work. But it really, really does. The navy blue really brings out the dial and seconds hand, and the NATO shape around the springbars helps conceal the shortcomings of putting a watch on a strap that's obviously designed only for its bracelet.

I'm going to hold off on ordering a leather strap now.


----------



## bjarneh

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> View attachment 10664346
> 
> 
> SBGA125 on a 22mm navy NATO.
> 
> I didn't intend to create this combo. I just needed to test the strap width before ordering something nice in leather, and this was the closest I had to 21mm.
> 
> I don't know why this works. I didn't expect this to work. But it really, really does. The navy blue really brings out the dial and seconds hand, and the NATO shape around the springbars helps conceal the shortcomings of putting a watch on a strap that's obviously designed only for its bracelet.
> 
> I'm going to hold off on ordering a leather strap now.


That looks great! I will be ordering a navy nato for my SBGA125 as well now ☺

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

djsick said:


> Hi Carl! I like your strap too ! It is slightly blueish isn't it ?


It is black. But maybe the lighting gives a different hue. It is a Grand Seiko issue, and when I got it, I thought it almost looked greyish.


----------



## ten13th

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> View attachment 10664346
> 
> 
> SBGA125 on a 22mm navy NATO.
> 
> I didn't intend to create this combo. I just needed to test the strap width before ordering something nice in leather, and this was the closest I had to 21mm.
> 
> I don't know why this works. I didn't expect this to work. But it really, really does. The navy blue really brings out the dial and seconds hand, and the NATO shape around the springbars helps conceal the shortcomings of putting a watch on a strap that's obviously designed only for its bracelet.
> 
> I'm going to hold off on ordering a leather strap now.


Beautiful. Unexpected and unintended pair could be yield amazing results. PB & J, GS & NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchandy123

Like the bracelet on my SBGM001 but love what the strap does, puts all the attention on the case and dial.


----------



## Leicachamp

On new black Gator


----------



## CharlieG

Distressed red leather Dassari NATO on a patina'd-to-hell 5646. I dig it, nice casual Saturday setup.


----------



## jjjjimi

Spectred!


----------



## aero-engineer

SBGH031


----------



## Watchseeker27

aero-engineer said:


> SBGH031


Beautiful watch. Love the pattern on the dial!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## pepcr1

Snowflake on a Combat


----------



## serve 1st

Wow ! GS does this (various) strap thing very well ! I still think that OMEGA dominates the market with all (or most) models being the most flexible with all types of strap options... mesh, perlon, nato, leather, croc, lizard, rubber, bracelet, etc...
but again- GS has some very nice options here-


----------



## T1meout

serve 1st said:


> Wow ! GS does this (various) strap thing very well ! I still think that OMEGA dominates the market with all (or most) models being the most flexible with all types of strap options... mesh, perlon, nato, leather, croc, lizard, rubber, bracelet, etc...
> but again- GS has some very nice options here-


You are mistaken. That spot is reserved for Panerai.


----------



## PeteVanF

Was hoping this would work


----------



## ten13th

PeteVanF said:


> Was hoping this would work


IMHO the color and texture of NATO strap worked well. But the hardware on 12'o clock side detract from it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allan_de_dub

PeteVanF said:


> Was hoping this would work


I think Grand Seiko could work on fabric straps in general they just have to be sleek, similar to the one on the Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## PeteVanF

I do have a few 2 piece NATO's, or RAF style with one piece - nothing that matches that colour unfortunately (and the brushed hardware was trying its best to be out of shot)
Back on its strap now as its just so 'right'


----------



## PeteVanF

And a 21 on a Hirsch Siena


----------



## The Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Not really matching strap...


----------



## serve 1st

I think it matches rather nicely---



slow_mo said:


> Not really matching strap...


----------



## serve 1st

rspr said:


> View attachment 10265810
> 
> 
> just a small first post from my Quartz


great color combo !


----------



## Seagull S6

I've posted mine on this thread already but I just recently took some new photos so I thought I'd share again. Just another excuse to display my blue beauty.


----------



## tacotom

that blue is INTENSE! Love it. Cheers.


----------



## PeteVanF

SBGR095 on a Hirsch Siena


----------



## Boomerdw

Looks like you went oversize in the lug width, right?

Looks good nice and simple and straight forward.

Does the OP like the padding?

I question the padding thickness on a smaller case.

Speaking off my 37.1mm SBGX119.


----------



## PeteVanF

The 095 above is on a 19mm strap


----------



## ramonesf2

bjarneh said:


> "The Blizzard" on a Di-modell alligator strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Woah, I need that for my Blizzard. Do you have a link to that strap?


----------



## MisterV

qtip.416 said:


> Put a strap on my GS and enjoying the look. Don't know why I waited so long.





qtip.416 said:


> Tried my GS on a brownish grey calf strap which I think matches the grey dial quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Hooly sheeeit, pardon my French, I do have a thing for grey dials. What is that model? Knowing my luck, it's some ultra-limited unattainable edition?..

EDIT: wait, is this the SBGA081 and your photos are just much better than others I've seen? I do hope the dial actually look like that irl.


----------



## knickerbocker

Not sure if anyone's posted this one yet. But here's mine. SBGW035 on GS croc strap!


----------



## CHD Dad

Does it count if your watch comes stock with a strap?? This is an aftermarket lizard.


----------



## ten13th

My search for the perfect strap is complete with this custom Camille Fournet. The subtle texture of nubuck is perfect compliment to the snowflake dial. The blue in nubuck is matte adds interest and hints at the blue sweeping second hand. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

A surprise on the underside. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger

ten13th said:


> A surprise on the underside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What brand is that strap and buckle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

The Ranger said:


> Nice! What brand is that strap and buckle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Camille Fournet. By far the most well crafted strap I have experienced so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

MisterV said:


> Hooly sheeeit, pardon my French, I do have a thing for grey dials. What is that model? Knowing my luck, it's some ultra-limited unattainable edition?..
> 
> EDIT: wait, is this the SBGA081 and your photos are just much better than others I've seen? I do hope the dial actually look like that irl.


Yes, it is the SBGA081, the dial does appear grainy grey at some angles, while black at other angles, lighting dependent.. 
and yes qtip.416 does take fantastic photos.. after seeing his photos I now own one which I enjoy wearing everyday..:-!


----------



## The Ranger

ten13th said:


> Camille Fournet. By far the most well crafted strap I have experienced so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_Dentist

PeteVanF said:


> The 095 above is on a 19mm strap


#

Where did you get that 19mm strap from?


----------



## PeteVanF

the_Dentist said:


> Where did you get that 19mm strap from?


Its a Hirsch Siena, should be readily available worldwide but can only vouch for UK/EU


----------



## fungalicon

SBGJ021 on SBGR061 strap and deployment clasp.

View attachment DSC_1817.jpg


----------



## Watchseeker27




----------



## valuewatchguy

Sorry for what probably seems like a long post about something simple......but my question here is specific to the SBGH001 (which didn't seem to pop up often on this thread). The Snowflake came up often and was close but those were usually on a black strap. I'm leaning towards brown. Also the other GS Dials are champagne or white as opposed to the silver of the SBGH001.

BUT I am also looking for suggestions on a strap maker that is affordable. I am considering a leather strap for the SBGH001 only for a periodic change of pace. I expect that it will be worn on the bracelet 75% of the time. So for a strap with limited use, I am not looking for a $150+ custom strap from a boutique maker. My budget is $40-$75 max?

Also If I was looking to find a decent deployant, where should I look?

The only 2 straps that have caught my eye so far is the Hirsch Rivetta in Dark Brown which seems to look great on this Silver IWC.










and the Hirsch Lucca Tuscan Leather....this one seems to be harder to find in my budget range but Ebay is my friend










What do you all think? Any other ideas?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## dsquared24

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry for what probably seems like a long post about something simple......but my question here is specific to the SBGH001 (which didn't seem to pop up often on this thread). The Snowflake came up often and was close but those were usually on a black strap. I'm leaning towards brown. Also the other GS Dials are champagne or white as opposed to the silver of the SBGH001.
> 
> BUT I am also looking for suggestions on a strap maker that is affordable. I am considering a leather strap for the SBGH001 only for a periodic change of pace. I expect that it will be worn on the bracelet 75% of the time. So for a strap with limited use, I am not looking for a $150+ custom strap from a boutique maker. My budget is $40-$75 max?
> 
> Also If I was looking to find a decent deployant, where should I look?
> 
> The only 2 straps that have caught my eye so far is the Hirsch Rivetta in Dark Brown which seems to look great on this Silver IWC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Hirsch Lucca Tuscan Leather....this one seems to be harder to find in my budget range but Ebay is my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think? Any other ideas?
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


Perhaps B&R Bands' Hermes style strap? It's $70 but there's a 15% off coupon code for them until tomorrow I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyWalker

I always scratch the lugs when putting on or taking off the strap or bracelet. 

How do you guys do without scratching?


----------



## brminpin

My SBGA029 sporting a gray cordura strap. 










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## brodo

Watchseeker27 said:


> View attachment 11343626


Wow pardon me if this has been asked, but what strap is this?


----------



## T1meout

skyWalker said:


> I always scratch the lugs when putting on or taking off the strap or bracelet.
> 
> How do you guys do without scratching?


Tape off the lugs with masking tape. Or you can do what I do, which is don't do strap changes.


----------



## Watchseeker27

brodo said:


> Wow pardon me if this has been asked, but what strap is this?


Hirsch London Alligator Watch Strap in Blue. My watch is back on the bracelet again now, but when I switch it back in a few days I can shoot some more pics if you want.


----------



## brodo

Watchseeker27 said:


> Hirsch London Alligator Watch Strap in Blue. My watch is back on the bracelet again now, but when I switch it back in a few days I can shoot some more pics if you want.


Thanks, it looks really good, I've tried the snowflake on so many straps but yours might be my favorite!


----------



## Wysie

My SBGA125 on a Barenia leather strap from JonesInTokyo (Etsy person). Love it!


----------



## L84AD8

Trying the SBGX115 on a sand leather strap today, I'm liking the combo.. b-)


----------



## Allan_de_dub

SBGW253 on stock strap


----------



## horolicious

On horween leather aged by sweat and sun and a little bit of chlorine









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## robhaa

Blue alligator from Hirsch


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## L84AD8

Found this silicon strap at my AD yesterday.. decided to give it a go..








The silicon strap is very soft and comfortable with no smell at all, does attract lint a bit but not too bad.
The deployant clasp is quite thin, but no sharp edges, nice brushed finish and works smoothly.
Very happy with the combo.. |>


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017 on Hirsch Rivetta

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allan_de_dub




----------



## Mark355

Trialing my SBGX061 on brown suede.


----------



## Grinderman

Sbgr061 on stock Seiko gator


----------



## mikelu03




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

ten13th said:


>


Lovely strap! What is this one?


----------



## T1meout

GS on croc.


----------



## whineboy

trhall said:


> Lovely strap! What is this one?


+1 
The band's as elegant as the watch.


----------



## ten13th

trhall said:


> Lovely strap! What is this one?





whineboy said:


> +1
> The band's as elegant as the watch.


Thanks. It's custom brush canvas from Camille Fournet. They do great work and it's worth it. Here are couple more pics. 


















I like hidden surprises so the underside of the strap is bright red. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

ten13th said:


> Thanks. It's custom brush canvas from Camille Fournet. They do great work and it's worth it.


Ah, thank you! I haven't seen their brushed canvas. Yes, their work is very worth it. Very nice. May have to pick up a brushed canvas one. Thanks!


----------



## ten13th

trhall said:


> Ah, thank you! I haven't seen their brushed canvas. Yes, their work is very worth it. Very nice. May have to pick up a brushed canvas one. Thanks!


Yeah their "sample" image on the strap builder left a lot to the imagination. Fortunately, they have pre-made straps in canvas on their website that shows the true texture and shin of the material.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TightLines612

ten13th said:


> trhall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely strap! What is this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whineboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> The band's as elegant as the watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It's custom brush canvas from Camille Fournet. They do great work and it's worth it. Here are couple more pics.
> 
> I like hidden surprises so the underside of the strap is bright red.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Absolutely stunning combination and great photos. As always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tomatoes11

Jon Ali said:


> Here are some old pic's of GS on strap from my photobucket.
> 
> SBGR023 on a 19mm GS-strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake is 20mm so there is a lot of straps for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Spring Drive chrono is 21mm, the black racing strap is thick so the gap between strap and watch is reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGE021 is also 21mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm NATO
> 
> 
> 22mm Isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGR085 19mm came with both bracelet and leather strap.


Wow! That SBGR023 looks absolutely amazing! What are the case dimensions on it? Diameter and thickness? Man if they ever put that back into production I think I will buy it right away!


----------



## Tomatoes11

The closest thing I can get to the sbgr023 on a leather strap is

Grand Seiko SBGA285

+

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...iko-parts-original-crocodile-strap-black-19mm

+

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/buckle-clasp/products/p-gs_clasp_a?variant=36171044551

I am thinking about something like the above or just get a Citizen NA000059-E or the new Omega Aqua Terra with the house side panel dial everybody seems to hate.

Thoughts? Lol


----------



## Btreichel87

tiki5698 said:


> Just picked up a used A Lange and Sohne alligator strap for my SBGX063. I think it looks pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 9683482


Was this a 19mm? or did you squeeze in a 20mm into the 19mm lugs?


----------



## Boomerdw

I am in the USA and Seiya will not ship croc straps to USA


----------



## T1meout

Boomerdw said:


> I am in the USA and Seiya will not ship croc straps to USA


That's due to this: https://www.cites.org
Consider yourself lucky. Had they shipped it to the USA, customs would have seized and destroyed it, and you would have lost your money.


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## chivdog

SBGJ001 on a CF Dark Hazelnut Alligator strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcoffe01

Just got this. I will need to work on getting a new strap. The black is too formal for me.
.








Dan


----------



## mdogg

L84AD8 said:


> Found this silicon strap at my AD yesterday.. decided to give it a go..
> View attachment 11556362
> 
> 
> The silicon strap is very soft and comfortable with no smell at all, does attract lint a bit but not too bad.
> The deployant clasp is quite thin, but no sharp edges, nice brushed finish and works smoothly.
> Very happy with the combo.. |>


Do you mind sharing exactly what brand/model strap that is? Looks very sporting and for some reason I am liking the series of lines - they seem to hide the taper quite well (at least I assume it actually goes down to 20mm at the clasp).


----------



## L84AD8

mdogg said:


> Do you mind sharing exactly what brand/model strap that is? Looks very sporting and for some reason I am liking the series of lines - they seem to hide the taper quite well (at least I assume it actually goes down to 20mm at the clasp).


The strap does taper down to 20mm, completely didn't realise this until you mentioned it, that's how well the tapper is hidden..
Unfortunately my particular one came in a clear plastic sleeve with a barcode sticker on it, no brand or model..:roll:

But just searched on Amazon with the term "silicon watch strap deployment buckle", I got many hits with what looks like the exact same thing as well as other colours and style..
Hope that helps!


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuyenngocpham

Mine on a handmade croc strap


----------



## ccm123

Nice GS photos!


----------



## nickma

Gorgeous!


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elixxxer

SBGW253 on the stock strap for now, but I have a taupe Camille Fournet incoming and will update then. Excited to make this watch a wee bit more casual.


----------



## ten13th

SBGX093 with Camille Fournet caoutchouc calf leather strap. The caoutchouc leather has a nice matte quality that is the perfect match to the matte black dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Blue suede shoe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterV

qtip.416 said:


> GS on a vintage strap. I think the dark brown works with the dial?


You know, I keep coming back to this picture. It's just stunning (the model, the combination). I think it might be my favourite watch picture out there in the last few months.


----------



## trhall

qtip.416 said:


>


Wow. Which GS SD model is this? That dial is a looker!

Edit: Looks like the SBGA081?


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Tried this beauty on. Unfortunately, it's not mine.


----------



## jsohal

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfury

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

For some reason, this strap looks absolutely incredible on my Snowflake: the blue Hirsch Jumper. Every time I wear it on this strap, I get compliments. Plus, it really accentuates this watch!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## closeset

wonderful thread


----------



## Pedro-2017

I've just replaced my titane bracelet of my GS SBGJ013 by a rubber band from Hirsch and I'd like to share some photos. I like even more my GS with this new band. The Hirsch band is supposed to be sea water resistant and my GS will continue to follow me when snorkeling.


----------



## closeset

like the combination!



slow_mo said:


> Tried this beauty on. Unfortunately, it's not mine.


----------



## ten13th

Pedro-2017 said:


> I've just replaced my titane bracelet of my GS SBGJ013 by a rubber band from Hirsch and I'd like to share some photos. I like even more my GS with this new band. The Hirsch band is supposed to be sea water resistant and my GS will continue to follow me when snorkeling.


Very nice combo. That's the Hirsch performance line, I believe.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pedro-2017

Yes. This is the strap called "ROBBY" in performance line from Hirsch.


----------



## Blastar

with a flower


----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## closeset

brown strap is a good match!


----------



## Blastar

Wearing red t-shirt


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Raydius

Finally got to try my GS on a strap, I think I'm going to keep it this way! Cheap Hadley Roma I picked up on Amazon Prime Day.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SBGJ021 on Camille Fournet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blastar




----------



## xxjorelxx

My first GS


----------



## Mark355




----------



## tacotom




----------



## jimbizzle

tacotom said:


> View attachment 12411795


Great looking watch


----------



## geokay

Awesome!


----------



## sevens

tacotom said:


> View attachment 12411795


Wao 
is it haveston strap ?


----------



## sevens

Looking sporty ???


----------



## tacotom

sevens said:


> Wao
> is it haveston strap ?


Good eye, yes it is their carrier strap. Really like it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbluger

Tried an Isofrane for a few days on my 115 but the bracelet is best.


----------



## jsohal

Still rocking mine on my canvas NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memcdowe

Toxicnatos strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SBGX093 on Camille Fournet caoutchouc calf leather. Matte strap matches the matte dial. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27

My Snowflake on its new Christopher Ward Bader strap.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## mho_london

Got the rubber strap put on, I'm undecided which I prefer between the rubber strap and bracelet. The buckle has nice contrasting polishing.


----------



## Blastar

best photo of spring drive I'v made. Black and white are so contrasting.


----------



## Toshk

mho_london said:


> Got the rubber strap put on, I'm undecided which I prefer between the rubber strap and bracelet. The buckle has nice contrasting polishing.


Great looking watch. Amazing case design. Would have been perfect it it wasn't for the size, new logo and that dash at the date window


----------



## ten13th

mho_london said:


> Got the rubber strap put on, I'm undecided which I prefer between the rubber strap and bracelet. The buckle has nice contrasting polishing.


Rubber > bracelet.


----------



## mho_london

Toshk said:


> mho_london said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the rubber strap put on, I'm undecided which I prefer between the rubber strap and bracelet. The buckle has nice contrasting polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking watch. Amazing case design. Would have been perfect it it wasn't for the size, new logo and that dash at the date window
Click to expand...

On paper it sounds like a monster at 46.7mm but it wears a hell of a lot smaller than that. My wrist is tiny and usually an Omega planet ocean at 44mm looks gigantic on it but this one fits fine. I now no longer go by specified case diameter as it's difficult to compare one brand to another as the lug design also comes into play.


----------



## mho_london

ten13th said:


> mho_london said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the rubber strap put on, I'm undecided which I prefer between the rubber strap and bracelet. The buckle has nice contrasting polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber > bracelet.
Click to expand...

Bracelet been put back in the box


----------



## Blastar

seiko on a genuine leather strap =)


----------



## Toshk

mho_london said:


> On paper it sounds like a monster at 46.7mm but it wears a hell of a lot smaller than that. My wrist is tiny and usually an Omega planet ocean at 44mm looks gigantic on it but this one fits fine. I now no longer go by specified case diameter as it's difficult to compare one brand to another as the lug design also comes into play.


Quite right. 
What is the lug width? Cheers


----------



## mho_london

Toshk said:


> Quite right.
> What is the lug width? Cheers


To be honest I don't know how to formally/accurately measure lug width. I'm sure that dimension will be specified on a site selling the watch or on a review. I can measure if you want me to, just tell me from where to where.


----------



## Blastar

in summer's shadow


----------



## elixxxer

SBGW253 on navy blue suede from Camille Fournet


----------



## coastiesquid

Just received my Hirsch lizard strap. Not too shabby.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

elixxxer said:


> SBGW253 on navy blue suede from Camille Fournet
> 
> View attachment 12483391


I see you like red underside as well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elixxxer

ten13th said:


> I see you like red underside as well.


Absolutely! Almost like with watches themselves, most are unaware of what lies beneath, and I like that.


----------



## ten13th

elixxxer said:


> Absolutely! Almost like with watches themselves, most are unaware of what lies beneath, and I like that.


Haha, we have similar logics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Laso1




----------



## whineboy

elixxxer said:


> SBGW253 on navy blue suede from Camille Fournet
> 
> View attachment 12483391


Close this thread, 'cos you just won it. Awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SBGX093 on custom CF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## andradeartworks

YEP !!! That red stitching makes this model look So HOT!

Wonderful watch.

Patiently awaiting my Grey 091 Version to arrive from Japan!

-DON


----------



## ten13th

andradeartworks said:


> YEP !!! That red stitching makes this model look So HOT!
> 
> Wonderful watch.
> 
> Patiently awaiting my Grey 091 Version to arrive from Japan!
> 
> -DON


Yep. Red stitching highlight the red GS on the dial. Camille Fournet makes great straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian30tw

Thanks for sharing, everyone! Love seeing all these pictures.

I'm looking at straps for my Snowflake, and I have a few questions for those with experience:

1. I see a lot of love for Camille Fournet here, which is one brand I'm considering. Does anyone have any experience with ABP Paris straps? They seem to be just as good, from what I can tell.

2. Does anyone know if the curved fittings at the lugs from Camille Fournet will fit on the Snowflake? They warn you to only get those if your watch originally came with them. I see plenty of curved lug fittings from different strap bands in this thread; curious if anyone can concern the Camille Fournet versions will fit on the Snowflake.

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## Johnlee1

Fall is upon us (barring a freakishly warm day today in NYC), so switched out to a beige Nomos suede on my SBGR053. Was going to go anthracite, but glad I went "beige" (really a warm mid-grey).


----------



## ten13th

brian30tw said:


> Thanks for sharing, everyone! Love seeing all these pictures.
> 
> I'm looking at straps for my Snowflake, and I have a few questions for those with experience:
> 
> 1. I see a lot of love for Camille Fournet here, which is one brand I'm considering. Does anyone have any experience with ABP Paris straps? They seem to be just as good, from what I can tell.
> 
> 2. Does anyone know if the curved fittings at the lugs from Camille Fournet will fit on the Snowflake? They warn you to only get those if your watch originally came with them. I see plenty of curved lug fittings from different strap bands in this thread; curious if anyone can concern the Camille Fournet versions will fit on the Snowflake.
> 
> Thanks!
> Brian


I'm a CF fan/customer, no experience with ABP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memcdowe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

when not on the bracelet, I have found that the Snowflake needs some texture in the strap for it to work for me. Here it is on a navy suede strap from cheapestnatostraps


----------



## ten13th

yongsoo1982 said:


> when not on the bracelet, I have found that the Snowflake needs some texture in the strap for it to work for me. Here it is on a navy suede strap from cheapestnatostraps


Couldn't agree with you more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

Three Fails.


----------



## jdog19

Those sort of look like neck ties


----------



## celtic101




----------



## celtic101

All 3 straps were made by ABP in France. 

Green in calf leather
Burgundy shell cordovan
Light brown alligator


----------



## ten13th

celtic101 said:


> View attachment 12593937


Could you share more photos of the straps?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## celtic101

ten13th said:


> Could you share more photos of the straps?
> 
> Sure. My apologies about the quality of photos. My camera skills are lacking. And i only have a phone to take them with.


----------



## Zinzan

elixxxer said:


> SBGW253 on navy blue suede from Camille Fournet





ten13th said:


> I see you like red underside as well.


Hey guys--

Can ya'll both post more photos of your CF straps on the SBGW253? How well do the blues match the second hand? What is the turnaround time on order?

And how did you select suede, @elixxxer? I don't even see that as an option on their customizer...

Thanks,

-Z


----------



## ten13th

Camille Fournet has many different strap profile, thickness and edge options. I particularly find wrapped edges a good match to fine finish watches like GS. Both of these straps below have flat profile with wrapped edges.


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GranTorino

Leicachamp said:


> View attachment 10474442


Amazing strap! where did you buy it?

Many thanks


----------



## forest24018

On dark brown Hirsch James, makes black dial pop even more


----------



## Gharddog03




----------



## JoeC

Gharddog03 said:


> View attachment 12604237


Alligator is certainly the most fitting for such a distinguished piece.


----------



## roccoq123

Love the Grand Seikos. Not one I have see I don’t enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memcdowe

New ocean blue nubuck strap for the SBGM021.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

My old Grand Seiko SBGV009 which I stupidly sold! :roll:


----------



## margheriti

Anyone by any chance have a GS on a hornback strap?


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Mark355

SBGX061


----------



## Mishima1974

I obviously have the original strap. I would like to try a blue GS strap on this. The Wako department store had them when I was in Tokyo, but I foolishly decided against the purchase.


----------



## WiZARD7

New strap from Colareb


----------



## ten13th

WiZARD7 said:


> New strap from Colareb
> 
> View attachment 12664933


Winning combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo

Got a new strap...


----------



## ten13th

slow_mo said:


> Got a new strap...


Nice combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

ten13th said:


> Nice combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.










Jumping every 2 seconds now... time to change battery!


----------



## edotkim

Grand Seiko SBGR061 on a luscious, Barenia leather strap from an outfit called Jones in Tokyo Leather (see https://www.etsy.com/shop/JonesInTokyoLeather for more of their straps). The strap is a bit light in tone now, but I think it's going to look amazing after it's picked up a bit of a patina. The stock GS strap is nice, and I do miss the deployant clasp (it doesn't fit on this strap), but I absolutely love the look and feel of this combo!








*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## ten13th

edotkim said:


> Grand Seiko SBGR061 on a luscious, Barenia leather strap from an outfit called Jones in Tokyo Leather (see https://www.etsy.com/shop/JonesInTokyoLeather for more of their straps). The strap is a bit light in tone now, but I think it's going to look amazing after it's picked up a bit of a patina. The stock GS strap is nice, and I do miss the deployant clasp (it doesn't fit on this strap), but I absolutely love the look and feel of this combo!
> 
> View attachment 12713015
> 
> *Save**Save*
> *Save**Save*
> *Save**Save*​


The cream dial and the tan strap are match made in heaven.


----------



## brian30tw




----------



## PrimeTime0099

that strap is lit.



WiZARD7 said:


> New strap from Colareb
> 
> View attachment 12664933


----------



## Easterntimez

I have always had a soft spot for Red Wine Dials and I chose to mount my Sbgh039 on a Grey Suede a few weeks ago. 

Let’s see what you guys think of the Combination! 

Salute Gentleman


----------



## freesole

slow_mo said:


> Got a new strap...


 Beautiful combo. May I ask what strap that is?


----------



## matthew P

In the cooler weather of winter this is a pleasant change


----------



## daiKel

does Grand Seiko work well with NATO strap?


----------



## slow_mo

freesole said:


> Beautiful combo. May I ask what strap that is?


It's a KVARNSJÖ SUEDE GRAY 20mm strap from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Watchseeker27

New cheapo strap for my Snowflake.


----------



## matthew P




----------



## omega__1




----------



## Watchseeker27




----------



## freesole




----------



## BJ19

Custom ostrich leg


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## das997

Undersized NATO on SBGX115

My wife thinks I'm nuts to put a $20 strap on a $3000 watch. Go figure.


----------



## DOYAM

Man these are beautiful!


----------



## ten13th

harald-hans said:


>


You beat me to it. Thought about getting couple EO straps for my GS as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harald-hans

:-d :-d :-d :-!


----------



## das997

I have a Sumo with a ton of straps - but find the ones that look good on a black dial are very different from the GS:


----------



## Mark355




----------



## matthew P

Bonetto rubber


----------



## tacotom




----------



## tacotom




----------



## omega__1

tacotom said:


>


Colareb Venezia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom

omega__1 said:


> Colareb Venezia?


Yes indeed!


----------



## omega__1

tacotom said:


> Yes indeed!


Very nice!

Here is mine on four different Colarebs. I think I like it best on grey but I change my mind every few days.


----------



## Boomerdw

While some Nato/nylon straps look good enough and might even add to the watch I have a hard time liking how they wear. Just to thin for me. Give me a nice leather strap or rubber if a Diver.

I suppose a very think case would work better in my mind. But nothing with any heft at all.

I am assuming I am alone with this thinking....which is ok of course.


----------



## das997

SBGX115 on a Crafter Blue Diver - love it!


----------



## slow_mo

das997 said:


> SBGX115 on a Crafter Blue Diver - love it!
> 
> View attachment 12850773


Have you tried the Crafter Blue with curve end links?


----------



## das997

slow_mo said:


> Have you tried the Crafter Blue with curve end links?


On my Sumo, yes. Don't make one for this, though....

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27

As always, she's especially stunning in blue.

Some days I just can't get over how lucky I was to find her.


----------



## das997

das997 said:


> On my Sumo, yes. Don't make one for this, though....


Put my GS back on the bracelet this morning. After trying it on several different NATO straps, converting NATOs to ZULUs and trying it that way, and wearing the rubber (Crafter Blue) strap for a couple of days, I'm thinking the bracelet is the most comfortable and the best looking.

People complain about the large clasp on the back of the bracelet on the SBGX115/117 (maybe the same as others), but I don't find it cumbersome at all. The rubber dive strap didn't mold to the case (gap where the end-link would be), and the NATO/ZULU's never really felt right.

The only downside of the bracelet is that it will get scratched up. I wore an Omega on a bracelet for 15 years, and it polished up nice at the end, so the worry is likely all for naught ...

I reserve the right to change my mind again about this whole thing.


----------



## ahonobaka

das997 said:


> Put my GS back on the bracelet this morning. After trying it on several different NATO straps, converting NATOs to ZULUs and trying it that way, and wearing the rubber (Crafter Blue) strap for a couple of days, I'm thinking the bracelet is the most comfortable and the best looking.
> 
> People complain about the large clasp on the back of the bracelet on the SBGX115/117 (maybe the same as others), but I don't find it cumbersome at all. The rubber dive strap didn't mold to the case (gap where the end-link would be), and the NATO/ZULU's never really felt right.
> 
> The only downside of the bracelet is that it will get scratched up. I wore an Omega on a bracelet for 15 years, and it polished up nice at the end, so the worry is likely all for naught ...
> 
> I reserve the right to change my mind again about this whole thing.


117 owner checking in; Completely agree with you, bracelet is best on these (115/117) as far as comfort and looks go, and the clasp isn't as bad as the internet opinion would have you think. Sure it could be thinner, but I don't find it protrudes to the point that I bang it against my desk etc. and I actually have more scratches on the links than anything.


----------



## das997

ahonobaka said:


> 117 owner checking in; Completely agree with you, bracelet is best on these (115/117) as far as comfort and looks go, and the clasp isn't as bad as the internet opinion would have you think. Sure it could be thinner, but I don't find it protrudes to the point that I bang it against my desk etc. and I actually have more scratches on the links than anything.


How do you find the lume on your 117? I've graduated from a Sumo, and find it a bit weak(er). It could also just be that it's winter time, and it spends most of the day covered by a sweater..

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

das997 said:


> How do you find the lume on your 117? I've graduated from a Sumo, and find it a bit weak(er). It could also just be that it's winter time, and it spends most of the day covered by a sweater..
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Agreed, lume isn't the brightest out of all my Seiko divers, though it gets the job done and stays well lit throughout the night/bedside. I do love the way the light "echoes" off the the chapter ring and sapphire though!


----------



## jabster410

SBGA099


----------



## Watchowski

New CF strap came in. Have changed the SBGM so far, the SBGM is next. These are really well made straps!


----------



## matthew P

Still on the heavily customized bonetto rubber. 
It lacks the seiko DNA but does put focus back on the watchhead where it belongs.


----------



## tacotom

Watchseeker27 said:


> As always, she's especially stunning in blue.


Is that a navy or black gator strap?


----------



## Watchowski

Inspired by OPs CF strap. Navy blue alligator with red croc looking from CF for the SBGW.


----------



## ten13th

^ I like it. Double croc. 


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## krpdm

IMG_6797 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## GregNYC

My GS, the hand-wound SBGW253, came on a strap. This watch wouldn't work on a bracelet. It came with a croc strap, but I tend to find croc straps too uncomfortable. So I went to a NYC watch repair place that has an awesome selection of straps and got the softest, most supple calfskin I could find. This from Fleurus. The result: the watch feels invisible on my wrist, one of the most comfortable watches I've ever worn! Sometime I might have a strap made, perhaps with white stitching, or maybe blue stitching, to highlight the blued steel second hand!


----------



## Cabaiguan

My SBGW253 on a B and R Bands gray suede.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

SBGJ003 on shell cordovan from Jones in Tokyo









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rspr

SBGX297 on a ostrich leg strap


----------



## matthew P




----------



## RustyBin5

proud owner of my first GS. Bracelets lovely, but got a dressy black croc for it...







and a funky deep blue Iguana and a casual olive grey suede on the way 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

The versatility of Snowflake and EO MN strap is amazing. This is a lovely combination.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Indyboot

Does anyone have their Snowflake on a Hirsch performance strap?


----------



## Zinzan

ten13th said:


> The versatility of Snowflake and EO MN strap is amazing. This is a lovely combination.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


That combo doesn't work for me. :-/


----------



## RustyBin5

The casual arrived - not a big fan of it tbh







but I do like the Iguana









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Indyboot said:


> Does anyone have their Snowflake on a Hirsch performance strap?


I posted one earlier in the thread.

Here it is again.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capnttom

My GMT on a Hirsch strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant

A few quick and dirty shots of my SBGX291 on a new "Lockheed" leather strap from Bas & Lokes:


----------



## RustyBin5

My SBGM023 Currently living on a (very) dark blue Iguana skin. Bracelets lovely but I love this strap on the GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elysium73

Sorry, don't know if this was in a previous post but couldn't pull up anything in the search box either.

Do most of you get the less common 19mm straps or squeeze in the 20mm strap? I'd just like the option of using the strap for my other watches. Thanks for any help.


----------



## RustyBin5

elysian73 said:


> Sorry, don't know if this was in a previous post but couldn't pull up anything in the search box either.
> 
> Do most of you get the less common 19mm straps or squeeze in the 20mm strap? I'd just like the option of using the strap for my other watches. Thanks for any help.


If it was a sub $500 watch I'd have no issue with squeezing a 20 in. But a GS is all about detail and finishing and it would stick out like a sore thumb. There's plenty 19mm straps available and if your on a budget Rios1921 make nice ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

RustyBin5 said:


> If it was a sub $500 watch I'd have no issue with squeezing a 20 in. But a GS is all about detail and finishing and it would stick out like a sore thumb. There's plenty 19mm straps available and if your on a budget Rios1921 make nice ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trhall

A Perlon is still considered a strap, right? 18mm grey Eulit on the SBGW047.


----------



## trhall

A Perlon is still considered a strap, right? 18mm grey Eulit on the SBGW047.


----------



## RustyBin5

4 yrs I been meaning to buy a perlon to try . Still never got round to it. Never figured a watch I thought would be perfect in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

trhall said:


> A Perlon is still considered a strap, right? 18mm grey Eulit on the SBGW047.


Sweet combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo

or


----------



## ten13th

slow_mo said:


> or




Instagram: ten13th


----------



## GUTuna

The SBGV011 on the original Seiko leather strap. With the 38mm size, thin case, and long 57GS lugs, this works really well on a strap.


----------



## DrGonzo

SBGJ003 on custom strap from Patrick at Clover, with Hirsch deployant.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

DrGonzo said:


> SBGJ003 on custom strap from Patrick at Clover, with Hirsch deployant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick makes great strap.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## vincentle7914

i use the strap too , i don't want to use bracelet that's why


----------



## kepa

On strap now but weathers getting real warm again, so it might go back on bracelet soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

Camille Fournet. It really shines on a simple watch


----------



## ahonobaka

kepa said:


> On strap now but weathers getting real warm again, so it might go back on bracelet soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly one of my favorite GS' of all time...


----------



## teatime

harald-hans said:


>


Dear Hans!

Thank you once more for inspiration and for your help!


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBGA031 on a Red Rock Straps vintage waxed canvas










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

valuewatchguy said:


> SBGA031 on a Red Rock Straps vintage waxed canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


3 times I've come close to buying this watch but I find the minute hand overhang at the centre where it hides a lot of the hour hand - we'll just strange looking. Can't get past it. Are all GS diver hands the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

RustyBin5 said:


> 3 times I've come close to buying this watch but I find the minute hand overhang at the centre where it hides a lot of the hour hand - we'll just strange looking. Can't get past it. Are all GS diver hands the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they are not identical they are intentionally similar









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsubscriber

RustyBin5 said:


> My SBGM023 Currently living on a (very) dark blue Iguana skin. Bracelets lovely but I love this strap on the GS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Straps work beautifully on the GMT.


----------



## matthew P

RustyBin5 said:


> 3 times I've come close to buying this watch but I find the minute hand overhang at the centre where it hides a lot of the hour hand - we'll just strange looking. Can't get past it. Are all GS diver hands the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me today.










The large minute hand and even longer second hand are some of my favorite things about this watch..... it's never occurred to me that it hands over too far. But more impressive to me is the post cap on the second hand and the long second hand that reaches all the way to the edge as it sweeps around the dial. 









Valuewatchguy that strap is awesome.


----------



## pulsar7377

Replaced the original bracelet with this alligator strap with grey stitching and a simple GS buckle from SeiyaJapan. IMO it makes the SBGA085 a little bit more classy.. Anyway this is my first GS and it won't be the last for sure.. I love it!!


----------



## blkonblk17

Very classic looking. Looks nice


----------



## tacotom

Love the look on the MN straps! Very nice!


----------



## gmoybusiness

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SBGX093 on CF caoutchouc leather.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Mark355




----------



## elysium73

Not a big strap guy but this one is a winner for me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medellin

The OEM strap for this is too well made and precious to wear during the summer. But this Bell&Ross strap is excellent.


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Zinzan

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


I love Erika's MN straps, but they don't work for me on dressier watches. Have a couple ordered for my incoming Halios Seaforths, though.


----------



## ten13th

Zinzan said:


> I love Erika's MN straps, but they don't work for me on dressier watches. Have a couple ordered for my incoming Halios Seaforths, though.


It works for me. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zinzan

ten13th said:


> It works for me.


LOL, you're not alone. At any rate, I love the way you try lots of different looks on your watches. It doesn't always work for me, but you've inspired me more than once.

I'm even coming around on that silver-dialed 62GS recreation, the SBGR095. 

-Z


----------



## ten13th

Zinzan said:


> LOL, you're not alone. At any rate, I love the way you try lots of different looks on your watches. It doesn't always work for me, but you've inspired me more than once.
> 
> I'm even coming around on that silver-dialed 62GS recreation, the SBGR095.
> 
> -Z


It is more economical to play with different straps for the watches in my collection, then adding more watches to the collection. I added LNIB SBGR095 couple months ago, haven't found a strap that I like with it yet. SBGR095 with 19mm is a bit more challenging.


----------



## berni29

Hello

I just saw your post and ordered two of these! I think they will look great with my SBGE001 and SBGA029.

Thanks!



ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Zinzan

berni29 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just saw your post and ordered two of these! I think they will look great with my SBGE001 and SBGA029.
> 
> Thanks!


Should suit those sports watches well!


----------



## ten13th

berni29 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just saw your post and ordered two of these! I think they will look great with my SBGE001 and SBGA029.
> 
> Thanks!


You made the perfect choice. I should ask Erika for a referral fee. Lol.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## krpdm

GS SBGA111 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## bluedialer

das997 said:


> SBGX115 on a Crafter Blue Diver - love it!
> 
> View attachment 12850773


Nothing about straps (but this one looks good), but that is an interesting look for an hour hand... Maybe busy, but looks frickin' cool. Nice timing


----------



## watchstar1

I think if you're concerned about straps and the bend in the case you could always get yourself some curved lug bars. I have the SBGJ021 and am tinkering with the idea of switching to leather also.


----------



## trhall

SBGW047 on a Eulit Perlon


----------



## whineboy

trhall said:


> SBGW047 on a Eulit Perlon


Interesting look and practical for a hot summer, but to my eye that elegant watch cries out to be on glossy, high-grade leather.


----------



## Covenant

RustyBin5 said:


> If it was a sub $500 watch I'd have no issue with squeezing a 20 in. But a GS is all about detail and finishing and it would stick out like a sore thumb. There's plenty 19mm straps available and if your on a budget Rios1921 make nice ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's Rios1921? They don't seem to be a WUS user, and googling the name returns ancestry results...


----------



## Covenant

ten13th said:


> You made the perfect choice. I should ask Erika for a referral fee. Lol.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


You really should. I didn't know about Erika's straps until this thread, looks like a great alternative to a NATO for reducing GS-medallion wrist discomfort, without the bulk of fabric at 12 O'Clock. Thinking of ordering one of her Originals in 19mm for my SBGX291, but I'm not sure how well the khaki/yellow will work for the watch:

View attachment IMG_0207.jpg










I kind of think it works, in a casual/rugged sort of way? Alternatively I could go for the Swick, whose colour scheme seems to match the watch really well, but I don't know how the 20mm fabric will look crammed into 19mm lugs.


----------



## ten13th

Covenant said:


> You really should. I didn't know about Erika's straps until this thread, looks like a great alternative to a NATO for reducing GS-medallion wrist discomfort, without the bulk of fabric at 12 O'Clock. Thinking of ordering one of her Originals in 19mm for my SBGX291, but I'm not sure how well the khaki/yellow will work for the watch:
> 
> View attachment 13167907
> 
> 
> View attachment 13167909
> 
> 
> I kind of think it works, in a casual/rugged sort of way? Alternatively I could go for the Swick, whose colour scheme seems to match the watch really well, but I don't know how the 20mm fabric will look crammed into 19mm lugs.


I'll post couple photos with 20mm in 19mm lug after the weekend.

The new 18 and 19 MN unfortunately only come in the original green color with yellow strip, as shown in the MN photo.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## RustyBin5

Covenant said:


> Who's Rios1921? They don't seem to be a WUS user, and googling the name returns ancestry results...


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332173446535

Sorry I meant Rios 1931


----------



## Covenant

ten13th said:


> I'll post couple photos with 20mm in 19mm lug after the weekend.
> 
> The new 18 and 19 MN unfortunately only come in the original green color with yellow strip, as shown in the MN photo.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Thanks ten13th! Do you think the original green with yellow centreline would look Ok? Even though it doesn't play up the red, I think it might work.



RustyBin5 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332173446535
> 
> Sorry I meant Rios 1931


Thanks! Those straps are well priced and look to be pretty high quality. I found and bought a bunch of inexpensive 19mm straps from cheapestnatostraps (who seem to be one of the rare suppliers with plenty of 19mm's) for a variety of looks. I'll post some photos when they turn up!


----------



## ten13th

Covenant said:


> Thanks ten13th! Do you think the original green with yellow centreline would look Ok? Even though it doesn't play up the red, I think it might work.


Give me couple days. I'll put my 20mm Olive green MN w/ lume strip on my x093.


----------



## Raff

Aureliano said:


> I saw this at a store in NYC today. I think it looks so much better with the leather band than with the bracelet. Really beautiful piece!


Completely disagree. The strap is hideous IMO. Makes a lovely classic watch look cheap and bulky.


----------



## Raff

Jon Ali said:


> Here are some old pic's of GS on strap from my photobucket.
> 
> SBGR023 on a 19mm GS-strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake is 20mm so there is a lot of straps for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Spring Drive chrono is 21mm, the black racing strap is thick so the gap between strap and watch is reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGE021 is also 21mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm NATO
> 
> 
> 22mm Isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGR085 19mm came with both bracelet and leather strap.


Looks lovely on that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

I recently bought a couple of Erika MN straps. Here is a grey one on my SBGE001. It's not a great pic of the strap. I will take a better one and post.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK

The SBGV009 comes on a strap with an additional bracelet thrown in for good measure. I had my first SBGV009 on a bracelet all the time. My second one is probably going to stay on its strap.


----------



## dr.sphinx

20mm in 19mm lugs - typical GS predicament. Unlike a lot of other GSs, the SBGV019 can put up with a non-croc, sort of.


----------



## StonerDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StonerDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant

SBGX291 on a red and navy NATO strap:


----------



## berni29

Hi

As promised earlier, here are two pictures of my SBGE001 on the Erika MN grey strap. And one of my SBGA029 on a black one.


----------



## Mark355

SBGX061 on chestnut.


----------



## YoureTerrific

Snowflake SBGA211 on some strap from Etsy.


----------



## maverickvii

New to the forum and had been playing around with straps for my SBGA211. Here's a mid-priced Teju in dark brown but also think I'm going to do a custom CF in navy alligator.


----------



## zuiko

maverickvii said:


> New to the forum and had been playing around with straps for my SBGA211. Here's a mid-priced Teju in dark brown but also think I'm going to do a custom CF in navy alligator.
> 
> View attachment 13236637
> 
> 
> View attachment 13236635


 I really like this. Has a real Japanese feel to it, like Samurai armour and the gloss finish suits the watch very well.


----------



## massimax

My snowflake on blue crocodile


----------



## YoureTerrific

More Snowflake SBGA211, this time on a Barton canvas strap. Trying to bring out that blued hand.


----------



## maverickvii

zuiko said:


> I really like this. Has a real Japanese feel to it, like Samurai armour and the gloss finish suits the watch very well.


Thanks.



massimax said:


> My snowflake on blue crocodile


Where did you get this? I like it a lot.


----------



## bgn!

Took it off the bracelet for the first time today. Love it.

Untitled by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## massimax

maverickvii said:


> massimax said:
> 
> 
> 
> My snowflake on blue crocodile
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this? I like it a lot.
Click to expand...

It's a rather common alligator strap from "Morellato", a jewelry brand you can find anywhere here in Italy. I put a Seiko folding clasp on it, from a Presage strap I don't use ?


----------



## maverickvii

Snowflake on Di Modell navy alligator. Cheap deployant while waiting for RHD.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBGA031 on a vintage black leather from BandR Bands


----------



## kalburnfall

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 13271503
> 
> 
> SBGA031 on a vintage black leather from BandR Bands


Looks great. Ever find a good strap for your SBGH001?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

maverickvii said:


> Snowflake on Di Modell navy alligator. Cheap deployant while waiting for RHD.


I have an incoming Snowflake and a Camille Fournet matte blue croc band coming on the way too. Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning!


----------



## valuewatchguy

kalburnfall said:


> Looks great. Ever find a good strap for your SBGH001?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I was stupid and sold it. Missed it dearly. Thought I could live with some lesser options and nothing really stuck.

Now I have a replacement GS coming my way. A bit dressier than the 001 though.


----------



## kalburnfall

valuewatchguy said:


> Nope. I was stupid and sold it. Missed it dearly. Thought I could live with some lesser options and nothing really stuck.
> 
> Now I have a replacement GS coming my way. A bit dressier than the 001 though.


If you ever want to go back I have an almost pristine sbgh001 I'd be willing to let go of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

capnttom said:


> My GMT on a Hirsch strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based partially on your images in another thread, I've ordered this watch. I can't wait.


----------



## matthew P

valuewatchguy said:


> Nope. I was stupid and sold it. Missed it dearly. Thought I could live with some lesser options and nothing really stuck.
> 
> Now I have a replacement GS coming my way. A bit dressier than the 001 though.


New GS incoming? ..... do tell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

matthew P said:


> New GS incoming? ..... do tell


Ha! I'll wait till it arrives to reveal. It is a bit different than most "typical" GS models that we have talked about in the past though. A bit more formal as well.


----------



## slow_mo

Green on green!


----------



## Dantechno

SBGJ013 on sporty strap witg GS buckle...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

Nice combo, which is difficult enough on a GS. Is yours the grey dial GMT ? And what brand or type strap did you get for it ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGA211 on a blue leather strap


----------



## Dantechno

TallWatch said:


> Nice combo, which is difficult enough on a GS. Is yours the grey dial GMT ? And what brand or type strap did you get for it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Yes it is my SBGJ013. On some german brown leatger sports strap..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

Thanks, great pictures.
Hirsch maybe ?

Yes it is my SBGJ013. On some german brown leatger sports strap..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dantechno

TallWatch said:


> Thanks, great pictures.
> Hirsch maybe ?
> 
> Yes it is my SBGJ013. On some german brown leatger sports strap..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

No no. Its a FLUCO. Better price and they have 19mm for GS.

http://www.uhrenbaender.de/lederband-fluco-germany-handmade.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

No no. Its a FLUCO. Better price and they have 19mm for GS.

Lederband FLUCO Germany Handmade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Super Thanks, great looking strap !


----------



## valuewatchguy

Took me a while but I think I found a rubber strap that works on this watch.

Hirsch Hevea


----------



## Heljestrand

valuewatchguy said:


> Took me a while but I think I found a rubber strap that works on this watch.
> 
> Hirsch Hevea
> 
> View attachment 13289021


That watch would look great even on a strip of thick sliced bacon.


----------



## king_collector

To me putting it on a stingray strap !! Both the strap and watch will pop!


----------



## matthew P

valuewatchguy said:


> Took me a while but I think I found a rubber strap that works on this watch.


Nice..... fitted ends?
22/20?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

matthew P said:


> Nice..... fitted ends?
> 22/20?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22/20 yes but no fitted ends, thick enough to keep the gap really small.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

SBGE205 on blue leather (Genteel Handmade Straps):

















I like it, but it looks soooo good on the bracelet:


----------



## ajbutler13

It seems that I have options with this watch.


----------



## watchhimgo

It is kind of funny to wear such an expensive watch on a 'cheap' (nato) strap. I personally don't like it and prefer to see any GS on the bracelet . However, different people different opinions !


----------



## StrappedUp




----------



## JoeC

Mounted my GS on a B & R strap. Just got it today! I really wish the oyster style bracelet on my GS was a tad better


----------



## pkulak

Very nice! I was just wondering how a vintage leather strap would look on a GS, and the answer is "fantastic".


JoeC said:


> B & R strap. Just got it today! I really wish the oyster style bracelet on my GS was a tad better.
> 
> View attachment 13371135
> 
> 
> View attachment 13371207


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacBain

Tried this one, what do you think?.








View attachment 13373469


----------



## dannyking

MacBain said:


> Tried this one, what do you think?.
> 
> View attachment 13373467
> 
> View attachment 13373469


Nicely executed. Enjoy your watch.

- - - Updated - - -



MacBain said:


> Tried this one, what do you think?.
> 
> View attachment 13373467
> 
> View attachment 13373469


Nicely executed. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Safesurfer

My first GS that I picked up today. I didn't want to size the bracelet in a Café in Vienna and put that Hirsch strap on it. For me a good alternative to the bracelet.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pkulak

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


You have got to tell me where to get that strap!


----------



## YoureTerrific

pkulak said:


> You have got to tell me where to get that strap!


Looks like Erika's Originals to me.


----------



## Dankoh69

Too casual?


----------



## Wooden_spoon

I don’t have a GS (yet) so can only speak from looking at pictures. To me, a NATO is too casual. Somehow a nylon 2 piece, though, looks ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Wooden_spoon said:


> I don't have a GS (yet) so can only speak from looking at pictures. To me, a NATO is too casual. Somehow a nylon 2 piece, though, looks ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can agree on that. Been trying to find a good replacement for the bracelet. Let's see how my leather NATO works out with this GS.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## JLVox

I have always liked that model.


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Dankoh69 said:


> Too casual?
> View attachment 13453503


I would say yes


----------



## wpcp007

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 13315967
> 
> 
> View attachment 13315969
> 
> 
> It seems that I have options with this watch.


looks great on the brown leather.


----------



## Wooden_spoon

I like it on the padded leather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Do 20mm straps fit the 19mm lug widths on some GS watches well?


----------



## barihunk

blowfish89 said:


> Do 20mm straps fit the 19mm lug widths on some GS watches well?


Depends on the strap, but in my experience not usually since I don't like the look of the strap bunching up at the lugs. This is especially obvious on thicker and usually leather straps, and less obvious on NATO/perlons. On the other hand I've had some 18mm straps that actually fit 19mm quite well (calipers read around 18.5mm) so you could try those. Are you looking at any particular strap?


----------



## blowfish89

barihunk said:


> Depends on the strap, but in my experience not usually since I don't like the look of the strap bunching up at the lugs. This is especially obvious on thicker and usually leather straps, and less obvious on NATO/perlons. On the other hand I've had some 18mm straps that actually fit 19mm quite well (calipers read around 18.5mm) so you could try those. Are you looking at any particular strap?


Thank you. I don't own a Grand Seiko but I am just collecting information for future research


----------



## househalfman

On a WatchGecko strap...


----------



## afennell

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Is this a MN strap? Do you like it? I've been going round and round on whether to order one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safesurfer

afennell said:


> Is this a MN strap? Do you like it? I've been going round and round on whether to order one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's for shure a MN strap. I own two of them and use them on my Seiko divers most of the time. Go for them!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Safesurfer

Here is a shot with one:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## barihunk




----------



## PNIE

Here is mine SBGJ017, but it came with a strap as a default.










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

afennell said:


> Is this a MN strap? Do you like it? I've been going round and round on whether to order one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it is Erika's Original MN strap. This particular one has the lumed center line. MN Strap are pretty much all I would wear for all my daily wear watch now. Photos are on my instagram account of the same name as here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cedyan

New strap!


----------



## axnjackson

Cedyan said:


> New strap!


Can I ask which strap this is and where you purchased?
Thanks


----------



## axnjackson

Cedyan said:


> New strap!


Can I ask which strap this is and where you purchased?
Thanks


----------



## Cedyan

It's from finwatchstraps. I really love their strap! I order it on etsy.


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## king_collector

Croc or Croc imprint is alway safe for vintage GS


----------



## househalfman

Doesn't look very teal here, but it is...


----------



## phsiao08

SBGR287?


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## danslides

I really wish they weren’t 19mm.


----------



## Tonhao

Maybe I'm used to wearing straps, but I feel like the bracelet makes it a bit heavy. Anyone else stashing their original bracelet?


----------



## Cedyan

New strap!!


----------



## Cedyan

.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## matthew P

chriscentro said:


>


Great shot, fantastic look - these cases do straps well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Not a common combo


----------



## kamonjj

Looking good with jeans and a hoodie


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259 on HODINKEE "Hunter Green" leather


----------



## manofrolex

valuewatchguy said:


> Not a common combo
> 
> View attachment 13582925


Fantastic shot
Makes me want to get one today


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX117 on HIRSCH "Liberty" leather


----------



## berni29

Hi

I'm not sure I ever posted pictures of these two in this thread. So here we go!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

On Carmille Fournet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Good reading about strap. Perhaps it will inspire most GS owners to try straps, not just the standard black or brown.

https://quillandpad.com/2018/11/08/...-and-the-current-state-of-the-strap-industry/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## berni29

Hi

Here is my SBGV225 on a blue Nato. I am more likely to wear it like this than on the bracelet I think. I have a SBGA375 which trumps it on a bracelet.

What is opinion on the look? Would a darker blue NATO be better?

Tks

Berni









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Looks awesome



berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is my SBGV225 on a blue Nato. I am more likely to wear it like this than on the bracelet I think. I have a SBGA375 which trumps it on a bracelet.
> 
> What is opinion on the look? Would a darker blue NATO be better?
> 
> Tks
> 
> Berni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Wears very comfortably on a OEM strap


----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGA211 on a Halios strap


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## Virgul3

So many to choose from. I'll look through this 70 page photo collection before making my choice of a first GS for sure.


----------



## kamonjj

Virgul3 said:


> So many to choose from. I'll look through this 70 page photo collection before making my choice of a first GS for sure.


Get an icon! One to remember. First GS and a statement. Welcome to the team


----------



## Virgul3

Not quite in the team yet. However I'm in the Seiko team. I'm seriously looking at the sbgh267g in the near future.


kamonjj said:


> Get an icon! One to remember. First GS and a statement. Welcome to the team


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

My SBGX117 has a fairly new strap that is delightfully lined in an interesting green, the black alligator stitched is currently secured by a Breitling polished 18mm buckle.


----------



## De Wolfe

I didn't find the GS bracelet as comfortable as my Tudors, plus I think the Peacock looks better on leather.


----------



## thevenerablelars

SBGM021


----------



## HoroContrarian

De Wolfe said:


> I didn't find the GS bracelet as comfortable as my Tudors, plus I think the Peacock looks better on leather.
> 
> View attachment 13634273
> 
> 
> View attachment 13634275


That is a great pairing, cheers!


----------



## HoroContrarian

De Wolfe said:


> I didn't find the GS bracelet as comfortable as my Tudors, plus I think the Peacock looks better on leather.
> 
> View attachment 13634273
> 
> 
> View attachment 13634275


That is a great pairing, cheers!


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## rellybelly

Glad I found this thread!

Snowflake on Nomos suede.


----------



## manofrolex

rellybelly said:


> Glad I found this thread!
> 
> Snowflake on Nomos suede.


Looks fabulous


----------



## rellybelly

jmanlay said:


> Looks fabulous


Thanks, I can't recommend this watch enough... But I'm preaching to the choir here


----------



## househalfman

Love the bracelet this came with but straps are fun too!


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

Just picked this up and I am still in heaven. Such amazing fit and finish.


----------



## jam karet

SCRAPPYDO said:


> View attachment 13640895
> 
> 
> Just picked this up and I am still in heaven. Such amazing fit and finish.


Couldn't agree more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355

Tried my SBGX061 on a racing strap and was pleased with the outcome. Dark dials really are versatile.


----------



## berni29

Hi there

I have read through this thread, but apart from the Seiko Sarl003 straps there seems to be very few reasonably priced options for a black leather strap with curved ends that would fit the common 41mm GS “snowflake” style of case.

Do the Hirsch straps with the adjustable plastic insert actually fit well? I.e with a minimal gap between the case and the strap? 

Can anyone help with this or is it a custom only thing? 

Thanks!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

I got hold of one of these Hirsch Leonardos with the curved adjustable ends, (secondhand unused at a good price) but it was blue, so I put it on my SBGV225. I'm going to see a custom strap maker during the week to see about making a black one up for my SBGA003.

What do we collectively think? It really does not look blue in these shots but it is! My wife has never seen me wear a leather strap before and says it looks a bit dainty. I do wear NATO's and MN's though. In fact I had a blue Erika MN ordered for this watch already. I wonder if this leather strap is better.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

i like it ..


----------



## slow_mo

Looks great with the curved ends!


----------



## Cryslay33

ten13th said:


> Here is another strap. Not feeling it. The stitching near the lug are a distraction to how clean the watch looks. But overall I think a nice reddish saddle brown color is the right direction.
> 
> View attachment 5633665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633705


This combination just blew my mind right out. Actually imagined it before now but overlooked it because i wasn't liking the picture of it in my head. i'll be damned for thinking it won't make any sense


----------



## househalfman

Matchy matchy...


----------



## City74

househalfman said:


> Matchy matchy...


Isn't the PR indicator blue in that model? If so, that blue strap looks amazing. Heck even if the PR isn't blue it still looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Cryslay33 said:


> This combination just blew my mind right out. Actually imagined it before now but overlooked it because i wasn't liking the picture of it in my head. i'll be damned for thinking it won't make any sense


Kind of like peanut butter banana sandwich. It's the bomb for some, while it might be gross for others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

househalfman said:


> Matchy matchy...


Great combo!


----------



## househalfman

City74 said:


> Isn't the PR indicator blue in that model? If so, that blue strap looks amazing. Heck even if the PR isn't blue it still looks great


No, it's not blue. But yes, it looks great. Thanks!



Fellows said:


> Great combo!


I agree lol, thanks!


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

oh MAN I like the blue.. I may try to put this shell Cordovan on it.









I am selling the Blue Presage enamel.. so the strap will be free after I sell it.


----------



## Cedyan

New brown strap!


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
Different shoes for the day


----------



## manofrolex

krpdm said:


> Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
> Different shoes for the day


I think I have one of those coming home for Christmas


----------



## obomomomo

Trying my new GS on shell cordovan:









The buckle transplanted from my SLA017 rubber strap is a perfect match:









I found the SBGH205 lugs fairly thick needing thickish straps to match. This one is about 4mm thick which seems about right, a bit thinner say 3mm would also work well I think but I'm not too keen on the shell cordoven being just a tad too shiney for my liking. I think it needs a more matt finish to contrast the highly polished look of the watch. The search goes on for the perfect combo.


----------



## matthew P

obomomomo said:


> Trying my new GS on shell cordovan:
> 
> The buckle transplanted from my SLA017 rubber strap is a perfect match:
> 
> I found the SBGH205 lugs fairly thick needing thickish straps to match. This one is about 4mm thick which seems about right, a bit thinner say 3mm would also work well I think but I'm not too keen on the shell cordoven being just a tad too shiney for my liking. I think it needs a more matt finish to contrast the highly polished look of the watch. The search goes on for the perfect combo.


I agree that this case shape benefits from a thicker strap, your photos are changing my opinion that its just a better watch on its bracelet.
Ive never seen a photo that made me want to try my SBGH001 on leather..... got some more straight on shots?
Im a big fan of that black dial.


----------



## HSPro

Has anybody fitted a strap to a SBGJ201 (Hi Beat GMT)?

I would like to fit one, as I'm not 100% keen on the bracelet fitted but not sure how it will look as the lugs look very long and there may be a large gap between the case and strap end.


----------



## obomomomo

matthew P said:


> I agree that this case shape benefits from a thicker strap, your photos are changing my opinion that its just a better watch on its bracelet.
> Ive never seen a photo that made me want to try my SBGH001 on leather..... got some more straight on shots?
> Im a big fan of that black dial.


Sure do. Love that magical black dial too.

On a Hirsch Paul from their 'performance' range, leather top on rubber backing:









On a Hirsch Liberty which is the right shape, being flat and thick sided, but the big stitching is a bit much for the watch I think.









I've only had the watch a couple of weeks and trying it out on straps I happen to have, haven't hit on what I feel is the perfect match yet.


----------



## kplam

On a Nomos Shell Cordovan.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

shell cordivan .. best strap options. Congrats

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly

Halios Seaforth strap


----------



## matthew P

Dive watch dive rubber 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knarfster

Cedyan said:


> New brown strap!
> 
> View attachment 13716303


Where is that strap from?


----------



## Cedyan

knarfster said:


> Where is that strap from?


It's from Matushige, a watch strap shop in Osaka. I don't think they do business globaly. They have a lot of options in any price range. I bought two for about 15 dollars each and the quality is great! I might order a third one "hand made" this time.

Here is the second one I bought:


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Hey Guys!

Love the GS + Strap combinations I see here. Maybe you'd like to check out our straps, we haven't seen much GS on our straps yet, but what we've seen so far is pretty nice! We'd be happy to share your shots on our straps.

This wonderful GS Snowflake by our Customer @tokeitime looks really nice on our grey suede leather strap. What do you think? The Snowflake is also my personal all time favorite GS :-!


----------



## Mirabello1

USA Limited









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

On blue leather by di modell









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27

New Blue Alligator. Loving the Hirsch Magic Clasp.


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

ten13th:
Grand Seiko looking Grand on leather.
Jus sayin.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ihsansmrks




----------



## Dankoh69

Happy New Year everyone!









Dankoh69


----------



## sokard

Happy new Year!!!









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

US limited









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Spring Drive on Santoni leather


----------



## Heljestrand

But first, coffee...


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILOFINAL7

beautiful photo's


----------



## lzlbreak

Deep blue strap with matching colour ink


----------



## sokard

Barington burgundy!!









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## Knuk

lzlbreak said:


> Deep blue strap with matching colour ink


What model is that?


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

These are my strap combos (for now) for my SBGA011, SBGJ021, and SBGV007. I think they're quite suitable for the winter. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vise01




----------



## lzlbreak

Knuk said:


> What model is that?


SBGM235


----------



## Cal135

SBGH003


----------



## Cal135

SBGH039


----------



## Cal135

SBGJ021


----------



## Cal135

SBGA371


----------



## Cal135

Snowflake


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC03893.jpg


----------



## manofrolex

Cal135 said:


> SBGA371


Really dig this one looks more salmon than the original pics which looked pink.


----------



## Cal135

jmanlay said:


> Cal135 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SBGA371
> 
> 
> 
> Really dig this one looks more salmon than the original pics which looked pink.
Click to expand...

Lighting makes a huge difference. A touch more pink than most of the Salmons out there, but works for me perfectly


----------



## Jezza

lzlbreak said:


> Deep blue strap with matching colour ink


Oooh-Pilot Iroshizuku. Great ink. I'm using Kon-Peki in my M805 right now. Great GS, too. Which pen do you have inked?


----------



## TallWatch

vise01 said:


> View attachment 13823689


Great picture ! which model is this ?


----------



## Iportteu

Here is my sbgh267 on a navy ostrich strap. And one on a tan.


----------



## Nokie

^^^

Those are some great straps for your watch.

Very nice.


----------



## nb617

Kirazuri sbga387 I got from topper on a 20mm black shell cordovan strap








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

On a leather nato which unfortunately blocks the display caseback


----------



## WatchBandit.com

riceknight said:


> On a leather nato which unfortunately blocks the display caseback.


Then you need a *two piece Nato/Nylon* instead :-! The caseback is too nice to be covered...:-(


----------



## WatchBandit.com

riceknight said:


> On a leather nato which unfortunately blocks the display caseback.


Then you need a *two piece Nato/Nylon* instead :-! The caseback is too nice to be covered...:-(


----------



## Dankoh69

riceknight said:


> On a leather nato which unfortunately blocks the display caseback
> View attachment 13839951


That makes two!









Dankoh69


----------



## riceknight

What is a two piece nato? Isn't that just a regular strap 😅


----------



## riceknight

Dankoh69 said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a leather nato which unfortunately blocks the display caseback
> View attachment 13839951
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dankoh69
Click to expand...

Damn that's a nice strap, and it's my favourite GS model too, but double the price of what mine cost.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I forget if I posted this already. Erica's MN strap here.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nb617

Pictures don't do the dial justice. Trying a couple of straps, the 20mm shell cordovan and 20mm dark grey suede leather on kirazuri









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

Grand Seiko and almost Grand MM300,

If I had to sell one, which do you guys think I should keep?


----------



## Batchelor22

nb617 said:


> Pictures don't do the dial justice. Trying a couple of straps, the 20mm shell cordovan and 20mm dark grey suede leather on kirazuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Really like the suede strap, but it looks more blue than grey. Lighting??


----------



## rokman

The GS for me, hands down. I always found the mm a bit chunky.


----------



## riceknight

rokman said:


> The GS for me, hands down. I always found the mm a bit chunky.


Thanks, I'm feeling the same way.


----------



## Dankoh69

riceknight said:


> Damn that's a nice strap, and it's my favourite GS model too, but double the price of what mine cost.


Tks. Got it custom made to 19mm and the length I want. Check these guys out at Cozy.sg. I find that the watch feel a lot more 'mine' after this simple customization.

Your time will come when you have your own GMT. It is worth the wait.


----------



## nb617

Batchelor22 said:


> Really like the suede strap, but it looks more blue than grey. Lighting??


Yeah it's the lighting, it's a dark grey, the zaratsu polishing is so bright that a lighter grey may even be suitable or an off white suede

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull

GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

New Japan handmaid natural leather strap. It will get darker over time with patina!


----------



## which watch next

SBGH267 on deBeer Aligator


----------



## Rodentman

Like the bracelet but the lack of adjustment led me to try this strap. I like it. It's 20mm of course for the lugs but does not taper at the deployant. I like that effect on my 7.5" wrist. I have a brown ostrich on my SD but that one is 20/18.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC04339.jpg


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## Naturally




----------



## Knuk

SBGA211 on a custom midnight blue stingray Dangerous9 strap.


----------



## Knuk




----------



## plibber

Snowflake on Hirsch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Love it on these sunny days!







Edit: Whoops, I thought this was the WRUW thread. Sorry


----------



## das997

SBGX115 on a BluShark NATO









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

This one is supposed to be on a strap.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

This one came with a titanium bracelet but i prefer a strap.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25

I just picked up this rare blue dial GS off the forums. Its an absolute stunner at 40mm. I took it off the metal band and put it on a this tan calf I had made off of estsy.


----------



## sidrox25

Double post.


----------



## ljb187

sidrox25 said:


> I just picked up this rare blue dial GS off the forums. Its an absolute stunner at 40mm. I took it off the metal band and put it on a this tan calf I had made off of estsy.
> 
> View attachment 13893915


That combo has gotta make you happy every time you look at your wrist!


----------



## WatchWalker

SBGJ019 on a strap....


----------



## Dufresne

Tickythebull said:


> This one is supposed to be on a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


We have a winner! Gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Factory deployant strap; very nice.


----------



## nb617

On brown lizard








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Tickythebull said:


> This one is supposed to be on a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Beautiful strap! May I ask where you sourced it from?


----------



## Mirabello1

nb617 said:


> On brown lizard
> View attachment 13901869
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Love it

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Croc









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

househalfman said:


> Beautiful strap! May I ask where you sourced it from?


The strap was purchased from a trade horology shop in Clerkenwell, the watchmaking district of London. I think i paid about £6 for it, very nice quality.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## which watch next

Strapped around watch Mag. (Got way too much time on my hands today)


----------



## PNIE

which watch next said:


> View attachment 13943207
> 
> Strapped around watch Mag. (Got way too much time on my hands today)


This is just gorgeous! Congrats!

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Tickythebull said:


> The strap was purchased from a trade horology shop in Clerkenwell, the watchmaking district of London. I think i paid about £6 for it, very nice quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


You had me at £6  beautiful strap for sure, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tickythebull

More









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

I love straps too.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355

SBGX061 on brown heritage suede.


----------



## Barbababa

sbgv009 on pearl ray


----------



## Tickythebull

On dashboard









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment GS 190319.jpg


----------



## Cedyan

Having fun with some canvas straps.


----------



## argv




----------



## rokman

are those cheapest nato straps? they look good.


----------



## Cedyan

Yes they are. But I can't really recommand those, they are pretty descent straps (it's maybe the only descent straps they sell actually) but there is some variation on the buckle size (some straps came with an oversized buckle) and some buckles were pretty poorly finished. I had also a lot of trouble with their after service so I can't recommand this shop to anyone.


----------



## brash47

Found me a nice waffle strap, gives it that "modern vintage" feel....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Well, on Momentum NATO and Momentum Cloud Leather straps also!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

Goes well with the Shogun rubber too. Wish I took a picture when I still had the watch.


----------



## kepa

Got this absolutely lovely suede strap from a collected man about a month back for my sbgw041. Very soft and a nice warm colour for when the weather is cooler and comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Today...










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## heavyweather

Snowflake on a Hodinkee blue shell cordovan strap with GS deployant.


----------



## paolorecasas

My first GS SBGA285 on a brown alligator strap.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## drhr

kepa said:


> Got this absolutely lovely suede strap from a collected man about a month back for my sbgw041. Very soft and a nice warm colour for when the weather is cooler and comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!!!


----------



## Mark355

I like greys.


----------



## ROG58

Is that the 99J whit dial ???


----------



## G07

Mark355 said:


> I like greys.


Lovely! Details on strap please


----------



## berni29

Hi

This is my SBGV225 on an Erika MN. I quite like it this way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

On canvas



















And on bracelet


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259 on waffle strap


----------



## Orococco

SBGV017 on canvas for the last of the hot weather in the southern hemisphere


----------



## wzm4114

I don't wear this strap often since it makes an already questionably versatile piece even less so but still think the color match works beautifully...


----------



## slow_mo

Orococco said:


> SBGV017 on canvas for the last of the hot weather in the southern hemisphere


Looks different in a good way!


----------



## wedgehammer

Mark355 said:


> I like greys.


this is what i have in mind, Taupe Grey! like the one from Bulang, but waiting for sale as they quite pricey (but very soft and supple, best leather straps i tried)


----------



## wedgehammer

Mark355 said:


> I like greys.


this is what i have in mind for my sbgh267 and sbgj227, Taupe Grey! like the one from Bulang, but waiting for sale as they quite pricey (but very soft and supple, best leather straps i tried)


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sbgn003









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

valuewatchguy said:


> Sbgn003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! My goodness... I've never seen this model before and I'm completely smitten. Congrats

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

nrcooled said:


> Beautiful watch! My goodness... I've never seen this model before and I'm completely smitten. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's well worth checking out in an AD if you are ever around one.


----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly

16mm GS clasp and B&R dark grey suede strap


----------



## ybw89

Sbga375 on light brown calf leather


----------



## ybw89

Sbga375 on goat leather


----------



## Eapfep

Thinking of getting a custom strap made for my Snowflake, but want to find a way to reduce a bit of the gap between the strap and case.

I’m thinking maybe asking for a thicker strap (at lugs) and maybe have spring bar hole 0.5-1mm further away from the case? Anybody have any hypotheses or experience with achieving this?


----------



## rellybelly

Eapfep said:


> Thinking of getting a custom strap made for my Snowflake, but want to find a way to reduce a bit of the gap between the strap and case.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe asking for a thicker strap (at lugs) and maybe have spring bar hole 0.5-1mm further away from the case? Anybody have any hypotheses or experience with achieving this?


Haven't found one. Aaron frickin' Bespoke won't even do it.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4885891&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## Eapfep

rellybelly said:


> Haven't found one. Aaron frickin' Bespoke won't even do it.
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4885891&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


Seems like Dangerous9 does a completely integrated strap for the snowflake but like 500 euros.

Maybe if somebody had a well fitting strap with minimised gaps on the snowflake they could help provide some measurements?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

On Bas&Lokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

On Camille Fournet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iportteu

Got a new strap today! Milano Saffiano leather in blue on my SBGH267!


----------



## SweetJones

This is absolutely stunning - that dial is something else!


----------



## valuewatchguy

GMT on a Watch Steward strap









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smurfdon

This is really flawless.


----------



## Andy616

I found a few posts asking about Grand Seiko's own straps when I was researching, but couldn't find any pictures. I decided to get one anyway:





































Watch: SBGV233
Strap: R0112AC
Clasp: R0101AC-BK00


----------



## Lo0o0o0n

Eapfep said:


> Thinking of getting a custom strap made for my Snowflake, but want to find a way to reduce a bit of the gap between the strap and case.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe asking for a thicker strap (at lugs) and maybe have spring bar hole 0.5-1mm further away from the case? Anybody have any hypotheses or experience with achieving this?


Just got a custom leather strap done for my Snowflake and am very happy with it! Requested for the strap to be a little thicker at the ends near the lugs to reduce the gap and it turned out really nicely!


----------



## Eapfep

Lo0o0o0n said:


> Just got a custom leather strap done for my Snowflake and am very happy with it! Requested for the strap to be a little thicker at the ends near the lugs to reduce the gap and it turned out really nicely!
> 
> View attachment 14126805
> 
> 
> View attachment 14126807


Looks fantastic! Glad it worked out for you. What are the thickness specifications for your strap at the lugs? 4.5mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gyrotourbillon007




----------



## Lo0o0o0n

Eapfep said:


> Looks fantastic! Glad it worked out for you. What are the thickness specifications for your strap at the lugs? 4.5mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup u got that right down to the decimal place!


----------



## Lo0o0o0n

Eapfep said:


> Looks fantastic! Glad it worked out for you. What are the thickness specifications for your strap at the lugs? 4.5mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup u got that right down to the decimal place!


----------



## jamesezra

After watching many many videos on it, I've finally managed to snag one on a good deal.

Glad to be here


----------



## evvignes

SBGA083 just under 39mm on a 7.5 inch wrist. 
Just got this croc with deployant today, from another WUS member. 
The clasp mechanism is quite thick, but I'll give it a good try. I like the dark brown color. 
I wish it were similar to the Planet Ocean rubber strap deployant(slim, simple and secure).

I luv me sum-o-dat sprang drive, it smoove!

































Sorry it's not another Snowflake ;((


----------



## evvignes

Red wine double post.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## WatchWalker

SBGR305 on a strap. First the brown, currently the blue that matches perfectly the blue second hand. It feels as soft as butter but it is real alligator.


----------



## evvignes

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 14187141


 I love those angular lugs and the brushing on top. 
What model is this? 
Thank you.


----------



## evvignes

Stupid double post!


----------



## Cedyan

Me too! This case is just a beauty!

It's the SBGV245. There are 2 colors variations with the SBGV243 and SBGV247.


----------



## MZhammer




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Cedyan

Nato transformed into a 2 pieces strap:







Hand made in Japan cordovan strap:


----------



## kepa

Received my grey nubuck from A Collected Man this morning, and I can finally wear my SBGK005.


----------



## kepa

Double post.


----------



## badmatt

Here is a few of my SBGE201G

Pebbled leather from Man Belt & Leather









Ostrich, Japanese Military canvas from the 40's and chestnut Horween from Combat Straps.

























Matt


----------



## badmatt

Well I just found out imgur doesn't link very well. In the same order as above.















View attachment 14243345









Matt


----------



## raptorrapture

Here's mine on a NATO- though I did go back to the bracelet since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

badmatt said:


> Well I just found out imgur doesn't link very well. In the same order as above.
> 
> View attachment 14243341
> 
> View attachment 14243343
> 
> View attachment 14243345
> 
> View attachment 14243347
> 
> 
> Matt


Very very cool


----------



## evvignes

raptorrapture said:


> Here's mine on a NATO- though I did go back to the bracelet since.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color combo looks great. 
If I may ask, what model number is your watch?
Thanks


----------



## raptorrapture

evvignes said:


> That color combo looks great.
> If I may ask, what model number is your watch?
> Thanks


Sure- the SBGA283 - the entry level Spring Drive model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marendra

Born on strap.... still has that new car smell.


----------



## evvignes

raptorrapture said:


> Sure- the SBGA283 - the entry level Spring Drive model
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. I have the old model SBGA083, thought it looked familiar. 
Running mine on a GS croc with an oddly thick GS deployant. Will be switching back to the excellent bracelet as well. 
Thanks


----------



## evvignes

There appears to be at least a day of posts missing from this thread. 
Or, am I hallucinating again?


----------



## gshock626

On RIOS1931 Louisiana


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Dankoh69 said:


>


That's the exact strap am looking for. It looks amazing. Which one is it

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

reluctantsnowman said:


> That's the exact strap am looking for. It looks amazing. Which one is it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's the GS Blue Croc 19mm which I purchased from Seiya San. 
https://www.seiyajapan.com


----------



## DrGonzo

Custom Clover strap. Couldn't be happier with the product, the process, or the price.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## expLr-2

ten13th said:


> Here is another strap. Not feeling it. The stitching near the lug are a distraction to how clean the watch looks. But overall I think a nice reddish saddle brown color is the right direction.
> 
> View attachment 5633665
> 
> 
> I just think that is a stunning combo. Really works for me.


----------



## brash47

Liking this NATO and waffle.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

9F GMT. Here are some different looks all on single pass Zulu straps that are 20mm.


----------



## Sugarloaf




----------



## Sugarloaf

Disregard


----------



## Sugarloaf

View attachment 14333815


----------



## brash47

I really like the worn leather on the GMT. That type of band always seems to add some class to a watch.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullook

I had a 22mm sailcloth strap lying around unused and thought I'd see how it looks on my spring drive diver...


----------



## Tickythebull

GS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

My snowflake on a dark blue Camille Fornet strap. Great change up from the bracelet.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Yea or Nay?


----------



## G07

slow_mo said:


> Yea or Nay?


Nah ... maybe a minimal stitch on each side?


----------



## brash47

slow_mo said:


> Yea or Nay?


Show the entire side view. Sometimes just the top doesnt give the whole effect

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

Yea for me!

Summer mode for my SBGR287:


----------



## slow_mo

brash47 said:


> Show the entire side view. Sometimes just the top doesnt give the whole effect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Here you go...


----------



## brash47

I like it. Vintage looking strap which adds some age to the watch.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

G07 said:


> Nah ... maybe a minimal stitch on each side?












Something like this?


----------



## brash47

slow_mo said:


> Something like this?


I have a few of that style...they are very classy looking.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

9F GMT on black nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

Received my 007 this morning and headed straight down to my GS AD for a sizing. Like it more than I expected!


----------



## valuewatchguy

wooly88 said:


> Received my 007 this morning and headed straight down to my GS AD for a sizing. Like it more than I expected!


Looks really upscale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks really upscale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah definitely more dressy than the other sport models. I'm on the fence as I'm a pretty casual guy. But that dial is pretty mesmerizing.


----------



## wooly88

Sorry I meant to post the 007 in another forum. I'll get a strap on it ASAP!


----------



## Mark355

SBGX061 on black canvas.


----------



## bigbombula

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice combo! What kind of strap is that?


----------



## bigbombula

Mark355 said:


> I like greys.


What kind of strap is that?


----------



## jam karet

bigbombula said:


> Very nice combo! What kind of strap is that?


Thanks ! It's from Molequin (grained navy blue).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Simple nato here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

OEM Crocodile deployant


----------



## valuewatchguy

Heljestrand said:


> OEM Crocodile deployant
> View attachment 14386101


Nice picture. Looks good on that strap!


----------



## Heljestrand

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice picture. Looks good on that strap!


Thanks! I've had it on the bracelet since maybe last Thanksgiving Time I believe. The GS Crocodile and signed deployant clasp are a treat for sure.


----------



## JPfeuffer

Good thread, I think I’m going with suede green for my champagne dial SBGA001.


----------



## Peter in the North

Here is mine.


----------



## Peter in the North

Sorry for the terrible picture quality in the above. I was trying to figure out how to post a picture. Now that I seem to have something working, I can work on better pictures b-).


----------



## av8ffej

My SBGJ227 on a spectacular ostrich leg from Aaron at Combat Straps

(sorry for the quick snap without dusting)


----------



## Heljestrand

As wet as Florida is lately I should probably be grabbing a diver but with 100m WR, I feel confident wearing this SBGX259 even on GS Crocodile deployant.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Cedyan

Having fun trying different straps. Not sure about this one.


----------



## Heljestrand

GS OEM Crocodile


----------



## Dankoh69

Same here! Nice soft leather..


----------



## gamechannel

av8ffej said:


> My SBGJ227 on a spectacular ostrich leg from Aaron at Combat Straps
> 
> (sorry for the quick snap without dusting)
> 
> View attachment 14388465


My fav GS of all time! Want one so badly!!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

On Crown & Buckle Chevron


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## Grinderman




----------



## gamechannel

Heljestrand said:


> GS OEM Crocodile
> View attachment 14402829


Nice! Where did you get the strap and deployant?


----------



## Heljestrand

gamechannel said:


> Nice! Where did you get the strap and deployant?


I luckily found the strap and deployant on the forums Buy Sell Trade thread last year. It is a nice setup.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## WiZARD7

SBGA229 + PhenomeNato


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBGX335

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

SBGE249 on Erika's Originals MN


----------



## wooly88




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Heljestrand

Last day of August 2019. Good riddance!


----------



## ybw89

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 14434389


This is awesome! been eyeing this watch and this picture may have got me across the line


----------



## Heljestrand

Buddy Brew Guatemala with 1 Splenda and Borden Vitamin D Whole Milk splash in vintage NESCAFE Globe mug
SBGX259 looking creamy in this light on OEM GS Black Crocodile w/ signed Grand Seiko deployant.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBGX335

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa

I hear that the SBGK elegance watches will have a bracelet soon when the black dial version is released. Can't wait because it's so damn hot in HK, limiting the use of leather straps only watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

Tried a strap today on my SBGA283 and kind of like it!


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBGX335.....again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gioo

Mark355 said:


> I like greys.


Signed up just to ask about this strap! Could you please post where you got it?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark355

Gioo said:


> Signed up just to ask about this strap! Could you please post where you got it?


cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## koolpep

SBGX261 on leather strap....looks fine to me...


----------



## Heljestrand

Lack of adornment


----------



## G07

slow_mo said:


> Something like this?


Better!


----------



## NardinNut

Mark355 said:


> SBGX061 on black canvas.


Looks great. Which canvas strap is that?


----------



## xherion

Those of you who are using 18mm folding/deployant clasp, which ones are you using?
If it’s Grand Seiko clasp how much are they going for? And whether they can be purchased separately without the strap?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mark355

NardinNut said:


> Looks great. Which canvas strap is that?


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/canvas-watchbands/products/classic-canvas-black


----------



## Bgeezy

Mark355 said:


> I like greys.


That looks very sharp. Where is the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badmatt




----------



## Mark355

Bgeezy said:


> That looks very sharp. Where is the strap from?


Classic grey from cheapestnatostraps(dot)com. No longer listed on the site.


----------



## horrij1

WWII ammo pouch strap, trying to "dress down" my snowflake a little.


----------



## koolpep

Boom:

Canvas Denim Vintage Italian Leather Watch Strap Navy Blue from watchgecko:








Archer Watch Straps Soft-Rubber Naples-Yellow:








Hirsch light brown leather straps with stitching:








Watchgecko Geckota Vintage Soft Top Grain Leather Watch Strap








Drop.com: Vulture Badalassi leather strap blue:








Bark & Jack Blue Seatbelt Nylon:








Omega (yes, original Omega) Speedmaster 'same as PRESLEY' 20mm CWZ011027 NATO Blue Denim Buckle Strap (denim on top of light brown leather):


----------



## karesz501

My SBGT241 on a grey suede leather, being a perfect fit for autumn and winter


----------



## Cedyan

New brown crocodile strap for my SBGR287.


----------



## jatherly

SBGX059 on a Fluco strap.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Custom horween on SBGW231









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

SBGE249 on Mugatoo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

BT1985 said:


> SBGE249 on Mugatoo


Nice strap! Mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## BT1985

WastedYears said:


> Nice strap! Mind if I ask where you got it?


Thanks! Got it at Timeless Luxury Watches in Plano TX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

BT1985 said:


> SBGE249 on Mugatoo


The strap looks great, but the name made me think of this. :-d


----------



## Hosum

Silvek said:


> The strap looks great, but the name made me think of this. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14613869


I'd like to see a piano-neck-tie rendition of the strap


----------



## gychang03

Mark355 said:


> I like greys.


Lookin good!


----------



## sokard

Here is mine on a burgundy strap!









Sent from my SM-G950N using Tapatalk


----------



## drbojangles

The lug design is genius! Slight overhang makes every strap look integrated.


----------



## gychang03

valuewatchguy said:


> SBGX335.....again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's a good lookin setup


----------



## geekycabdriver

sbgm021 on leather strap


----------



## badindianswamp

SBGN005 Barton quick release 19mm navy blue sailcloth


----------



## badindianswamp

repeat post


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249 on a Mugatoo strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hosum

Orisginal said:


> SBGE249 on a Mugatoo strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting color combo on the Magutoo strap itself. I like the red color on the underside of the strap. Is it waterproofed?


----------



## Orisginal

Hosum said:


> Interesting color combo on the Magutoo strap itself. I like the red color on the underside of the strap. Is it waterproofed?


I quite enjoy the interior red lining, gives an a bit of an edge. I'm pretty sure it is not waterproof. Got a small splash on it that briefly sunk in and discolored it, resolved without any residual discoloration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badindianswamp

koolpep said:


> SBGX261 on leather strap....looks fine to me...
> 
> View attachment 14484719
> 
> 
> View attachment 14484723


Koolpep, Who made the strap? It looks great.


----------



## koolpep

badindianswamp said:


> Koolpep, Who made the strap? It looks great.


VULTURE PREMIUM BADALASSI CARLO LEATHER WATCH STRAP

Sorry for the caps, it was a copy and paste, I got them via drop.com but they do have a website vulturepremium.com I just don't see this particular model of strap on it. I like that it's a thin strap, just leather, not leather on rubber etc.


----------



## Nippon Rookie

I find the strap itself to be outstanding. My only knock is that Grand Seiko only offers one style of buckle depending on the lug to lug width. I much prefer the buckle with "Grand Seiko" in relief.

WHY Grand Seiko: WHY ?!


----------



## powerband

Experimenting on a tan alligator.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Nomos Shell Cordovan works well on GS. Wish they tapered slightly more so a GS buckle could fit but this still wears well.


----------



## berni29

Orisginal said:


> SBGE249 on a Mugatoo strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I really like the curved end on this strap. Looks like a perfect fit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

berni29 said:


> Hi, I really like the curved end on this strap. Looks like a perfect fit!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It does indeed fit perfectly; these straps are custom made for 41mm GS cases (fits Snowflake as well).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

powerband said:


> Experimenting on a tan alligator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!
Where did you get this strap?


----------



## powerband

Cedyan said:


> Love it!
> Where did you get this strap?


Thank you. Honestly, I have no idea where it came from. It was among my collection of straps. The back says simply: "Genuine Alligator, Made in the USA"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

New black alligator strap for my SBGV245.


----------



## isthar

koolpep said:


> Tried a strap today on my SBGA283 and kind of like it!
> 
> View attachment 14465455
> 
> 
> View attachment 14465457
> 
> 
> View attachment 14465459


love em! Two questions, what strap and size, and have you tried any other colors for this dial? Champagne dial... not white but light I've been wondering what other choices would work well.


----------



## isthar

JPfeuffer said:


> Good thread, I think I'm going with suede green for my champagne dial SBGA001.


Any pics? I've got a champagne dial myself...


----------



## koolpep

isthar said:


> love em! Two questions, what strap and size, and have you tried any other colors for this dial? Champagne dial... not white but light I've been wondering what other choices would work well.


Hi, answered this a couple of posts above #996

What do you mean with size? Lug size or strap length? Because the strap length is of course based on wrist size. I tend to let my straps taper, so these are 19mm tapering down to 16mm. I feel this adds elegance, comfort and overal more pleasing looks..


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## born_sinner

Got this about a week ago. It really seems to like the NATOs. I am going to try some leather soon.


----------



## guillelle

Custom-made alligator strap for Snowflake, with slightly curved and thicker ends to compensate for the weird lugs and lug hole position. Couldn't be happier with the result! I also managed to source a decently-prized GS 18mm clasp from amazon.co.jp...


----------



## remotelocal

SBGN005 on a nice dark grey leather strap. It's not all plain sailing though, I got a 16mm GS buckle from Japan, and this 19mm strap (swedish, from cheapestnatostraps) doesn't quite taper enough, so its a bit of a squeeze. Still worth a crack though, considering the strap cost 12.95 USD.


----------



## wow445

Orisginal said:


> SBGE249 on a Mugatoo strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the red noticeable when on wrist?


----------



## Orisginal

wow445 said:


> Is the red noticeable when on wrist?


Nope, sits flush with the wrist and the red underside is concealed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

New Brown alligator strap for my SBGR287. Not so sure about this one.


----------



## badmatt

Ostrich Bund...









Edit: and a smudgy SBGE201


----------



## berni29

badmatt said:


> Ostrich Bund...
> 
> View attachment 14690143
> 
> 
> Edit: and a smudgy SBGE201


That looks really cool. I like it. My SBGE001 lives on its bracelet, but I do have other GS on straps. Never thought of putting the 001 on one though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

Momiji on horween leather


----------



## Hosum

does anyone have pics of GS on curved rubber silicone straps? I'm thinking of getting an oysterflex style blue or black rubber strap for my snowflake and am wondering how that would look.


----------



## gychang03

SBGA391 on Bonetto Cinturini 324


----------



## jamesezra

Snowflake on grey strap on a grey rainy day


----------



## Rotaz

PNIE said:


> This is just gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


That dial is just amazing so much detail may need to get one of these in my collection.


----------



## stockae92

SBGB003 on leather strap. Fot my wrist size, the watch is a easier wear on leather strap.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## riceknight




----------



## powerband

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Which beautiful model is this?


----------



## 5661nicholas

powerband said:


> Which beautiful model is this?


Thanks Powerband, it's the SBGW231









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrozowjj

BT1985 said:


> SBGE249 on Mugatoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where does someone find a Mugatoo? I tried googling it and I only found pictures no stores.


----------



## arkiemark

Inexpensive Fossil navy blue leather strap with quick release on a Snowflake.


----------



## riceknight




----------



## riceknight

New strap and matching wallet. Natural veg tanned.


----------



## mrozowjj

riceknight said:


> View attachment 14705347
> View attachment 14705349


That red is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mark355

mrozowjj said:


> Where does someone find a Mugatoo?


Look for a place that sells piano neckties.


----------



## wow445

mrozowjj said:


> Where does someone find a Mugatoo? I tried googling it and I only found pictures no stores.


Timeless Luxury in TX may be the only one


----------



## DVR

It's a made up brand by that particular watch store and of course therefore only available there.
I'm from Europe and there is no such brand over here.


----------



## riceknight




----------



## brash47

Mark355 said:


> Look for a place that sells piano neckties.


Omg I just got that!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## gliderx

riceknight said:


> View attachment 14712115


The light leather and red dial is an absolutely stunning combo!


----------



## gliderx

riceknight said:


> View attachment 14712115


The light leather and red dial is an absolutely stunning combo!


----------



## riceknight

gliderx said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14712115
> 
> 
> 
> The light leather and red dial is an absolutely stunning combo!
Click to expand...

Thanks. Because it's natural vegetable tanned it will slowly darken and patina to a nice chocolate red ^. ^


----------



## MegaloMajik

Now for the obligatory (official) GS buckle purchase...


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## rokman

Beautiful strap what is it?

Thanks


----------



## Cedyan

Thanks! It's an order made in Japan alligator strap that I can use with the GS deployant claps.


----------



## bosko

Blue!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

Morning coffee with beautiful Momiji


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

Every one of these would look great with a stingray strap


----------



## Dan GSR

on horween chromexel


----------



## TCWU

my SBGE015 on orange band
because I already got the black band for my GS diver so orange it is


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## arkiemark




----------



## EugV12

Here's mine, on a gorgeous shell cordovan strap:


----------



## mrozowjj

TCWU said:


> my SBGE015 on orange band
> because I already got the black band for my GS diver so orange it is
> View attachment 14722317


Will Grand Seiko sell you just the strap? How do I go about ordering that?


----------



## Luckyshot

Just lovely pieces, I’m trying to upload my pic of the GS GMT MK2. Cant figure it out


----------



## trhall

EugV12 said:


> Here's mine, on a gorgeous shell cordovan strap:
> 
> View attachment 14734575


Who made this strap? Looks great on your watch!


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## CanuckRS

My 267 on grey suede and malt leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

CanuckRS said:


> My 267 on grey suede and malt leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely loving both choices.


----------



## aikiman44

269 on leather.


----------



## brash47

BluShark Silicone....great match!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff

arkiemark said:


> View attachment 14731959


Love that blue SD! Where did you get the strap please? That's a nice match!


----------



## jeeeeefff

arkiemark said:


> View attachment 14731959


Love that blue SD! Where did you get the strap please? That's a nice match!


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Haf

On brown alligator


----------



## koolpep




----------



## aikiman44

Hirsch Robby.


----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## gychang03

Diver on haveston NATO


----------



## Dufresne

SBGX269










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

My very 1st GS post - the SBGR057 on a squeezed-in 20mm hirsch rally strap. Was fairly Surprised it fit in well without any side curls or stiffness despite the lug size difference.


----------



## brash47




----------



## born_sinner

SGBX265 on Color 8 horsehide


----------



## Dan GSR

born_sinner said:


> SGBX265 on Color 8 horsehide
> 
> View attachment 14777663


Absolutely killer combo
Please post more pics


----------



## GMT-man

Difficult to find supple 19mm Nato straps, so I tested my 9F GMT with a loaner from my Hamilton Field Khaki Mechanical. 20mm strap but fits well enough. Like the lightness and the leather details in lieu of metal parts. Maybe I have to get one more from Hamilton.


----------



## househalfman

Perforated leather with an orange core made by CloverStrap...


----------



## brash47

Ritche silicone waffle.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

On a Hirsch Paul










Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkiemark

SBGE201 on a seat belt NATO. Perfect shine and color match with the sapphire bezel.


----------



## Showdown2608

Got myself the leather strap from the SBGM221 and put it on the Snowflake. Works well.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## peterbright

Good old silicone here.


----------



## joaot

The first
View attachment Coffee_break_f.jpg


----------



## thetony007

so i am highly interested in a smaller (40mm) sized GS pieces as a 2nd option..but see that not many have lume. For those without lume, does it bother you or no..?
thanks.


----------



## brash47

I have 2 with lume and one without. I have discovered that the finishing on the hands and dials is usually enough to catch even the slightest of light.

Pitch dark.......you SOL....

I have this one. Its 40mm and great all around...with lume.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

Unwrapped earlier today. I bought this after seeing someone else's SBGF021 on a rugged brown leather strap... but now I can't find that pic.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## edwood

Canvas time


----------



## slow_mo

Same watch, different strap!


----------



## thejames1

This SBGN003 plays nice with leather




















@thejames80


----------



## MLsims

thejames1 said:


> This SBGN003 plays nice with leather
> View attachment 14838743
> View attachment 14838745
> View attachment 14838747
> 
> 
> @thejames80


The GS looks incredible. Nice shot!


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

From a few days ago.


----------



## ic3burn

My GS on new strap









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Well, I almost poked out $500 for a GS bracelet that "should but requires fitting".

I decided to go straight end bracelet. Strapcode Hexad. The sharp angles on the bracelet I thought would match up to the sharp angles on the watch. Further, the thick brushing of the bracelet should match up...well. I was correct!! The brush is a good match...not the fine fine of most brushed steel, but the thick lines of brushing to match the watch. The angles enhance the angles of the watch edges.

I'm extremely happy with this. I bought 2 clasps, standard dive and ratchet dive....I'm using the ratchet for now so I can adjust length on the go....

Not a bad way to spend $114. Let me know what you think. I'll post daylight pics tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

One month between having this fine wristwatch on my wrist. I would say that I enjoy it on OEM bracelet as well as this OEM Alligator on Grand Seiko signed deployant.
View attachment 14859339


----------



## rokman

One for all the Alfisti-GS fans out there









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa

Working from home due to the coronavirus (office is closed) means I can grab the camera and take a quick pic when the lighting is nice by the window.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Daylight shots. I wish I was better at this lol.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## joaot

GS SBGA293


----------



## Iportteu




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## aalin13

No sure if this has already been covered, but I'm planning on swapping my SBGH043 to straps when the weather gets cooler here, and I want to ask if you guys are using the same spring bars from the bracelet for the leather straps?

I'm asking because both my Speedmaster and Black Bay GMT use slightly longer spring bars for straps than the spring bars for the bracelet, so I'm wondering if Grand Seiko offers the same different length spring bars for bracelet and strap, and if it's safe to use the bracelet that came with the watch with leather straps.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Linden_way

SBGW047

View attachment fullsizeoutput_ef7f.jpg


----------



## Linden_way

..


----------



## Sergeant Major

Gunny straps made the gold "holes" match the GS dial marking as.well.as.matching the second hand. Black with red stitching in line with the dial color scheme.


----------



## brash47

aalin13 said:


> No sure if this has already been covered, but I'm planning on swapping my SBGH043 to straps when the weather gets cooler here, and I want to ask if you guys are using the same spring bars from the bracelet for the leather straps?
> 
> I'm asking because both my Speedmaster and Black Bay GMT use slightly longer spring bars for straps than the spring bars for the bracelet, so I'm wondering if Grand Seiko offers the same different length spring bars for bracelet and strap, and if it's safe to use the bracelet that came with the watch with leather straps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You can use the same spring bars. Just remember some widths will fit inside some leather and some wont. Also, check the tip ends of the spring bars. Some fatter spring bars have larger tips that dont fit in the hole on the watch. To put a new bracelet on my watch, I had to source fat spring bars with with .75mm tips.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

Linden_way said:


> SBGW047
> 
> View attachment 14875255


That looks great. What strap is that?


----------



## iddaka

Took off the blue croc deployant that comes with the 407 to add some color variation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome

Ugh too many NATO’s in this thread. My eyes are dissolving.

May need to re-think my next purchase if this is what the GS community does.


----------



## Brian062388

joaot said:


> GS SBGA293
> View attachment 14868895


 I love this combo... Very nice


----------



## brash47

JTK Awesome said:


> Ugh too many NATO's in this thread. My eyes are dissolving.
> 
> May need to re-think my next purchase if this is what the GS community does.


Heh?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## macadoshis00

Looking to buy one of the GS silicon straps for my SBGH255. Anyone have experience with their quality? I know the 257 comes with the blue strap - does GS make a 23mm black version? I called the boutique they were unsure and said ordering a strap would take "6-9" months since they don't keep any in stock...


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## vise01

View attachment 14888273


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## born_sinner

Just got this RIOS1931 grey waxed canvas strap. I really like it on my SBGX115.


----------



## bassplayrr

SBGA211G on a $21 canvas strap from Barton. Received the watch today and threw the strap on straight away (not much of a fan of non-integrated bracelets). Stole the idea from someone else on these forums. I love the way the blue strap brings out the blue in the seconds hand.


----------



## aikiman44

slow_mo said:


>


Looks great on the Ericka strap


----------



## aikiman44

brash47 said:


> Well, I almost poked out $500 for a GS bracelet that "should but requires fitting".
> 
> I decided to go straight end bracelet. Strapcode Hexad. The sharp angles on the bracelet I thought would match up to the sharp angles on the watch. Further, the thick brushing of the bracelet should match up...well. I was correct!! The brush is a good match...not the fine fine of most brushed steel, but the thick lines of brushing to match the watch. The angles enhance the angles of the watch edges.
> 
> I'm extremely happy with this. I bought 2 clasps, standard dive and ratchet dive....I'm using the ratchet for now so I can adjust length on the go....
> 
> Not a bad way to spend $114. Let me know what you think. I'll post daylight pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I like that! I'm going to order one. Which bracelet is that?


----------



## kennethwashere

SBGA283 on a B&R strap - night out in LA!


----------



## silverboss

Nice strap, looks good on you. Sure it won’t for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

aikiman44 said:


> I like that! I'm going to order one. Which bracelet is that?


Strapcode, Hexad with dive ratchet. I also ordered an 18mm standard clasp to switch in too.

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/hexad-1/products/metal-ss-bcl17-b042s

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## aikiman44

brash47 said:


> aikiman44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that! I'm going to order one. Which bracelet is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Strapcode, Hexad with dive ratchet. I also ordered an 18mm standard clasp to switch in too.
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/collections/hexad-1/products/metal-ss-bcl17-b042s
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks very much.


----------



## jinfaep

Loving the sporty feel of the SBGR251 after putting it on a Barton silicone strap!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PEKOS

SBGA075 and MilanoStraps


----------



## Linden_way

Thanks, it's custom strap from 
https://www.millhandmade.com


----------



## GMT-man

9F GMT on loaner from Hamilton Field Khaki Mechanical, soft 20mm strap. Location: Aconcagua Camp II Nido de Cóndores 5550m:


----------



## Nippon Rookie

That's the kind of showing off I can support.


----------



## brash47

GMT-man said:


> 9F GMT on loaner from Hamilton Field Khaki Mechanical, soft 20mm strap. Location: Aconcagua Camp II Nido de Cóndores 5550m:
> 
> View attachment 14906703


That's badass

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

brash47 said:


> That's badass


I also have a Spring Drive GMT SBGE001, but it gets caught on backpack straps, being bulkier and more angular. Also difficult to dig out of a tight sleeve (not to mention a 56mm G-Shock Mudmaster...). So this more streamlined model was the natural choice for Aconcagua, with lighter strap from Hamilton.

When I met the main GS designer mr Shinichiro Kubo a month ago I asked him to also make Nato straps for the 9F GMTs for people like me who need longer. lighter straps sometimes to wear those watches on top of parka etc sleeves. Let's see if that happens.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## peterbright

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 14925311


What curved end strap is that?


----------



## Cedyan

This is not a curved end strap. It's a standard strap.


----------



## Pete26

What size NATO would I need for the SBGN005 GMT Quartz? Thanks guys, looking good


----------



## rokman

Pete26 said:


> What size NATO would I need for the SBGN005 GMT Quartz? Thanks guys, looking good


19mm

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

Pete26 said:


> What size NATO would I need for the SBGN005 GMT Quartz? Thanks guys, looking good


Ideally a 19mm one, but look at the Aconcagua picture on previous page; SBGN003 GMT on a soft 20mm strap. Does not look bad at all.


----------



## KingKF1221

woaw... thanks for the photos! awesome thread


----------



## KingKF1221

simply beautiful!


----------



## badindianswamp

Another fan of the Barton silicon straps. Well made, durable, comfortable, inexpensive.


----------



## riceknight

Obbigood Shell Cordovan


----------



## RyCheDay

Does GS sell their own straps? I have a beautiful bracelet on my 9F, but I would prefer a strap for summer months.


----------



## Nippon Rookie

RyCheDay said:


> Does GS sell their own straps? I have a beautiful bracelet on my 9F, but I would prefer a strap for summer months.


Yes they do. But they have a limited selection. They don't appear to be listed on the website, but they are listed in catalogs you can obtain from a dealer.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mike0715

I put my sbga 285 on a green suede. Love the look! It definitely makes the finishing of the watch pop more!


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursus

Snowflake


----------



## riceknight

Shell Cordovan Nato
View attachment IMG_20200311_124207_1583934654325.jpg


----------



## instant




----------



## ic3burn

Mine on ostrich leather









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyCheDay

Ic3burn- where did you get that strap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

RyCheDay said:


> Ic3burn- where did you get that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lookitzduncs

what thickness strap did you put on your SBGA011? I was thinking about getting the 211 one day and buying a leather band for it as well but not sure if I should pickup a 3.5mm thick strap or a 5mm.


----------



## Roningrad

On a squeezed 20mm Rios sharky.


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trog

Put the Zilla on a Beaver strap.


----------



## JoeKing

It's really awesome when people post the strap name, it's really not awesome when people post a strap with no description. Is it that difficult to write a few words?


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Cedyan

SBGX295 on the SBGX297 official GS strap.


----------



## matthew P

Depth

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## rokman

On hirsch principal









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Strapcode Hexad with dive ratchet


----------



## matthew P

Modified bonetto










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Kasset1975

brash47 said:


> Strapcode Hexad with dive ratchet


That is a beauty - what's the model please?


----------



## rokman

Morning sun
And dust


----------



## Roningrad

hi GS bros! I’m aware the thread says GS on straps, but I just wanted to share the pics of the 005’ on this bracelet. It didn’t go with an OEM bracelet so we explore options. Ka-chow.


----------



## John Price

Interesting. I've bought a 19mm Milanese to try on mine (inexpensive, so if I don't like it not a big deal). Eventually want to get the bracelet that comes with the 009 model.



Roningrad said:


> hi GS bros! I'm aware the thread says GS on straps, but I just wanted to share the pics of the 005' on this bracelet. It didn't go with an OEM bracelet so we explore options. Ka-chow.


----------



## skyboss_4evr

matthew P said:


> Modified bonetto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Sick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

SBGX117:
MM300 Rubber, Momentum Nato, Momentum Cloud Leather









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbombula

Nice! What kind of strap is that? Is that a 20mm strap?



rokman said:


> Morning sun
> And dust


----------



## Roningrad

Bought the bracelet for a (future) FOIS way back even before i purchased the 005'. I'm pondering on getting the same bracelet for the 009' but wondered how much It could possibly cost. A Bulang and Sons BOR is worth considering too. But not quite sold on it. Doing some homework about it.



John Price said:


> Interesting. I've bought a 19mm Milanese to try on mine (inexpensive, so if I don't like it not a big deal). Eventually want to get the bracelet that comes with the 009 model.


----------



## Roningrad

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## mattmartin

Sorry for the smudged pics. The zaratsu flat surfaces are magnets for prints. The sbgh255 looks a little loose because it has a 23mm lug width. Surprisingly despite having a larger footprint than the sbgx335, the 255 wears the strap better and is so much lighter than the smaller 335. I would say the high intensity titanium 255 feels about 60% of the weight of the smaller stainless steel 335.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## HEQAdmirer

Enjoyed your photos. Like the band.


----------



## Linden_way

SBGW255 on lizard.

IMG_4053 by banjo888, on Flickr


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## G07

Linden_way said:


> SBGW255 on lizard.
> 
> IMG_4053 by banjo888, on Flickr


Damn, that is nice!!


----------



## NM-1

mattmartin said:


> Sorry for the smudged pics. The zaratsu flat surfaces are magnets for prints. The sbgh255 looks a little loose because it has a 23mm lug width. Surprisingly despite having a larger footprint than the sbgx335, the 255 wears the strap better and is so much lighter than the smaller 335. I would say the high intensity titanium 255 feels about 60% of the weight of the smaller stainless steel 335.
> 
> View attachment 15013981
> 
> View attachment 15013991


Nice. Been looking for strap for my SBGH255. May put on my 24mm iso. Love to see some more if anyone has some.


----------



## mattmartin

NM-1 said:


> mattmartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the smudged pics. The zaratsu flat surfaces are magnets for prints. The sbgh255 looks a little loose because it has a 23mm lug width. Surprisingly despite having a larger footprint than the sbgx335, the 255 wears the strap better and is so much lighter than the smaller 335. I would say the high intensity titanium 255 feels about 60% of the weight of the smaller stainless steel 335.
> 
> View attachment 15013981
> 
> View attachment 15013991
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Been looking for strap for my SBGH255. May put on my 24mm iso. Love to see some more if anyone has some.
Click to expand...


----------



## atxzizou

Where do you get this. It’s awesome!


----------



## atxzizou

Where do you get this? It’s awesome!


----------



## atxzizou

Where do you get this?


----------



## Grand Seiko

I just wish that Grand Seiko had micro adjustments on their metal bracelets. 
Normal Seiko watches have it, so why not Grand Seiko?


----------



## freshprincechiro

i just place a casual strap on a formal watch. i like this combination !


----------



## ck13

This sweet looking combo









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Grand Seiko said:


> I just wish that Grand Seiko had micro adjustments on their metal bracelets.
> Normal Seiko watches have it, so why not Grand Seiko?


You're talking about the non-divers? Mine has adjustment holes and a dive ratchet. Otherwise, yes I wish my other bracelet adjusted.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## labcoatguy

This lizard print calf strap just arrived in the mail, and it really sets off the formality of the SBGA283.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## BLeistner

I must admit that I am a fan of wearing this on a strap. Completely changes the presence of the piece. That said, I would greatly appreciate anyone willing to part with 2 links for the SBGJ203 bracelet so I can once again wear it on the metal. Please message me if you have extra links.

Cheers, and Enjoy your time!








On a custom Black Cherry Toadskin








On a custom Horned Back Crocodile


----------



## rokman

With some morning light









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ehansen

SBGJ213 on Barton canvas


----------



## ck13

On a hirsch strap today.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## kypt

slow_mo said:


>


This really works. What kind of strap is that?


----------



## labcoatguy

Two approaches to red leather with SBGA283, namely stitched vs. single-pass NATO.


----------



## slow_mo

kypt said:


> This really works. What kind of strap is that?


It's a snake skin strap that I bought quite sometime ago... cheers.


----------



## rokman

Hirsch pure









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

Ursus said:


> Snowflake


Now those are some handsome straps for the snowflake, what are they? Where did you get em?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

JoeKing said:


> It's really awesome when people post the strap name, it's really not awesome when people post a strap with no description. Is it that difficult to write a few words?


I agree the thread would be a lot more useful if people commented on the strap name, color, brand. Finding the right strap is a tricky process but you know it when you see it in one of these photos.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

Snowflake on a grey suede strap that came with my Davosa Vanguard bought back in 2015.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne

Quartz on padded horween:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

Snowflake on Blue Sailcloth from Brady straps. I originally bought this for my Halios Seaforth Bronze, it fits the Bronzo, slight mismatch with the Snowflake I think.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

Snowflake on black rubber that came with my Halios Seaforth Bronze.

Looking for a good rubber suggestion for the summer. Thinking either the Tropic Navy Blue or Gray, or the Hirsch Urbane. Thoughts?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

cody.rioux said:


> Snowflake on black rubber that came with my Halios Seaforth Bronze.
> 
> Looking for a good rubber suggestion for the summer. Thinking either the Tropic Navy Blue or Gray, or the Hirsch Urbane. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


The urbane for me, the Tropic is too diver imo. Just post pictures of whichever you decide

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

rokman said:


> The urbane for me, the Tropic is too diver imo. Just post pictures of whichever you decide
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


I most certainly will post pictures! Urbane is definitely my preferred style but the option of blue matching with that seconds hand appeals. The Snowflake just looks good with blue in general.


----------



## rokman

cody.rioux said:


> I most certainly will post pictures! Urbane is definitely my preferred style but the option of blue matching with that seconds hand appeals. The Snowflake just looks good with blue in general.


I am considering this one for my gmt

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/pr...alligator-embossed-rubber-watch-strap-in-blue


----------



## cody.rioux

rokman said:


> I am considering this one for my gmt
> 
> https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/pr...alligator-embossed-rubber-watch-strap-in-blue


Woah, thanks for commenting. That thing is gorgeous. Feels like a solid fit for tropical vacations where I might be swimming and dressing up for dinner.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

In blue barton rubber strap.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100

Colareb strap from Italy. Really like the more casual nature of this strap vs the original when at home.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100

bobs100 said:


> Colareb strap from Italy. Really like the more casual nature of this strap vs the original when at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


...I should add that it's a 20mm strap for a GS with a 19mm lug width. Seems to fit well enough.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Another Barton.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## texwatch

Most strappy brand ever.


----------



## cowboyjack

rokman said:


> Hirsch pure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


I REALLY like that strap! Think I'm gonna look for it to purchase. Thanks!


----------



## rokman

cowboyjack said:


> I REALLY like that strap! Think I'm gonna look for it to purchase. Thanks!


you won't be disappointed its a very comfortable strap and high quality rubber, the only complaint you might have is that at 4mm thickness and flat it doesn't fill large lugs very much.


----------



## atxzizou

Awesome combination! I want that strap for my Snowflake


----------



## atxzizou

navjing0614 said:


> Another Barton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I meant this one sorry!


----------



## Spiff70

SBGA375 on a blue alligator strap


----------



## slow_mo

Custom alligator (Red Brown-Gold)


----------



## atxzizou

navjing0614 said:


> Another Barton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Great look and awesome watch!


----------



## atxzizou

cody.rioux said:


> Snowflake on Blue Sailcloth from Brady straps. I originally bought this for my Halios Seaforth Bronze, it fits the Bronzo, slight mismatch with the Snowflake I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I kinda like it, I'm looking to put my Snowflake on a similar strap.


----------



## cody.rioux

atxzizou said:


> I kinda like it, I'm looking to put my Snowflake on a similar strap.


Well the Brady Straps one is a great strap for the price. If you like the way it looks I highly recommend it. This one has gold stitching to go with the Seaforth Bronze but I bet white stitching would look better with the Snowflake.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28

Anyone happen to have a recommendation for 21mm rubber? I’ve been wearing my SBGE201 on the bracelet but I’m partial to rubber bands and it seems my options are limited. I have a Barton elite silicon on the way but I don’t know the appearance matches the finish of a GS. The only viable option I’ve found is Bulang and Sons 21mm tropic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

inspectorj28 said:


> Anyone happen to have a recommendation for 21mm rubber? I've been wearing my SBGE201 on the bracelet but I'm partial to rubber bands and it seems my options are limited. I have a Barton elite silicon on the way but I don't know the appearance matches the finish of a GS. The only viable option I've found is Bulang and Sons 21mm tropic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you will be fine with the barton strap. It looks pretty good on most GS. What it lacks in the looks department is made up in the comfort department. i think you will have no issue.


----------



## atxzizou

cody.rioux said:


> Well the Brady Straps one is a great strap for the price. If you like the way it looks I highly recommend it. This one has gold stitching to go with the Seaforth Bronze but I bet white stitching would look better with the Snowflake.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I'm gonna check it out. I agree white would probably match better.


----------



## jinfaep

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

jinfaep said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hello what strap is that?
Thanks

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

rokman said:


> Hello what strap is that?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Hey mate, it's a custom Saffiano leather strap from Artisan Watch Straps based in Sydney Australia. Highly recommended!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

jinfaep said:


> Hey mate, it's a custom Saffiano leather strap from Artisan Watch Straps based in Sydney Australia. Highly recommended!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Very nice Thanx for the reply

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Hey guys, I’m thinking to get an original strap for my SBGA283, do you think it’s worth the extra cash? How is the quality for those who are using it regularly?


Instagram: b_marco


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

SBGN013 on an Erika's MN "Corsa" strap


----------



## reeder1

BradPittFUAngie said:


> SBGN013 on an Erika's MN "Corsa" strap
> View attachment 15190419


Beautiful watch- and one of the funniest usernames on WUS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka

SBGA407 on a custom Cognac leather strap


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## which watch next

SBGH267 on Debeer Alligator


----------



## Nippon Rookie

bobo90 said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking to get an original strap for my SBGA283, do you think it's worth the extra cash? How is the quality for those who are using it regularly?
> 
> Instagram: b_marco


I purchased an original strap for my SBGR311. The Grand Seiko straps are not inexpensive, but I found the quality to be quite good. The bolster is very thick near the lugs. Be aware the buckle, deployant combination is specific to the lug width. I was disappointed with that.


----------



## cody.rioux

Nippon Rookie said:


> I purchased an original strap for my SBGR311. The Grand Seiko straps are not inexpensive, but I found the quality to be quite good. The bolster is very thick near the lugs. Be aware the buckle, deployant combination is specific to the lug width. I was disappointed with that.
> 
> View attachment 15200873
> 
> 
> View attachment 15200879
> 
> 
> View attachment 15200881


Hey! I'm curious where you got the strap from? I'm trying to find a GS deployment clasps (18mm) but also need a nice dressy strap so if a store is selling both I'm definitely into the idea of buying both. Did you happen to get yours at a retailer by chance?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie

@cody.rioux

Yes I purchased mine from my AD. I ordered it out of the catalogue. Also bought the watch at the same retailer. You can peruse the GS catalog which should list all of the available options. Not sure if they show accessories on the GS web site.


----------



## inspectorj28

SBGE201 on BuzzardBrainLeather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next

SBGA231 RedRockStraps


----------



## Chuckyb

inspectorj28 said:


> SBGE201 on BuzzardBrainLeather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking combo.


----------



## Chuckyb

which watch next said:


> SBGA231 RedRockStraps
> View attachment 15204939


And this one too. I have just ordered some straps from Dan at Red Rock. He has been a pleasure to work with.


----------



## which watch next

Chuckyb said:


> And this one too. I have just ordered some straps from Dan at Red Rock. He has been a pleasure to work with.


The RedRockStraps are really nice canvas. (Heavy duty) They don't Frey which something I have experience with many other similar bands. Since he uses aged canvas each one is a bit different. These are great for sport watch enthusiasts. They are a bit thick though so not sure I would try on one one my dress GS watches.


----------



## which watch next

Sorry - double post


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

lookitzduncs said:


> what thickness strap did you put on your SBGA011? I was thinking about getting the 211 one day and buying a leather band for it as well but not sure if I should pickup a 3.5mm thick strap or a 5mm.


With how the lugs angle down, albeit great for wearability, in conjunction with the lug holes being relatively far from the case, I think a thin strap can make the case appear rather chunky (as you can see in Cody.rioux's picture attached below, although this may just be inevitable as the strap looks to be a decent thickness). Therefore, between the two sizes, I would go with 5mm. Personally, I'm still debating whether to ever swap out the metal bracelet, the strap junkie in me can be very persuasive, but if I ever do it'll be for a custom Dangerous9 strap with their 'Thick Curved Lug System'. Most likely a tapered Rowstone Stingray, similar to the one for the Sub in the picture attached below.

Cody.rioux's picture. 








Dangerous9's Rowstone Stingray.


----------



## kritameth

guillelle said:


> Custom-made alligator strap for Snowflake, with slightly curved and thicker ends to compensate for the weird lugs and lug hole position. Couldn't be happier with the result! I also managed to source a decently-prized GS 18mm clasp from amazon.co.jp...
> 
> View attachment 14676295
> 
> View attachment 14676297
> 
> View attachment 14676299


Could you share a picture of the side profile? Would like to see how high up the strap meets the case, if that makes sense.


----------



## cody.rioux

kritameth said:


> Could you share a picture of the side profile? Would like to see how high up the strap meets the case, if that makes sense.


Would also love to see a side profile shot of this one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

kritameth said:


> With how the lugs angle down, albeit great for wearability, in conjunction with the lug holes being relatively far from the case, I think a thin strap can make the case appear rather chunky (as you can see in Cody.rioux's picture attached below, although this may just be inevitable as the strap looks to be a decent thickness). Therefore, between the two sizes, I would go with 5mm. Personally, I'm still debating whether to ever swap out the metal bracelet, the strap junkie in me can be very persuasive, but if I ever do it'll be for a custom Dangerous9 strap with their 'Thick Curved Lug System'. Most likely a tapered Rowstone Stingray, similar to the one for the Sub in the picture attached below.
> 
> Cody.rioux's picture.
> View attachment 15215697
> 
> 
> Dangerous9's Rowstone Stingray.
> View attachment 15215773


I've been thinking about a Dangerous9 strap for a few weeks. I like that TCLS fit, and I do agree thicker helps the watch visually, to much size contrast otherwise.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

Thank you for all the input. I've spent days on this thread.

I found this unused strap in my desk. I took it off a *Damasko*, and it fits the snowflake perfectly. It is a very high quality German strap that is as well made as a GS watch. This version has white/yellow stripes. Maybe the white/blue threads would match the white face blue second hand better? These are very well made straps, are designed to be used in the water, and even have a rubberized backing on the backside of the strap (and under the clasp).

You can buy these from Damasko ($100) - I use watchman https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Damasko20BlueWhitePin

Or, you can buy it from the manufacturer for half price (white & black stitching)
*20mm Di-Modell Pilot* https://www.ebay.com/i/331698506648


----------



## chas58

Here it is in the snow on a green rally strap (22mm cut down to 20mm). *Eache strap (Dark Grey)* from Amazon $18. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JKSM7SS/


----------



## chas58

I've searched and searched for a dark blue strap with red accents for the *SBGN005*. I finally gave up and made my own.
Starting with https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08867S6LD/ 
*EACHE Vintage Crazy Horse Leather 19mm (Dark Blue). *
I like these so much, I have a 22mm version, 20mm version, and this @ 19mm.

I took the white thread out and replaced it with red thread to complement the GMT hand color.
Gutermann Extra Strong Polyester Upholstery Thread, Scarlet https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002O9I3YA/

First picture shows original white stitching, on top, and my replacement stitching with red thread.


----------



## kritameth

cody.rioux said:


> I've been thinking about a Dangerous9 strap for a few weeks. I like that TCLS fit, and I do agree thicker helps the watch visually, to much size contrast otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Me too. While I'm sure the quality is second to none, arguably the best in the business, at somewhere close to ~$1000 for the hides that I'd want, it's a tough pill to swallow for me. While the TCLS, or any curved lug system, is, at least visually, the best (and only) solution for me in regards to fitting a leather strap to the Snowflake, due to the already bulky nature the Snowflake relative to my ~7" wrist, it may be a little too bulky for my taste. And that's a rather steep cost to try and fix something that's far from broken, as I feel the stock bracelet looks and feels great. I'll be debating it for the next few months, and I'm sure I'll flip flop a few times.

Here's my Snowflake when I first checked it out at the AD.


----------



## kritameth

chas58 said:


> Thank you for all the input. I've spent days on this thread.
> 
> I found this unused strap in my desk. I took it of a Damasko, and it fits the snowflake perfectly. It is a very high quality German strap that is as well made as a GS watch. This version has white/yellow stripes. Maybe the white/blue threads would match the white face blue second hand better? You can buy these from Damasko ($100) - I use watchman https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Damasko20BlueWhitePin
> Or, you can buy it from the manufacturer for half price (white & black stitching)
> 20mm Di-Modell Pilot https://www.ebay.com/i/331698506648
> 
> View attachment 15215843
> 
> View attachment 15215847


Very interesting combination. I never thought of putting my Damasko strap on the Snowflake, so I'm glad someone did. The flaring of the strap carries the flow of the lugs rather well. However, the lug gap is too visually distracting for me personally.


----------



## chas58

> Very interesting combination. I never thought of putting my Damasko strap on the Snowflake, so I'm glad someone did. The flaring of the strap carries the flow of the lugs rather well. However, the lug gap is too visually distracting for me personally.


I tend to agree, but it seems like that with all my straps on the snowflake as the lug holes are kinda far out from the case. The only alternative here is the custom made ones that fill that gap with leather, but personally having that much leather between the lugs and the watch case looks kinda weird to me. It might work on a leather strap where there was no stitching that suddenly ended 1/4" from the watch case.


----------



## kritameth

chas58 said:


> I tend to agree, but it seems like that with all my straps on the snowflake as the lug holes are kinda far out from the case. The only alternative here is the custom made ones that fill that gap with leather, but personally having that much leather between the lugs and the watch case looks kinda weird to me. It might work on a leather strap where there was no stitching that suddenly ended 1/4" from the watch case.


You're absolutely spot on. Based on previous posts, even 5mm thick custom strap won't cut it for the Snowflake due to that lug design/lug hole position, it'd have to be custom curved ones. I am a strap junkie, if there ever was one, but that visual aspect you mentioned is precisely what has kept me from from 1) taking mine off the bracelet, and 2) dropping serious money on a custom curved end strap.


----------



## rokman

kritameth said:


> You're absolutely spot on. Based on previous posts, even 5mm thick custom strap won't cut it for the Snowflake due to that lug design/lug hole position, it'd have to be custom curved ones. I am a strap junkie, if there ever was one, but that visual aspect you mentioned is precisely what has kept me from from 1) taking mine off the bracelet, and 2) dropping serious money on a custom curved end strap.


Doesn't mugatoo do fitted leather straps for the snowflake? Have u tried those?

https://www.picuki.com/mugatoo_straps

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

rokman said:


> Doesn't mugatoo do fitted leather straps for the snowflake? Have u tried those?
> 
> https://www.picuki.com/mugatoo_straps
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


They do, and nothing against them as they do look nice, but if I'm going to be spending that kind of money anyway I'm going to pass on a custom strap made for Timeless, and get a custom strap made for me. To elaborate, Mugatoo Paris is not a company, it's Timeless' strap brand.


----------



## leo1790

rokman said:


> Doesn't mugatoo do fitted leather straps for the snowflake? Have u tried those?
> 
> https://www.picuki.com/mugatoo_straps
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


After seeing these straps I've had my desire rekindled for a snowflake. They look good.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

On what used to be a Hirsch Medici









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Isoswiss rubber from watchobsession is here. I like it a lot.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

rokman said:


> Isoswiss rubber from watchobsession is here. I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Nice, I ordered this exact one for my snowflake. Hope it arrives soon.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

cody.rioux said:


> Nice, I ordered this exact one for my snowflake. Hope it arrives soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Please post a couple pictures of it on your Snowflake when you get it.


----------



## cody.rioux

kritameth said:


> Please post a couple pictures of it on your Snowflake when you get it.


I most certainly will. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jims_gym

Just ordered a couple from Artisan Straps in Sydney for my snowflake. Got a cognac and a reddish brown one... should look great for summer!


----------



## cody.rioux

jims_gym said:


> Just ordered a couple from Artisan Straps in Sydney for my snowflake. Got a cognac and a reddish brown one... should look great for summer!


It seems most variations of brown work really well on the snowflake. I've got a french patina beaver tail strap coming from Aaron Bespoke for mine. Hoping it looks good!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

Dont know how to make a poll. But which one you like most on snowflake? (And sorry for low quality mobile snapshot)

1 & 3 are suede, 2 is not as yellow as it seems in photo, its more to vintage vibe.

ps.Also this can be used for strap ideas for you guys!


----------



## bobo90

I’m in a similar situation with my sbga283, I’d get 1 and 3 


Instagram: b_marco


----------



## bobo90

Anthony said:


> Dont know how to make a poll. But which one you like most on snowflake? (And sorry for low quality mobile snapshot)
> 1 & 3 are suede, 2 is not as yellow as it seems in photo, its more to vintage vibe.
> View attachment 15225299


Sorry forgot to quote you in previous post

Instagram: b_marco


----------



## roppongiexpress

very nice strap!


----------



## roppongiexpress

this looks so divine!



rokman said:


> On what used to be a Hirsch Medici
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk





rokman said:


> Isoswiss rubber from watchobsession is here. I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk





jims_gym said:


> Just ordered a couple from Artisan Straps in Sydney for my snowflake. Got a cognac and a reddish brown one... should look great for summer!


----------



## reeder1

Trog said:


> Put the Zilla on a Beaver strap.


Now that's a great combo-wow factor++. More pics, please!


----------



## Sugarloaf

SBGN001 limited edition


----------



## rokman

Sugarloaf said:


> SBGN001 limited edition
> 
> View attachment 15232493


Hello is that an original gs strap? Nice.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarloaf

rokman said:


> Hello is that an original gs strap? Nice.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Hi, yes, that is an original GS strap + deployant buckle, but the SBGN001 was originally sold with a stainless steal bracelet only (croco strap is not an option, so you have to buy one)


----------



## cody.rioux

French Patina Beaver Tail from Aaron Bespoke.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7

Am I allowed to post my old vintage GS too? If not sorry about that and I am quite new here. All GS are very new here I wish I should ask them to use white stitches on straps but looks ok to me in person.


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## cody.rioux

winhansse7 said:


> View attachment 15240749
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to post my old vintage GS too? If not sorry about that and I am quite new here. All GS are very new here I wish I should ask them to use white stitches on straps but looks ok to me in person.


Of course you can post any GS here! That looks amazing, great photography too. What kind of strap is that?


----------



## winhansse7

cody.rioux said:


> Of course you can post any GS here! That looks amazing, great photography too. What kind of strap is that?


Thank you so much for your kind words. It's full grain ostrich leather strap. Lovely strap so got two in this navy blue and red brown. I will put red brown one and share here in a few days.


----------



## Nippon Rookie

@winhansse7

Your Hi-Beat is a real beauty. Very interesting comparison to modern Grand Seiko watches. The strap compliments your watch very nicely.


----------



## winhansse7

Nippon Rookie said:


> @winhansse7
> 
> Your Hi-Beat is a real beauty. Very interesting comparison to modern Grand Seiko watches. The strap compliments your watch very nicely.


Thank you so much to your kindness. I was very fortunate to find this beauty a year ago after searching for 6 months and guess what, it came with GS original buckle too but was hidden behind watch and day letter was miss aligned so it wasn't as value as it looked on Timepeak website's picture. Compare to crocodile leather this ostrich straps are under appreciated in general but these smaller patterns are perfect match to 36mm case in my opinion. I've never post any pictures on here and mostly I post under Orient watch section. It's great to see a lot of modern GS here and make me wants one in my collection. Haha


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## cody.rioux

winhansse7 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. It's full grain ostrich leather strap. Lovely strap so got two in this navy blue and red brown. I will put red brown one and share here in a few days.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## winhansse7

Here's with my red brown strap. Looks pretty good either navy blue or this. Personally, slightly favor on blue strap though. Both of these are best looking on my old GS.


----------



## cody.rioux

winhansse7 said:


> View attachment 15248273
> Here's with my red brown strap. Looks pretty good either navy blue or this. Personally, slightly favor on blue strap though. Both of these are best looking on my old SG.


Definitely looks great with either! Is this a one-watch collection where you're switching up style with straps or do you have other watches as well?


----------



## cody.rioux

This just came in earlier. An "alligator stamped" rubber strap from WatchObsession. I don't recall which thread but someone in here mentioned this one and a few of us ordered it.

It should be nice to have a water friendly strap just in time for summer!
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravyboat6969




----------



## cody.rioux

Gravyboat6969 said:


> View attachment 15326373


Which strap is this? It looks great!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravyboat6969

cody.rioux said:


> Which strap is this? It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I love it! It's from ebay, linked below. Looks amazing on my black aqua terra too.

Distressed Vintage Leather Watch Strap Band Brown Blue Red | eBay


----------



## winhansse7

cody.rioux said:


> Definitely looks great with either! Is this a one-watch collection where you're switching up style with straps or do you have other watches as well?


I only have this GS for now but have KS, lord marvel and other non Seiko brands. KS is grammar of design from Taro Tanaka which much low profile at 9mm thick and great vintage size at 36mm. Very sleek black dial. This thread is for GS otherwise, I had posted my KS here. lol Thank you.


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007 LE on a Watchgecko 'Vintage Highley' Kudu leather strap.


----------



## G07

Imagestreet said:


> SBGN007 LE on a Watchgecko 'Vintage Highley' Kudu leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 15332352
> 
> View attachment 15332353


Lovely. More pictures of your strap, please!


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

The green dial is fabulous


----------



## which watch next

SBGH267 on Teju lizzard (DeBeers) & Grand Seiko deployant. (Which IMO the best strap deployant there is)


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Most GS look like formal watches. Straps will definitely look good on them.


----------



## Procopio

look very nice!!!


----------



## Chuckyb

My 60th Anniversary SBGP015 on a bespoke strap made for me by Dan at Red Rock Straps


----------



## lihp

badindianswamp said:


> Another fan of the Barton silicon straps. Well made, durable, comfortable, inexpensive.
> View attachment 14933889
> View attachment 14933891


I just got my SBGN005 and bought this blue/red rubber Barton strap for it too! How is it holding up?


----------



## Chuckyb

rokman said:


> Isoswiss rubber from watchobsession is here. I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Hi Rokman, I bought this strap for my SBGP015 which has a 20mm lug width but I like the idea of using it on my SBGN005. Did you need to modify the strap in any way to fit the 19mm lug width of the SBGN005?

Cheers
Chuckyb


----------



## rokman

no not really, it's rubber so more flexible than any leather, just squeeze it in.


----------



## soufiane

Domo said:


> It's kinda hard to judge the watch on different straps when the watch is so damn beautiful!


Couldn't have said it better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labcoatguy

SBGA283 on Geckota polished Milanese mesh. Hope this isn't too far afield for this thread.


----------



## 41Mets

Some straps I've just been trying out but I ordered a beaver tail French patina strap from combat straps.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## rokman

very nice, where is it from?


----------



## gshock626

rokman said:


> very nice, where is it from?


Thanks! It's a Deep Brown strap from Heuerville Straps.


----------



## rokman

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's a Deep Brown strap from Heuerville Straps.


Yeah it figures, his straps are great.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

freshprincechiro said:


> i just place a casual strap on a formal watch. i like this combination !


I got the same ring as you! BTW nice watch and strap


----------



## Rotaz

Linden_way said:


> SBGW255 on lizard.
> 
> IMG_4053 by banjo888, on Flickr


This dial is amazing.


----------



## Rotaz

Mark355 said:


>


What kind of strap is this?


----------



## mattmartin

adpt strap.


----------



## kennethwashere




----------



## evvignes

39mm Spring Drive on a 19mm Casa Fagliano Shell Cordovan strap.
I was going to sell this watch until I got this strap, now it's a keeper.


----------



## kennethwashere

evvignes said:


> 39mm Spring Drive on a 19mm Casa Fagliano Shell Cordovan strap.
> I was going to sell this watch until I got this strap, now it's a keeper.
> View attachment 15354230
> View attachment 15354231
> View attachment 15354233
> View attachment 15354234


That's a beauty! Is this the predecessor to the SBGA283? They look one and the same!


----------



## lightspire

@rokman First time seeing the Isoswiss in the wild - it looks really nice on your GS. Keep the photos coming! BTW Is the length in line with Hirsch strap - shorter, longer, more holes?



rokman said:


> Isoswiss rubber from watchobsession is here. I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

lightspire said:


> @rokman First time seeing the Isoswiss in the wild - it looks really nice on your GS. Keep the photos coming! BTW Is the length in line with Hirsch strap - shorter, longer, more holes?











Got it here on a Snowflake as well for a second look!


----------



## Mr. Tuh

So I wanted a watch to go with a suit meaning a black dial and a black leather strap... and once I took a look at a Portofino I realized that if I am to burn Spring Drive Money, I'll need to see what the local Spring Drive offering was. Quick jump on the S-bahn and:









SBGA285G with a strap and clasp from another GS I did not look at closely. I think it was a GMT model.


----------



## x2046

Got my SBGH269 on a strap!


----------



## househalfman

On a CheapestNatoStrap...


----------



## keerola

Probably going to wear this on bracelet most of the time. Just need to size it first (got this one today, 3/2020)


----------



## Mark355

Rotaz said:


> What kind of strap is this?


19mm grey calf from cheapestnatostraps(dot)com.


----------



## G07

x2046 said:


> Got my SBGH269 on a strap!
> 
> View attachment 15357101


Nice watch; nice strap! Unfortunately, IMHO, they are not a match made in heaven


----------



## lpzsam

qtip.416 said:


> Tried my GS on a brownish grey calf strap which I think matches the grey dial quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Hi,

This is beautiful. Would you be able to tell me which GS Model this is. I just sold a slew of my watches, realizing that I like darker dials. This would be perfect. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Seddyspaghetti

Looks nice!


----------



## househalfman

Seddyspaghetti said:


> Looks nice!


What are you going to sell once you reach 100 posts?


----------



## which watch next

SBGA231 on RedRockStrap Canvas.


----------



## gshock626

Denim Babele strap from Delugs Straps.


----------



## DrGoode

rokman said:


> Hirsch pure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Those Hirsh Pure straps are nice. I have mine on a diver.


----------



## DrGoode

labcoatguy said:


> SBGA283 on Geckota polished Milanese mesh. Hope this isn't too far afield for this thread.
> View attachment 15350156


I think it pops with that Champagne dial.


----------



## Delugs

gshock626 said:


> Denim Babele strap from Delugs Straps.


Hey buddy! Good to see you here too. Here's my very own GS on a strap:


----------



## gshock626

Delugs said:


> Hey buddy! Good to see you here too. Here's my very own GS on a strap:
> 
> View attachment 15375124
> View attachment 15375126


----------



## MColeman

lpzsam said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is beautiful. Would you be able to tell me which GS Model this is. I just sold a slew of my watches, realizing that I like darker dials. This would be perfect. Thank you for your help.


Second that. I've never seen that model. The dial is rich. I like darker dials also, but they can be a bit boring compared to GS's lighter and textured dials. It's understated but interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

keerola said:


> Probably going to wear this on bracelet most of the time. Just need to size it first (got this one today, 3/2020)
> View attachment 15359613


Surprisingly a great combo with the canvas strap! I dig it.



gshock626 said:


> Denim Babele strap from Delugs Straps.


Man that's a great shot.



Delugs said:


> View attachment 15375126


Love these textured leather straps. Got one from Hodinkee for my JLC, same combo as in their article, and it's really a match made in heaven.


----------



## kennethwashere




----------



## keerola

kritameth said:


> Surprisingly a great combo with the canvas strap! I dig it.


Me too,especially i think the color is spot on! However i feel that the strap is just a bit too thick for this watch and also lacks taper. I would definitely want to find a slimmer strap of the same color!


----------



## G07

gshock626 said:


> Denim Babele strap from Delugs Straps.


Now that is NICE!!


----------



## kritameth

kennethwashere said:


> View attachment 15375717


What happened to the crystal?



keerola said:


> Me too,especially i think the color is spot on! However i feel that the strap is just a bit too thick for this watch and also lacks taper. I would definitely want to find a slimmer strap of the same color!


Maybe check out Barton Khaki Canvas, they're quite a bit thinner than the likes of RedRockStraps.


----------



## kennethwashere

kritameth said:


> What happened to the crystal?
> 
> Maybe check out Barton Khaki Canvas, they're quite a bit thinner than the likes of RedRockStraps.


Crystal went MIA for the shot!


----------



## keerola

kritameth said:


> Maybe check out Barton Khaki Canvas, they're quite a bit thinner than the likes of RedRockStraps.


Thanks for the tip! I ordered one, just the army green one.


----------



## RLSL

Second day of owning this watch. My very first GS!


----------



## G07

RLSL said:


> Second day of owning this watch. My very first GS!


Excellent choice!! She's a beauty!!


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## rayrayhey

Wow, I need to try my SBGR251 on a strap!


----------



## GS knock-out

Sbgv221 on custom taupe alligator stap 😉


----------



## mrplow25

I actually prefer my GS on strap since I can't adjust the bracelet to the right comfort level










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G07

GS knock-out said:


> View attachment 15380463
> View attachment 15380504
> 
> Sbgv221 on custom taupe alligator stap 😉


Details on your taupe gator strap - and more pictures  Looks very nice!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## rayrayhey

mrplow25 said:


> I actually prefer my GS on strap since I can't adjust the bracelet to the right comfort level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That combo looks fantastic!


----------



## Watchman64

SBGM221 on Cognac Shell Cordovan strap.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355




----------



## kennethwashere

I wanted to dress down the watch a bit so I could wear it with more casual outfits - decided to try out a Chevron strap from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## G07

Watchman64 said:


> SBGM221 on Cognac Shell Cordovan strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Sweet!! We'll need more pictures of that lovely combo


----------



## MColeman

kennethwashere said:


> I wanted to dress down the watch a bit so I could wear it with more casual outfits - decided to try out a Chevron strap from Crown & Buckle.
> 
> View attachment 15384396


That is so classy. The navy blue against the champagne dial is perfect. I would never have picked that combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennethwashere

MColeman said:


> That is so classy. The navy blue against the champagne dial is perfect. I would never have picked that combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! The strap is actually what they refer to as "stone" - in normal lighting, it's a dark grey. But depending on the light, the strap can change to a navy blue to almost a purple hue!


----------



## Mark355




----------



## evvignes

kennethwashere said:


> That's a beauty! Is this the predecessor to the SBGA283? They look one and the same!


Hi, sorry for the late response.
Yes, I believe my SBGA083 is the predecessor to the SBGA238.
Thanks for the comment. 
Edwin


----------



## evvignes

kennethwashere said:


> I wanted to dress down the watch a bit so I could wear it with more casual outfits - decided to try out a Chevron strap from Crown & Buckle.
> 
> View attachment 15384396


I just ordered this strap and I'm pretty sure it's going to look good on my watch. Haha. 
Thanks for the photo. 
Edwin


----------



## Delugs




----------



## mrplow25

Summer strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollied

Feeling blue


----------



## Watchman64

Delugs said:


> View attachment 15392215


Very nicely done. Do you offer these straps with longer length?


----------



## Watchman64

Watchman64 said:


> SBGM221 on Cognac Shell Cordovan strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


I will try to get some new pictures soon and post it here. Thanks.


----------



## jhdscript

Rollied said:


> Feeling blue
> View attachment 15393351


I love your blue canvas strap


----------



## Rollied

jhdscript said:


> I love your blue canvas strap


Thank you! It really dresses down the watch for everyday wear!


----------



## DrGoode

Here's my SBGX261 on a rubber strap:


----------



## DrGoode

And my SBGX263 on a leather strap:


----------



## Ursus

cody.rioux said:


> Now those are some handsome straps for the snowflake, what are they? Where did you get em?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks! They are from atelierdegriff.com
A classic honey brown, an original stonewash grey suede and an original marmorino tan strap. The Snowflake is a total strapmonster 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Udedokei

Mark355 said:


>


Is this the SBGR053?


----------



## Mark355

Udedokei said:


> SBGR053?


SBGX061


----------



## DMcMaine

Delugs said:


> View attachment 15392215


Wow, Delugs - That is gorgeous! And maybe a bit of heresy, but looks better on your strap than on the factory bracelet. Nicely done. I'll be reaching out to see if you can help me find an option that will wake up my SBGR253 so that it gets back in my rotation.


----------



## DMcMaine

Not the best shot of my SBGW231, and it is delivered from GS on a strap...but I couldn't help myself and put this great Ashland Leather black horween cordovan strap on it last year. It's been a subtle, but great, change.


----------



## Chuckyb

My GS collection on Red Rock Straps.

Very pleased with the way those straps work on the watches in making them less formal.


----------



## inspectorj28

Killer looking set right there man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

Red Rock Straps looks awesome !


----------



## kritameth

Delugs said:


> View attachment 15392215


That's gorgeous! Really brings out the blue ascents on the Snowflake.


----------



## kritameth

Just to shake things up a bit, here's a GS on an Iso.


----------



## Watchman64

Shell Cordovan shoes.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

Very beautiful combo !


----------



## RLSL




----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## NardinNut

kritameth said:


> What happened to the crystal?
> 
> Maybe check out Barton Khaki Canvas, they're quite a bit thinner than the likes of RedRockStraps.


Snowflake on







Barton khaki canvas


----------



## Watchman64

Royal Blue Calf custom strap, minimalist style with cream linen thread.
















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> Snowflake on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barton khaki canvas


That actually looks pretty great! If I ever bring myself to taking off the bracelet I'll have to give this one a try.


----------



## sueaqg

Burgundy Shell Cordovan from Oakandhoney in Toronto.


----------



## Icelatte

Delugs


----------



## keerola

Finally got the Barton canvas! I like the color, and the dress down effect!


----------



## keerola

This is not bad either, Hirsch Duke honey


----------



## kritameth

SBGH255, still on Isofrane.


----------



## keerola

Once more Barton canvas x SBGH201


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## soufiane

ten13th said:


> Here is another strap. Not feeling it. The stitching near the lug are a distraction to how clean the watch looks. But overall I think a nice reddish saddle brown color is the right direction.
> 
> View attachment 5633665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633705


That's really nice love the crisp look of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

SBGH255 on Rubber B Strap. Not perfect as the lug width is 22mm on the strap and a touch of spring bar is noticeable. But over all I like. Quiet comfortable.


----------



## winhansse7

Pardon my KS here. Rugged nato leather strap on vintage GS.


----------



## infinitejester

Watchman64 said:


> Royal Blue Calf custom strap, minimalist style with cream linen thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Beautiful combination here.


----------



## Dutchman72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GS knock-out

Grand seiko quartz on hermes etoupe leather strap


----------



## rokman

Hirsch principal
















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fkristan




----------



## TransporterG

SBGA387 Kira Zuri on blue stingray.


----------



## Megalobyte

Tropic dive strap.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trog

Godzilla on beaver:


----------



## enkidu

Trog said:


> Godzilla on beaver:


That Godzilla + strap combination is nuts! Wear it in good health!

My daily driver, GS SBGE015 on a newest strap (from aaronbespoke.com). Horween espresso with patina thread on Tag Heuer style deployant (my new favorite style strap deployant). Aaron got everything spot on and the strap fit perfectly out of the box.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## bobo90

Yesterday I was at the GS boutique and they had a strap, dark brown croco. Those who have experience, what do you think of GS straps? I have an SBGA283


----------



## Delugs

Snowflake on Natural Pueblo strap


----------



## brash47

I decided to try one of my Christopher Ward hybrid straps on my 243. Low and behold, I think I found (for me) just about the best every day strap for this watch.

Its half rubber, half Cordura (the Cordura is what I love on the GS strap but do not like it mixed with leather) and not flimsy. It really matches the "sport watch" nature of this model.

There is no added color so no distraction or added attention to the whole package. Its very comfortable and looks great.

Brash


























































Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## enkidu

bobo90 said:


> Yesterday I was at the GS boutique and they had a strap, dark brown croco. Those who have experience, what do you think of GS straps? I have an SBGA283


I guess it depends on the price and your wrist size. If you're getting a discount and if you have normal sized wrists (6.75-7.25) it should work fine. But if we're talking retail prices, I think you can get much better value from a custom maker, especially if you get it made to your specs and lengths.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## GS knock-out

bobo90 said:


> Yesterday I was at the GS boutique and they had a strap, dark brown croco. Those who have experience, what do you think of GS straps? I have an SBGA283
> View attachment 15441978


They are a bit long for my 6.5 inch wrist. The strap length is 2.3 and 5.3 inches and the longer strap exceeds way above the keeper. Besides that, they are of good quality. Already broken in from the start.


----------



## Gprog

I love that this thread exists. Here's my SBGR071 on a strap.


----------



## Cedyan

Gprog said:


> I love that this thread exists. Here's my SBGR071 on a strap.
> 
> View attachment 15443907


Stunning! What strap is this?
A shame that this design was abandonned. As a owner of the SBGX295, I love those black markers and hands!


----------



## Gprog

Cedyan said:


> Stunning! What strap is this?
> A shame that this design was abandonned. As a owner of the SBGX295, I love those black markers and hands!


It's a barton quick release leather strap. I think they call this color 'espresso.' The color of the hands and markers are the exact reason this watch sticks around! Glad someone else appreciates them. I didn't know about the SBGX295, that's a great looking GS.


----------



## Cedyan

Gprog said:


> It's a barton quick release leather strap. I think they call this color 'espresso.' The color of the hands and markers are the exact reason this watch sticks around! Glad someone else appreciates them. I didn't know about the SBGX295, that's a great looking GS.


Thanks for the info.
The SBGX295 seems to share also the same dial color with your SBGR071. Those black markers and black hands are pretty rare in the GS line up. I'm not sure if there is other models with this feature. I just can think of the black second hands of the SBGV245.


----------



## gshock626

SBGW235 on denim Babele from Delugs straps


----------



## Tuaman

SBGN007 on Hodinkee Strap


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## bmwpower




----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## keerola

Got me a couple of them delugs straps just because of this thread 

Denim babele for casual and a gold Epsom slim for dressier style.


----------



## Johnlee1

I too recently got a Delugs Epsom in gold, and it is quite handsome if I do say so myself.


----------



## Mbappe

keerola said:


> Got me a couple of them delugs straps just because of this thread
> 
> Denim babele for casual and a gold Epsom slim for dressier style.
> 
> View attachment 15488273
> View attachment 15488274


That denim straps works so well!


----------



## keerola

Johnlee1 said:


> I too recently got a Delugs Epsom in gold, and it is quite handsome if I do say so myself.


Looking good! I really like how slim it is


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## roadcykler

Johnlee1 said:


> I too recently got a Delugs Epsom in gold, and it is quite handsome if I do say so myself.
> 
> View attachment 15492218


Pretty much matches your shoes. Nicely done.


----------



## matthew P

Bonetto modified rubber strap

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## LoProfile

Aaron Bespoke


----------



## Pongster

Just got my 62GS new strap and buckle from seiyajapan.


----------



## G07

mrplow25 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Where did you get the strap and what is the color?
Thanks!!


----------



## tacit




----------



## pwk

Mine
It's the most versatile watch I've ever owned 
It looks great on every strap !


----------



## Silvek

Creamsicle anyone?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Pongster




----------



## cigamodnalro

Great recent experience with Delugs. Check out this shark strap (photo taken in the rain)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

I recently swapped my SBGA211 Snowflake onto a Black and Blue Gator strap from Cascadia Strap Co. I went with a blue strap to match the blue seconds hand (which isn't really noticeable in these kinda-dimly-lit indoors photos).


----------



## gshock626

SBGW235 on Denim Babele strap from Delugs straps


----------



## sleepyastronaut

Not a Grand Seiko, Rios1931 Maison Ostrich


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007


----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## Gprog




----------



## hirolau

Xaltotun said:


> View attachment 14872417


Anyone know what strap this is?


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Can't remember if I've posted this one


----------



## G07

NardinNut said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this one


Naw ... not digging this combo. Sorry


----------



## NardinNut

G07 said:


> Naw ... not digging this combo. Sorry


Looks awesome in the flesh. Just wish it didn't have the rivets but alas it is an aviator strap. Switching it to a RedRocks canvas strap today. I love the bracelet it comes on but hate the clasp. Wtf GS? I don't need a clasp that's as thick as the watch

Side note, man that dial is sweet in person! IMO it is the best dial GS has ever made, even compared to my snowflake.


----------



## G07

NardinNut said:


> Looks awesome in the flesh. Just wish it didn't have the rivets but alas it is an aviator strap. Switching it to a RedRocks canvas strap today. I love the bracelet it comes on but hate the clasp. Wtf GS? I don't need a clasp that's as thick as the watch
> 
> Side note, man that dial is sweet in person! IMO it is the best dial GS has ever made, even compared to my snowflake.


I agree the dial is sweet! Most likely the rivets. Looking forward to new pictures!


----------



## rspeir

Johnlee1 said:


> I too recently got a Delugs Epsom in gold, and it is quite handsome if I do say so myself.
> 
> View attachment 15492218


Yeah he makes great straps, nice choice with the gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hirolau

Trying out some nato-bands on my new SBGN005.


----------



## GNL1977

SBGA401 on Hirch leather strap


----------



## tacit

hirolau said:


> Trying out some nato-bands on my new SBGN005.
> 
> View attachment 15525370
> View attachment 15525371


First one is a winner in my book! Looks like an MN strap from Erika's


----------



## pwk

Do you like this combo ?


----------



## stew007

Love this combo! The Snowflake really is very versatile.



Delugs said:


> Snowflake on Natural Pueblo strap
> 
> View attachment 15442169


----------



## NardinNut

On RedRocks canvas


----------



## G07

NardinNut said:


> On RedRocks canvas


Much nicer! Looks great


----------



## NardinNut

G07 said:


> Much nicer! Looks great


That strap was made for my Bathyscape so has too many dark tones for the GS. Going to ask Dan to make one that goes well with the Lion's dial. I do prefer the Lion on a strap and Dan makes amazing straps!


----------



## Lukebennett21

I'm a sucker for Erika's Originals. Can't beat the comfort for daily work use.


----------



## RLSL

SBGM221 with my custom blue alligator strap (with only one hole punched if you see it)


----------



## hirolau

Is this an OK combo for SBGN005 or is it using too many colors in play?


----------



## TransporterG

hirolau said:


> Is this an OK combo for SBGN005 or is it using too many colors in play?
> 
> View attachment 15539554


Looks good to me. That's a nice example of a super and flexible reference that can be worn formal, casual, or sporty with band changes.


----------



## Mayonnaise69

Icelatte said:


> Delugs
> View attachment 15406490
> View attachment 15406492


Looks great, might try that for my SBGH279- what's the style / color?


----------



## obomomomo

My SBGH205 on a Hirsh Arne. The 'sailcloth' is actually treated/embossed leather glued onto a rubber backing.










Gives it a nice sporty feel I think.


----------



## Silvek




----------



## Icelatte

Mayonnaise69 said:


> Looks great, might try that for my SBGH279- what's the style / color?


Elephant grey suede slim.


----------



## matthew P

NardinNut said:


> On RedRocks canvas


Love this watch and that's a great look on the subdued canvas.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Not sure if mine counts - I guess it does now that there's a bracelet for the Elegance line?


----------



## Shogun007

First leather for my GS


----------



## ibowers2

thevenerablelars said:


> Probably not the most helpful, since this GS has the circular case and originally came on a strap, but here you go.
> 
> SBGM021 on Hirsch Ascot. Like ten13th said, the lug width (19mm here) presents some challenges.
> 
> View attachment 5653001
> 
> View attachment 5653009
> 
> View attachment 5653025


One of my favorite GS watches to see on a strap. Great watch!


----------



## Mayonnaise69

Icelatte said:


> Elephant grey suede slim.


Awesome thank you!


----------



## brash47

Silvek said:


> View attachment 15541321


I have a black dial version of the same watch. What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

hirolau said:


> Is this an OK combo for SBGN005 or is it using too many colors in play?


too much IMHO. I think the strap should accentuate a color in the dial or hands.
That said, I have the same watch and sometimes put it on a mauve Nato to contrast with the blue dial. But green and tan tend to go better with military inspired watches IMHO.


----------



## chas58

Breathtaking!



NardinNut said:


> On RedRocks canvas


----------



## 829maxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff

GS on Barenia strap


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrplow25

SBGX065 on a Grey Python Strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RLSL

Using the same croc skin as luxury brands


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyastronaut

Testing with a 19mm RIOS1931 Maison Ostrich Quill


----------



## MBolster1611

My SBGH263 came on a padded croc. I prefer this thin handmade calf. I love straps, but I definitely prefer thin vs thick.


----------



## John Price

sleepyastronaut said:


> Testing with a 19mm RIOS1931 Maison Ostrich Quill
> 
> View attachment 15596353


Interesting combo - I like it. Good test run - now get that on a 20mm and you'll be set.


----------



## das997

SBGX261 on a Cascade Straps Black Stingray.


----------



## oliver37

Skyflake on gray suede


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

This one's no longer in my possession...........


----------



## JLittle

So a gorgeous blue strap or a reserved black strap for the Snowflake. Thoughts?


----------



## sleepyastronaut

JLittle said:


> So a gorgeous blue strap or a reserved black strap for the Snowflake. Thoughts?


If you want the seconds hand to recede into the background, put it on a blue strap.


----------



## JLittle

sleepyastronaut said:


> If you want the seconds hand to recede into the background, put it on a blue strap.


You think it would recede into the background? I was leaning blue, I even have one picked out. 









I guess I'm trying to decide between sporty and more traditional classy.


----------



## IAmNigelTufnel

I've been trying out a grey suede/rough leather strap recently. Really liking this as a way to dress down a GS.


----------



## winhansse7

View attachment 15619722

Grand Seiko 6156-8000 on navy blue ostrich straps along with King Seiko 4402-8000 crocodile straps. Pardon my KS here.


----------



## rokman




----------



## rokman

winhansse7 said:


> View attachment 15619722
> 
> Grand Seiko 6156-8000 on navy blue ostrich straps along with King Seiko 4402-8000 crocodile straps. Pardon my KS here.


Beautiful, both of them.
Where did you get the ostrich if you don't mind disclosing.?
Cheers

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Another angle of the same watch/strap combination:


----------



## winhansse7

rokman said:


> Beautiful, both of them.
> Where did you get the ostrich if you don't mind disclosing.?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


I got it from GregorioDesigns from Vietnam on etsy. They have navy blue and brown but definitely navy is better. Grains and color is very deep and worth this value. Stitching are very precise and even. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Silvek




----------



## southswell

I’m realizing that gs watches are very versatile similar to exp 1. They look so dressy on straps


----------



## massimax

Snowflake on a blue crocodile strap... it matches perfectly with seconds hand


----------



## Cincy2

What a great thread! I feel like I have a hole in my collection because there is no GS Spring Drive present. I found it difficult to find a combination of case/dial I liked that didn't come with a bracelet (which I despise). Now I see there are many others who feel that the elegantly designed watch looks better with an elegant leather strap.

The SBGD 202 is a pricey example of GS on a strap at it's best. Going in search of a deal.









SBGD202J | Grand Seiko


Caliber 9R01, created by the Micro Artist Studio, shows the full potential of Spring Drive at its very best. Not only does it offer a remarkable precision rate of 10 seconds per month but it also delivers a power reserve of eight days, thanks to the use of three barrels, to the unique design of...




www.grand-seiko.com





Cincy


----------



## Gazdaki

Sbge033 on yellow Ostrich SELECT-HEURE strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Gazdaki said:


> Sbge033 on yellow Ostrich SELECT-HEURE strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Silvek said:


> View attachment 15620543


Bro! Where can I get that strap for my black dial SBGX!!!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo

Lately I've been alternating between 2 Hirsh Performance straps. Leather top on rubber backing.


----------



## Silvek

brash47 said:


> Bro! Where can I get that strap for my black dial SBGX!!!!


@brash47 unfortunately, I don't have a good or satisfactory answer for you. I've accumulated a number of straps and deployant clasps over the years, and this is one of the combinations I built myself.

I believe the leather strap is from one of the fliegers I used to own, and the clasp is from a Seiko presage model.


----------



## brash47

Thanks!! I'll start looking around

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazdaki

Mirabello1 said:


> Nice combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanvik

Has anyone bought Epsom series strap from Delugs for your SBGRxxx watch? I am looking forward to buy one but not sure if 2.2mm thickness holds better on 13mm thick case or a custom bespoke order like 3.2mm thick is better? Your inputs much appreciated.


----------



## Gazdaki

On original strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G07

Gazdaki said:


> On original strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


MUCH better than the yellow


----------



## Gazdaki

G07 said:


> MUCH better than the yellow


Haha...I would just say different, for different occasions 
Best thing with straps is that you can try different things 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

Gazdaki said:


> Haha...I would just say different, for different occasions
> Best thing with straps is that you can try different things
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Absolutely! One watch, multiple looks. I love swapping straps!


----------



## navjing0614

My share
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazdaki

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

Watch Gecko - Vintage Highley strap on SBGN007


----------



## 383prr

Grand Seiko GMT on grey ostrich.
The neutral strap







color lets the dial shine IMO.


----------



## John Price

Here's my latest. Bought this strap from simplea (posted FS here a short while ago). A Casa Fagliano inspired strap. Horween with blue stitching. I think the blue stitching works perfectly with the blue Iwate dial...


----------



## cody.rioux

John Price said:


> Here's my latest. Bought this strap from simplea (posted FS here a short while ago). A Casa Fagliano inspired strap. Horween with blue stitching. I think the blue stitching works perfectly with the blue Iwate dial...
> 
> View attachment 15643750
> C
> 
> View attachment 15643751
> 
> 
> View attachment 15643752


That color combination is definitely on the money.


----------



## agentdaffy007

Dark Grey strap from Veblenist. The softest strap I own. Softest that Hirsch alligator, Camille Fournet alligator, etc.


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RegularStormy

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Help, I'm drooling!


----------



## jamesezra




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## Haf




----------



## yngrshr

SBGA211 Snowflake on a Veblenist "Bleu" strap.

The strap itself is actually a medium shade of blue. What Veblenist does, though, is have it set up with a layer of hard white wax on top. The wax will wear slowly and create a blue and white patina effect. It creates a really cool visual experience and really does match the Snowflake dial. The blue stitching itself nearly matches the seconds hand.


----------



## swish77

Grand Seiko SBGK005 on vintage-style strap made by GLC Straps in Rome.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

@swish77 love the K005


----------



## navjing0614

GS Sunday with the Barton leather.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Happy Sunday!


----------



## matthew P




----------



## matthew P

On canvas


----------



## claudioange

When I got my SBGA229 I could not wear it on the bracelet because it was pulling my hair, so I went on a quest for strap!

I order:

Barton rubber strap










Some cheap "leather" strap 









Barton again










This one was not bad. B & R Bands Black Waterproof Watch Band










B & R Bands Nato. I actually liked this, and used it for a month or so



















Extreme summer mode! Random Silicone Amazon strap



















Martu leather custom strap










And at the end, after all this ugliness, I decided to shave my wrist and use the bracelet!


----------



## busch12

Does the bracelet just need broken in? My pelagos bracelet pulled my hair like crazy for the first 2-3 weeks and after that it's not pulled any since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

yngrshr said:


> SBGA211 Snowflake on a Veblenist "Bleu" strap.
> 
> The strap itself is actually a medium shade of blue. What Veblenist does, though, is have it set up with a layer of hard white wax on top. The wax will wear slowly and create a blue and white patina effect. It creates a really cool visual experience and really does match the Snowflake dial. The blue stitching itself nearly matches the seconds hand.
> 
> View attachment 15661782
> 
> 
> View attachment 15661783


So, this?








Bleu Watch Strap - Custom Handcrafted Leather Band - VEBLENIST — VEBLENIST


Available in any lug width, curved end, padded, extra short and long straps. Complimentary quick-release springbars. Free U.S. shipping and returns. Two-Piece, Corner, Rugged, Cowhide, Blue, Waxed Smooth, Matte.




www.veblenist.com


----------



## yngrshr

JLittle said:


> So, this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu Watch Strap - Custom Handcrafted Leather Band - VEBLENIST — VEBLENIST
> 
> 
> Available in any lug width, curved end, padded, extra short and long straps. Complimentary quick-release springbars. Free U.S. shipping and returns. Two-Piece, Corner, Rugged, Cowhide, Blue, Waxed Smooth, Matte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.veblenist.com


Yep! That would be the one.


----------



## claudioange

busch12 said:


> Does the bracelet just need broken in? My pelagos bracelet pulled my hair like crazy for the first 2-3 weeks and after that it's not pulled any since.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that the wrist needs broken in... I bet you run out of hair!


----------



## carlhaluss

A splash of color on a cold, dark, rainy day. SBGW231.


----------



## Cincy2

This watch would not have the warmth and wearability it has with leather if it came with a matching gold bracelet.


----------



## sleepyastronaut

Custom stingray arrived today


----------



## ricky_87

Delugs Chromexcel Strap

FYI this is a standard length strap that works perfectly on my 7" wrist. No need to buy the strange lengths from Grand Seiko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHH

Great thread!! I love swapping straps depending on the situation and shoes I'm wearing. The snowflake's pristine white dial makes it so, so versatile on straps. Here's my collection of straps:


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGW231 on dark brown Epsom from LettersLeather


----------



## carlhaluss

I must confess: Even though I have 5 bespoke leather straps, all beautiful, for my SBGW231, my favorite is still the OEM matt finish black alligator leather. I think because it is so simple, no contrast stitching, and gives the best contrast to the beautiful cream dial.


----------



## John Price

navjing0614 said:


> GS Sunday with the Barton leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a GREAT combo! Perfect!


----------



## cody.rioux

MHH said:


> Great thread!! I love swapping straps depending on the situation and shoes I'm wearing. The snowflake's pristine white dial makes it so, so versatile on straps. Here's my collection of straps:
> 
> View attachment 15671836


I couldn't agree more, I love my snowflake for this and would rather swap straps than swap watches to change the look up.


----------



## matthew P




----------



## SpringDriven

Thought I would share my SBGV243 on a Crown & Buckle strap.


----------



## smilton

just received this awesome navy strap from Cbailleather off Etsy. Love it on my SBGC203.


----------



## swish77

Really love how all the sexy angles of the SBGH273 case are shown off more on a leather strap and NATO. And that stunning dial .....


----------



## jeeeeefff

GS SBGJ001 Hi Beat GMT on barenia leather strap


----------



## Delugs




----------



## jeeeeefff

Oh nice one!


----------



## MHH

Gotta love when the light hits just right ❄


----------



## chas58

I was struggling to bond with this snowflake, but then the texture of this warm brown cork strap combined with the swept snow texture of the dial made me fall in love with the watch all over again.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## Pongster

GS was designed for the strap, i understand.


----------



## Shogun007

New strap for my precious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Shogun007 said:


> View attachment 15692415


🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## John Price

Shogun007 said:


> View attachment 15692415
> 
> View attachment 15692416
> 
> View attachment 15692417
> 
> New strap for my precious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a gorgeous combo! Perfect!


----------



## DrGoode




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX117 on Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber. Also bought the black and the orange "Chocolate Bar" straps.


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## brash47

Heljestrand said:


> SBGX117 on Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber. Also bought the black and the orange "Chocolate Bar" straps.
> View attachment 15693727


Looks great

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## stateman

I love this watch...just stare at it really close up like an idiot sometimes...family finds it hilarious


----------



## silentmask

My new leather strap came in today!


----------



## brodo




----------



## BGBC

stateman said:


> I love this watch...just stare at it really close up like an idiot sometimes...family finds it hilarious


You've come to the right place


----------



## SpringDriven

Out snowshoeing, red strap for Valentine's day.


----------



## Gazdaki

stateman said:


> I love this watch...just stare at it really close up like an idiot sometimes...family finds it hilarious


I know the feeling 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky_87

What you guys think? It's on a original Grand Seiko brown strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labcoatguy

Brown alligator from Real Leather Creations on Amazon.


----------



## jcombs1

Bas & Lokes - Lachlan


----------



## fkristan

Skyflake with bright blue croco























With Green Bamboo Croco....


----------



## tacit

fkristan said:


> Skyflake with bright blue croco
> View attachment 15740909
> View attachment 15740908
> View attachment 15740910
> 
> 
> With Green Bamboo Croco....
> View attachment 15740911


I could be color blind, but that greenish yellow strap looks great with the 407. I actually surprisingly like it more than the blue!


----------



## SL1210

swish77 said:


> Really love how all the sexy angles of the SBGH273 case are shown off more on a leather strap and NATO. And that stunning dial .....
> View attachment 15682763


just gorgeous.


----------



## SL1210

DrGoode said:


> View attachment 15693687


Absolute perfection. Class, legibility, the full enchilada. This is my aspiration to own.


----------



## jeeeeefff

Shanvik said:


> Has anyone bought Epsom series strap from Delugs for your SBGRxxx watch? I am looking forward to buy one but not sure if 2.2mm thickness holds better on 13mm thick case or a custom bespoke order like 3.2mm thick is better? Your inputs much appreciated.


Bumping this as I am in a similar situation with 14mm thick 44GS case. Thanks


----------



## Gprog




----------



## chas58

In a quest for a strap that has the natural texture of the snowflake, I made this sharkskin strap. Actually, its on a NATO version of it in the picture, with the two piece lying next to it. I'll have to make another version of it with blue stitching to complement that second hand. This titanium watch feels feather light on the sharkskin NATO. 
















Shortly after making this strap, I found this advertisement - guess I'm not the only one to have the idea...


----------



## chas58

jeeeeefff said:


> Bumping this as I am in a similar situation with 14mm thick 44GS case. Thanks


I've been making straps. One of the tricks to a nice strap is making sure there is a minimal gap from the lugs to the case. Many of the Snowflake straps have a HUGE gap there, and it looks horrible. On the other hand, if you fill in that gap, the strap won't fit on other watches. Don't know specifically with the 44GS case, but please make sure there is not a large gap between the case and the strap. And I find with larger watches, a heavier strap (and sometimes a deployment or diver buckle) help balance out the weight of the watch. With a Titanium watch, a light weight strap feels just right.


----------



## cnj8w

stateman said:


> I love this watch...just stare at it really close up like an idiot sometimes...family finds it hilarious


Looks great! May I ask what syrap that is? It looks terrific!


----------



## bibbibart

Brand new SBGK005. Just 1 day old. Straight from the authorized retailer. Hodinkee strap.


----------



## munichblue

bibbibart said:


> Brand new SBGK005. Just 1 day old. Straight from the authorized retailer. Hodinkee strap.


A match made in heaven.


----------



## stateman

cnj8w said:


> Looks great! May I ask what syrap that is? It looks terrific!


Hodinkee taupe textured calfskin
Ended up more permanently on a Veblenist matte brown alligator...


----------



## Lugan

I was messing around on Genteel Straps' website a few weeks ago, and noticed they had lots of options to configure straps, including putting yellow leather lining on a black leather strap. That made me think of my SBGN001, so I pulled the trigger and got this today. Not sure I like it better than the stock steel bracelet, but I do like it, and it's different. The quality of the strap is high, as it should be for the high price.


----------



## dj-76

On a crown & buckle black chevron


----------



## chas58

Lugan said:


> I was messing around on Genteel Straps' website a few weeks ago, and noticed they had lots of options to configure straps, including putting yellow leather lining on a black leather strap. That made me think of my SBGN001, so I pulled the trigger and got this today. Not sure I like it better than the stock steel bracelet, but I do like it, and it's different. The quality of the strap is high, as it should be for the high price.
> 
> View attachment 15754753


Very well done. I love it.

I may be a little biased. I went on a similar quest for my SBGN, did not find anything that I really liked (blue with red). Bought a black with red which was OK, but not quite there. So I took up strap making and made my own. I even stamped the back of my watch case onto the strap. ;-) Horween Cavalier Leather Panels, Ink Blue, with red leather backing. I do like straps that play with the colors in the GS dials.

*







*


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Chestnut Camille Fournet large rectangular 🐊 scale


----------



## 2edyson

Threw it in a Hirsch strap to see how I liked it. Not sure I'm enjoying it as much as on the bracelet. Any other strap suggestions?









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

2edyson said:


> Threw it in a Hirsch strap to see how I liked it. Not sure I'm enjoying it as much as on the bracelet. Any other strap suggestions?
> View attachment 15756853
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I'm thinking about this watch and immediately thought about the Hirsch Aryton strap with yellow accent.


----------



## Cedyan

SBGX319 on black crocodile strap à la SBGW231. What do you think of this combo?


----------



## rokman

Class!!!


----------



## alex_b

I finally got around to putting my SBGH037 onto a Rios strap with the GS pin buckle that just arrived from Japan. It's like a whole new watch!


----------



## trameline

alex_b said:


> I finally got around to putting my SBGH037 onto a Rios strap with the GS pin buckle that just arrived from Japan. It's like a whole new watch!
> 
> View attachment 15761443
> 
> View attachment 15761444


I have also gone over to a Rios Alligator, on my Snowflake. Interested to know where you got the pin buckle from.


----------



## alex_b

trameline said:


> I have also gone over to a Rios Alligator, on my Snowflake. Interested to know where you got the pin buckle from.
> View attachment 15761600
> View attachment 15761601


Looks good. I used Sakura Watches, there were some threads on the Casio forum that indicated they were a legit outfit so I figured I could trust them on a pin buckle! Arrived in under a week to the UK with no charges to pay.


----------



## trameline

alex_b said:


> Looks good. I used Sakura Watches, there were some threads on the Casio forum that indicated they were a legit outfit so I figured I could trust them on a pin buckle! Arrived in under a week to the UK with no charges to pay.


Good prices for a GS buckle , but I require a 20 mm buckle , the largest they do as far as I can see is 16 mm


----------



## alex_b

I bought a 16mm buckle and then a 20/16 Rios strap. The edges of the buckle rub on the strap edge a little when I do the strap up to its smallest holes but I figure that’ll get better in time. I don’t know if GS do a 20mm buckle.


----------



## soufiane

jcombs1 said:


> Bas & Lokes - Lachlan
> 
> View attachment 15740673


I like this one very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

alex_b said:


> I bought a 16mm buckle and then a 20/16 Rios strap. The edges of the buckle rub on the strap edge a little when I do the strap up to its smallest holes but I figure that'll get better in time. I don't know if GS do a 20mm buckle.


The Rios strap on my GS above is 22mm x 20 mm , I squeezed it in the lugs no problem. My preferred straps are ones that do not taper.
Thats why I took the bracelet off , I didn't like that it tapered to 18 .
Im now on a search for a non tapering Croc or Alligator strap in 22mm or 20 mm .


----------



## mattmartin

This looks so good. Which model Rios is this?



alex_b said:


> I finally got around to putting my SBGH037 onto a Rios strap with the GS pin buckle that just arrived from Japan. It's like a whole new watch!
> 
> View attachment 15761443
> 
> View attachment 15761444


----------



## alex_b

mattmartin said:


> This looks so good. Which model Rios is this?


Thanks. It's the Louisiana alligator embossed leather 20mm with 16mm buckle.


----------



## Sergeant Major

Peter Gani of Gunny Straps made this for me.


----------



## Brey17

Trying out the new watch on strap. Aaron Bespoke polished ostrich leg. This is giving me the warm fuzzies.


----------



## trameline

Brey17 said:


> Trying out the new watch on strap. Aaron Bespoke polished ostrich leg. This is giving me the warm fuzzies.
> 
> View attachment 15763828
> 
> View attachment 15763830


 That looks stunning,


----------



## yk101

Just arrived today. Pretty happy with the strap.


----------



## rokman

yk101 said:


> Just arrived today. Pretty happy with the strap.


Nice strap is that a mugatoo or smthg else custom made?
thanks


----------



## trameline

I checked out the Mugatoo web site , the curved ends straps are very expensive $395 for the Alligator ones, they do look excellent though, as the one in yk101 post proves .


----------



## rokman

even the calf leather ones are way too expensive, omega oem expensive i would say...

they look great though


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Sergio25

GNL1977 said:


> SBGA401 on Hirch leather strap


Are the hands real gold or just gold plated ?


----------



## munichblue

Sergio25 said:


> Are the hands real gold or just gold plated ?


The GMT hand on my SBGJ235 has the same colour, asked Grand Seiko and received the answer it's just plated and coloured.

If there's precious metal on a GS you will see a star on the dial.


----------



## yk101

trameline said:


> I checked out the Mugatoo web site , the curved ends straps are very expensive $395 for the Alligator ones, they do look excellent though, as the one in yk101 post proves .


Yep, it is.


----------



## Sergio25

munichblue said:


> The GMT hand on my SBGJ235 has the same colour, asked Grand Seiko and received the answer it's just plated and coloured.
> 
> If there's precious metal on a GS you will see a star on the dial.


do you mean the gmt hand ? well the hands and the indicies are gold looking where as on the sbgj235 its clearly not gold


----------



## deepsea03

Victory!


----------



## JJPark

Brey17 said:


> Trying out the new watch on strap. Aaron Bespoke polished ostrich leg. This is giving me the warm fuzzies.
> 
> View attachment 15763828
> 
> View attachment 15763830


The grey goes really well with the white contrast imo! First time seeing the birch on a strap. Nice one ?


----------



## Haf




----------



## trameline

Mines gone back on the Bracelet


----------



## trameline

Haf said:


> View attachment 15784935


That looks stunning on the Lizard


----------



## Brey17

Try something a little different. Not sure if the textures compete too much.


----------



## Lugan

Brey17 said:


> Try something a little different. Not sure if the textures compete too much.
> 
> View attachment 15785704


I actually think that works well!


----------



## rokman

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

SBGX319 on made in japan black cordovan strap!


----------



## Davidtan

i love leather strap


----------



## dnslater

Received some 19mm straps so trying it off the bracelet. Dresses it down just a bit.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That looks nice, @dnslater. Just enough texture to give it some character. Who makes the strap?


----------



## dnslater

Crown and Buckle chevron. They make it in 19 luckily. 


Sir-Guy said:


> That looks nice, @dnslater. Just enough texture to give it some character. Who makes the strap?


----------



## Sir-Guy

dnslater said:


> Crown and Buckle chevron. They make it in 19 luckily.


I was hoping that's what it was. It looked like it and I've been considering getting one. Thanks very much!


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidevo

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a very strong look, but I dig it!!


----------



## shokuninhopia

deepsea03 said:


> Victory!


Lovely combination! Where's the strap from?


----------



## Barbababa

Brey17 said:


> Try something a little different. Not sure if the textures compete too much.
> 
> View attachment 15785704


You shoul try Hirsch Birch with that dial ...


----------



## 41Mets

davidevo said:


> This is a very strong look, but I dig it!!


When I get a strap made I only want to do so if it's a strong look. Why do it otherwise?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## fkristan




----------



## deepsea03

shokuninhopia said:


> Lovely combination! Where's the strap from?


Thank you, the strap is from Diaboliq Straps


----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

SBGX115 on nato.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## dj-76

On House of straps leather


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## rkb

My SBGV005


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Lugan

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 15840669
> View attachment 15840672
> View attachment 15840675


That strap looks very good on that watch!


----------



## dsquared24

Does anyone know if GS offers 20mm OEM straps? I'm aware of the 19mm offerings for something like the SBGW231 but what about for their 20mm lug width watches? I can't seem to find a resource or site that sells any. TIA


----------



## trameline




----------



## Dufresne

dsquared24 said:


> Does anyone know if GS offers 20mm OEM straps? I'm aware of the 19mm offerings for something like the SBGW231 but what about for their 20mm lug width watches? I can't seem to find a resource or site that sells any. TIA


The OEM straps I've had were nothing to write
home about. Why not get an OEM deployant or tang buckle and the buy the perfect 20mm strap with virtually endless options?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Dufresne said:


> The OEM straps I've had were nothing to write
> home about. Why not get an OEM deployant or tang buckle and the buy the perfect 20mm strap with virtually endless options?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that's absolutely an option and a better one for sure. I was just curious and wanted to see what GS offered in-house. Where did you get your OEM straps? From an AD/Boutique?


----------



## Dufresne

dsquared24 said:


> Yes that's absolutely an option and a better one for sure. I was just curious and wanted to see what GS offered in-house. Where did you get your OEM straps? From an AD/Boutique?


I got them from Seiya back in the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Dufresne said:


> I got them from Seiya back in the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I've only seen 19mm at Seiya and maybe I've missed it if he's posted 20mm's in the past.


----------



## Dufresne

dsquared24 said:


> Gotcha. I've only seen 19mm at Seiya and maybe I've missed it if he's posted 20mm's in the past.


I only bought 19mm from him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101

dsquared24 said:


> Gotcha. I've only seen 19mm at Seiya and maybe I've missed it if he's posted 20mm's in the past.


Unless you are looking at diving watch, you will find that most straps will tend to taper down from the lugs. For a typical "elegant" strap this taper is about 2 mm. In other words, a 20 mm strap would taper to 18 mm at the buckle.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## 2edyson

Love the colors









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Lugan

Received this SBGX343 15 minutes ago, and already put a strap on it (Bas & Lokes "Tate"). I liked the SBGX341 so much that I got this one too. The white-dialed fraternal twin will stay on the bracelet, while this one might stay on a strap as a true GADA that can't be touched by any mechanical watch I can think of for worry-free usage to actually go anywhere and do anything. Wrist is 7.0" around and 56mm wide (flat):


----------



## trameline

Snowflake on Rios


----------



## piktor

Barbababa said:


> You shoul try Hirsch Birch with that dial ...
> View attachment 15808835
> 
> View attachment 15808838


Stunning strap! I should check it out.


----------



## Astro68

SBGA001 w/Hiroshige Strap (Karachi-Iro)




__
Astro68


__
May 5, 2021












  








SBGA001 w/Hiroshige Strap (Karachi-Iro) buckle end




__
Astro68


__
May 5, 2021












  








SBGA001 w/Hiroshige Strap (Karachi-Iro) hole end




__
Astro68


__
May 5, 2021












  








SBGA001 w/Hiroshige Strap (Karachi-Iro) on wrist




__
Astro68


__
May 5, 2021












  








SBGA001 w/Hiroshige Strap (Karachi-Iro) on wrist 6 o'clock




__
Astro68


__
May 5, 2021












  








SBGA001 w/Hiroshige Strap (Karachi-Iro) on wrist 12 o'clock




__
Astro68


__
May 5, 2021


----------



## 2edyson

Hirsch Grand Duke

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

SBGX295 on my freshly self made strap:


----------



## iwasajetplane

Imagestreet said:


> SBGN007
> View attachment 15855938
> 
> View attachment 15855939


Firstly, love this watch - I'm saving up for a Grand Seiko GMT (the SBGM221); I think they're super cool looking. Also, mind if I ask where you got this strap? I'm a sucker for dark brown padded leather straps like that.


----------



## 2edyson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shintomagic

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 15831019


What deployment buckle is that?


----------



## keerola

www.delugs.com Izmir blue Epsom slim strap.


----------



## brash47

Ok getting this one next....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclemanic

For those who are using thinly padded straps (around 2-3mm thick - like @keerola's Delugs two posts above), does it ever get a little top heavy?


----------



## Yoloki

shintomagic said:


> What deployment buckle is that?


I am not sure, the strap maker, Trinh Le Mai, furnished it with the strap. It looks good and is nice quality.


----------



## BA11

Very impressed with #oystercamau.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Dixan

Loving the new SBGE255 on shell cordovan:


----------



## navjing0614

Blizzard. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

"It was raining last night, the kind of rain you wished would wash the filth from the streets. Then she walked in, with legs that went all the way to Heaven or down to Hell depending on your point of view, and it reminded me of the two slugs I have in my gut. One from the shot of bourbon and the other was a .38 from the last time I tried to help her out of jam."


----------



## Rodol




----------



## Tony Abbate




----------



## F1_watches

Sacrilege above!


----------



## F1_watches

Repost


----------



## iimm

SBGN003 on orange rubber. Summer mood on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## roadcykler




----------



## Engi

My new arrived SBGW231


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Sir-Guy

NardinNut said:


>


That looks nice. Seems you could match straps to a few colors on that watch.

By the way, you might have given a few members an aneurysm with that bezel being ever so slightly off.


----------



## NardinNut

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks nice. Seems you could match straps to a few colors on that watch.
> 
> By the way, you might have given a few members an aneurysm with that bezel being ever so slightly off.


My one complaint on this GMT is how easy the bezel moves. Annoys me too


----------



## cyclemanic

SBGX063 on a Vario distressed leather strap in Pewter Grey.

Unfortunately, the lug holes are positioned too close to the case for this strap; had to put clear tape on the strap to prevent further chafing.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Engi

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 15891358


It' sooo familiar ...


----------



## Cedyan

Engi said:


> It' sooo familiar ...


Indeed, mine is the SBGX319: quartz with a sunburst dial, the doomed cristal is also differently shaped but those two are very similar. I love the SBGW231, maybe my favourite design overall in the GS line up.


----------



## Engi

Cedyan said:


> Indeed, mine is the SBGX319: quartz with a sunburst dial, the doomed cristal is also differently shaped but those two are very similar. I love the SBGW231, maybe my favourite design overall in the GS line up.


Yes, they are really similar, both of them are great GS ..


----------



## TuckandRoll




----------



## neonate




----------



## munichblue




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Cedyan

SBGX319 on Shinki Hikaku cordovan home made strap by me.


----------



## fkristan




----------



## digivandig

SBGV009









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## fkristan




----------



## Tpp3975

deepsea03 said:


> "It was raining last night, the kind of rain you wished would wash the filth from the streets. Then she walked in, with legs that went all the way to Heaven or down to Hell depending on your point of view, and it reminded me of the two slugs I have in my gut. One from the shot of bourbon and the other was a .38 from the last time I tried to help her out of jam."


What model GS is this?


----------



## munichblue

Tpp3975 said:


> What model GS is this?


Looks like a SBGX341.


----------



## Tpp3975

munichblue said:


> Looks like a SBGX341.


Thanks. I need this piece in my life.


----------



## deepsea03

Tpp3975 said:


> What model GS is this?





munichblue said:


> Looks like a SBGX341.





Tpp3975 said:


> Thanks. I need this piece in my life.


Thanks for the assist
Yep the SBGX341 is Awe-some!


----------



## Sir-Guy

deepsea03 said:


> "It was raining last night, the kind of rain you wished would wash the filth from the streets. Then she walked in, with legs that went all the way to Heaven or down to Hell depending on your point of view, and it reminded me of the two slugs I have in my gut. One from the shot of bourbon and the other was a .38 from the last time I tried to help her out of jam."


I love the quote as much as the photo.  Grand Seiko and film noir? Who knew?


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Admittedly I haven't been a huge fan of spring drive models on straps until a customer walked in yesterday with this Crown and Buckle chevron. Yes, I more than get it now and was shocked how much I liked it.


----------



## One-Seventy

Sir-Guy said:


> I love the quote as much as the photo.  Grand Seiko and film noir? Who knew?


I'd love to know which film that was from - it's all vaguely familiar from here and there but I can't piece it together!


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## big man

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 15918269


That's the SBGX295, right?


----------



## Cedyan

big man said:


> That's the SBGX295, right?


Yes sire!


----------



## Haf

Back on strap


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341 on D22 canvas


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Tpp3975

Anyone wearing an sbge255 on brown leather? Would love to see a pic.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## jswede




----------



## munichblue

Mark355 said:


>


This is a beautiful strap which fits perfectly!


----------



## Sherrf




----------



## Sherrf




----------



## trameline

Snowflake on custom made blue Horween leather


----------



## Cedyan

SBGV245 on navy blue Shinki Hikaku cordoban:


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## koolpep

Choices&#8230;..


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## hellomisterjedi

Watchowski said:


> Inspired by OPs CF strap. Navy blue alligator with red croc looking from CF for the SBGW.


Which reference is this?


----------



## gaizka

Basic nylon for now...hunting for decent crocodile or other high quality animal skin dress strap.


----------



## Cedyan

SBGX055 on handmade Shinki Hikaku natural cordovan.


----------



## Watchowski

hellomisterjedi said:


> Which reference is this?


SBGW253


----------



## david3558

koolpep said:


> Choices&#8230;..


Wow, can you please share which brand of straps they are?

Is the lug to lug on that piece 19mm? I'm looking for something to go with my SBGA415


----------



## koolpep

david3558 said:


> Wow, can you please share which brand of straps they are?
> 
> Is the lug to lug on that piece 19mm? I'm looking for something to go with my SBGA415


Hi!

These straps in the pic are all from delugs.com - great quality for the money.

And they do come in 19mm variants though this watch above, the SGBE205 is 41mm and has 20mm lug width.

I am sure you find plenty of cool options at delugs. You can also check out monstraps.com for some great and slightly cheaper straps.

Cheers!


----------



## Cedyan

My last creations: which one do you think fit better my SBGX319?
Black cordovan with beige stitches?
















or coffee brown cordovan with taupe stitches?


----------



## big man

Cedyan said:


> My last creations: which one do you think fit better my SBGX319?
> Black cordovan with beige stitches?
> View attachment 15950212
> View attachment 15950218
> 
> 
> or coffee brown cordovan with taupe stitches?
> View attachment 15950220
> View attachment 15950221


I think I like the black better


----------



## neonate




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## brash47

My brand new GMT!!

And now on a Barton Hybrid Cordura/Silicon. Extra comfort and makes the watch feel like it's not there. I think the color is a pretty good match.






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## covfefewithsugar

Cheating a bit... it's the standard strap.







.


----------



## gaizka




----------



## brash47

Following the lead of another poster here. I ordered the rubber strap for the SBGV247 Limited Sports watch to put on my new SBGE255.

Seiya Japan, delivered from start of order. 4 days. It looks GREAT!!!

Summer comfort now.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Yeeee! Brand new bracelet from GS Jersey Service Center!!























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DCY

keerola said:


> Finally got the Barton canvas! I like the color, and the dress down effect!
> 
> View attachment 15407423


Looks really cool, I will get one for sure!


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## trameline




----------



## Brey17




----------



## Eric_M

Just got this Barton leather for my SBGN003. The quality is OK, but it seems like a good value for the low price. I wouldn't call it a luxury product, but it gets the job done. Options are limited in the 19mm size unless you get something custom made. My favorite strap is a padded Fluco shell cordovan with white stitching, but they don't make one in black/19mm.


----------



## brash47

If you look at Seiya Japan, they have 3 19mm genuine Grand Seiko leather straps you could look at, but they ain't cheap lol. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fkristan




----------



## Julian Yeo

The Sla043 is made in the GS studio Shizukushi so I thought it fitting to be fitted with a GS strap. Do Sla Seikos count?


----------



## JimmyBoots

Picked up a strap from delugs and it looks pretty good to me.










Here is a OEM GS nylon strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lainforce

SBGE213 on a Fluco Hunter tobacco leather strap.


----------



## big man

That might be the second GMT I've ever seen that I actually like


----------



## RegularStormy

On green cordovan


----------



## superultramega

fkristan said:


> View attachment 15995304
> 
> 
> View attachment 15995318


Are you using curved spring bars? Will straights clear the case? Thanks for posting I can't decide to go with a dark or light strap&#8230;


----------



## Slayer45073

SBGN013 on a blushark coke strap


----------



## Excid

Mugatoo Black Alligator Strap on Snowflake.


----------



## J__D

Excid said:


> View attachment 16046455
> 
> 
> Mugatoo Black Alligator Strap on Snowflake.


Integrated strap works nicely to make it less dressy


----------



## gmads




----------



## fkristan




----------



## Gazdaki

For summer&#8230; perlon










And rubber










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep




----------



## gmads

I see your orange, and raise you more orange&#8230;


----------



## trameline




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## boyin




----------



## matthew P

Always










Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## koolpep

Hirsch Burgundy


----------



## cnj8w

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 16063257
> View attachment 16063258
> View attachment 16063262


That's a wonderful strap! Is it one that you made?

C


----------



## Haf




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverend123!

This Barton strap is temporary until my Artem sailcloth strap arrives. Having said that the Barton is super comfortable.


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Ensoul

Stumbled on this thread while bumming around looking for strap options for my sbga001. These beauties sure do look sexy when strapped. I am in a bit of conundrum since I am not sure the regular 20mm straps with straight lugs will look ok on my watch due to the largish gap between case and lugs. Appreciate any advice from those with experience.
(apologies if the question has already been addressed previously)


----------



## Reverend123!

I think mine has found a home on this Gunny bund.


----------



## LoProfile

Reverend123! said:


> This Barton strap is temporary until my Artem sailcloth strap arrives. Having said that the Barton is super comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 16074024


That'll look great on the Artem 👍🏾


----------



## LoProfile

Ensoul said:


> Stumbled on this thread while bumming around looking for strap options for my sbga001. These beauties sure do look sexy when strapped. I am in a bit of conundrum since I am not sure the regular 20mm straps with straight lugs will look ok on my watch due to the largish gap between case and lugs. Appreciate any advice from those with experience.
> (apologies if the question has already been addressed previously)


I don't see any issues with the gap between lugs and case on your watch. Go for it. There are many great looking examples in this thread with similar case as sbga001.


----------



## Ensoul

LoProfile said:


> I don't see any issues with the gap between lugs and case on your watch. Go for it. There are many great looking examples in this thread with similar case as sbga001.


Please see the gap between the case and the pin holes. Maybe its just in my head, but I cant shake off the feeling that these lugs would look oaf'ish on a straight strap. 
In the second picture i also tried to align a strap to those pins.
Somebody please tell me I am imagining this sh*t up!


----------



## trameline




----------



## ChronoTraveler

WB on blue navy and taupe:


----------



## matthew P

Modified bonetto.

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## Ensoul

Ensoul said:


> Please see the gap between the case and the pin holes. Maybe its just in my head, but I cant shake off the feeling that these lugs would look oaf'ish on a straight strap.
> In the second picture i also tried to align a strap to those pins.
> Somebody please tell me I am imagining this sh*t up!
> View attachment 16082587
> 
> View attachment 16082588


Took the plunge. It doesn't look too oaf'ish, does it? Maybe it was just in my head&#8230;,


----------



## Ensoul

F1_watches said:


> Sacrilege above!


Ummm&#8230;.no..


----------



## Ensoul

dsquared24 said:


> Does anyone know if GS offers 20mm OEM straps? I'm aware of the 19mm offerings for something like the SBGW231 but what about for their 20mm lug width watches? I can't seem to find a resource or site that sells any. TIA


Yes, they do. I just strapped mine Sbga001


----------



## LoProfile

Ensoul said:


> Took the plunge. It doesn't look too oaf'ish, does it? Maybe it was just in my head&#8230;,
> View attachment 16084692


That looks quite nice! Good strap choice


----------



## aero1977

my SBGX095&#8230; brown croco


----------



## Brad935

There's a lot of sharp combos in this thread


----------



## websturr

Blue Watch Monday









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Cedyan

Shinki Hikaku cordovan:


----------



## trameline




----------



## websturr

Mount Iwate Friday









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGJ203 Mt Iwate on WatchGecko Kudu Leather. Always thought a 44GS would look better on the bracelet, but pleasantly surprised at how good this looks on leather!


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX293. Doesn't really work on a strap for me though - much prefer it on the bracelet.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## IAmNigelTufnel

Vintage 4520-7010 on Hirsch Louisiana


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## pureb

Any rubber strap recommedations for the GMT Springdrives? (SBGE25x)
I like to look of Rubber B and Everest, but I don't think they will fit snug


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## rokman

On Graf Cordovan









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## SuperDadHK

SBGP015 on orange tropic strap


----------



## RegularStormy

I think this looks great dressed down


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## trameline

On Rios Blue Alligator


----------



## aero1977




----------



## aero1977




----------



## Chronohound

trameline said:


> View attachment 16063028


Love the texture of that strap. What brand?


----------



## sdiver68

websturr said:


> Blue Watch Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


What strap? Looks great!


----------



## tikander




----------



## Ensoul

Pardon the duplicity since i also posted it on another thread.

Background- I have a sbga001 which has a rather large gap between case and lug ends, which makes me very conscious whenever I try to strap it on.


Anyway, tried this curved plain black strap today. The problem is that the curve ends hug the case nicely when not wearing the watch. But when i wear it, the strap pivots outward on the spring bars and leaves some gap. Is it normal or should i chuck the strap?

Appreciate opinion or advice.









*Dr*


----------



## trippinjimmy

swish77 said:


> Really love how all the sexy angles of the SBGH273 case are shown off more on a leather strap and NATO. And that stunning dial .....
> View attachment 15682763



What Nato is this? I love that look!


----------



## silentmask

The brown color strap looks pretty good if I say so myself.


----------



## Chronohound




----------



## tikander




----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007


----------



## iwasajetplane

Imagestreet said:


> SBGN007
> View attachment 16219200


I love this strap/watch combo! May I ask where you got the strap?


----------



## Imagestreet

iwasajetplane said:


> I love this strap/watch combo! May I ask where you got the strap?


Sure, it's a WatchGecko 'Vintage Highley' in Kudu Leather. My favourite strap. The same strap also looks really good on 44GS GS cases, and the Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## up1911fan

I couldn't figure out a way to search the thread. Without going through 92 pages, does anyone have any pics of the SBGJ201 Mt. Iwate GMT on a strap?


----------



## iwasajetplane

Imagestreet said:


> Sure, it's a WatchGecko 'Vintage Highley' in Kudu Leather. My favourite strap. The same strap also looks really good on 44GS GS cases, and the Omega Speedmaster.
> View attachment 16220900


Awesome - thanks!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## smilton

Put the SBGC203 on a Phenomnato HD Bond strap. Looks better than I thought it would.


----------



## atcq

SBGX259 on Veblenist Shell Cordovan


----------



## gaizka




----------



## Rozebol

trameline said:


> On Rios Blue Alligator
> View attachment 16142925
> View attachment 16142926
> View attachment 16142927


Wow! This looks fantastic! Any chancy you can post a Photo from the top of the watch (e.g looking down at it)? I’ve been starting to tire of my Snowflake… A strap like this could be a game changer. Great choice on this one!


----------



## trameline

Rozebol said:


> Wow! This looks fantastic! Any chancy you can post a Photo from the top of the watch (e.g looking down at it)? I’ve been starting to tire of my Snowflake… A strap like this could be a game changer. Great choice on this one!


Hi
I didn’t like the white stitching on the strap , so I blued the stitching in


----------



## keerola

I like it! Just some random Ebay MN.


----------



## trameline




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## longtimelurker




----------



## deepsea03

On Simplea leather


----------



## One-Seventy

The Cordura/Lorica strap on the SBGV243 is a lovely thing but despite the use of inexpensive synthetic materials, is _very _expensive to replace. To help lengthen its life, I use a similar Cordura strap, lined underneath with ordinary leather in the winter (the Lorica lining on the GS strap is better for summer). I bought a GS pin buckle from a shop in Japan and it fits perfick. Very comfortable and even the stitching colour matches. This is now my daily driver and it's already picked up plenty of nicks and scratches!


----------



## gmads

On a Fluco Nautilus:


----------



## brash47

Mine on bracelet atm....not a huge fan on the leather/Cordura strap it comes with.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

Went a bit crazy with the Delugs Black Friday sale and bought three straps for my SBGM241 and another three for my Nomoses. Somehow I didn't realize at the time that all three I bought for the GS were very similar in color, but there are all very different materials, so I think it still made sense. Bad lighting does not do the Toge's dial justice.


----------



## One-Seventy

brash47 said:


> Mine on bracelet atm....not a huge fan on the leather/Cordura strap it comes with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


If you found it uncomfortable especially at first, like I did, try swapping the whole strap assembly round. Fits my wrist much better that way, you never know it might be better for you.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## brash47

One-Seventy said:


> If you found it uncomfortable especially at first, like I did, try swapping the whole strap assembly round. Fits my wrist much better that way, you never know it might be better for you.


It came down to how skinny the strap was on the bottom of the wrist, coupled with the thickness of that skinny strap. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Snowflake on Custom made Lizard


----------



## mattnt




----------



## brash47

I like a diver on leather. Looks good. I wear my BB58 on Tudor leather from time to time, it's a nice look.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki

Thought I would try green Croc to pick up the seconds hand. Strap made by Nguyen Thi Thuy. She does nice custom work.


----------



## tikander




----------



## ts298

SBGH273 on black ABP calf strap, with main Seiko line deployant. 

I have a dark brown Delugs gator strap on the way, which I think will be the long term choice.


----------



## sopapillas

One-Seventy said:


> The Cordura/Lorica strap on the SBGV243 is a lovely thing but despite the use of inexpensive synthetic materials, is _very _expensive to replace. To help lengthen its life, I use a similar Cordura strap, lined underneath with ordinary leather in the winter (the Lorica lining on the GS strap is better for summer). I bought a GS pin buckle from a shop in Japan and it fits perfick. Very comfortable and even the stitching colour matches. This is now my daily driver and it's already picked up plenty of nicks and scratches!
> 
> View attachment 16266664


Looks lovely! Do you know if there are any autos/spring drives in that case shape? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikander




----------



## LoProfile




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## sanyuan

Thunder Dump said:


> View attachment 16315671


That is an amazing watch; very unusual to have GS dial with arabic numbers. What is the model of the watch? The gaiter strap matches the watch perfectly! Well done.


----------



## trameline




----------



## j.p.g




----------



## j.p.g

Anyone tried curved end straps? Know of any other strap brands that make these?




__





Shop — Mugatoo Paris







www.mugatoo.com


----------



## Thunder Dump

sanyuan said:


> That is an amazing watch; very unusual to have GS dial with arabic numbers. What is the model of the watch? The gaiter strap matches the watch perfectly! Well done.


SBGH213, and that's the OEM GS strap that comes with it. There is also one with gold accents (SBGH263) that comes on a black OEM GS strap:


----------



## kezown

8 years old, still operating at +/- 1 second a day 🤯


----------



## ts298




----------



## Loevhagen

Images of the deployment clasp as well? @ts298 Is the strap tapering from 21mm down to 16mm?


----------



## ts298

Loevhagen said:


> Images of the deployment clasp as well? @ts298 Is the strap tapering from 21mm down to 16mm?











It’s a matte dark brown alligator Delugs strap tapering from 21 mm to 16 mm. The strap is very soft and a great deal for the money… it’s less than half the price of Camille Fournet. The deployant is OK… not too pleased with it mechanically as it’s hard to release one half when taking the watch off. I’ll upgrade to a more substantial strap in a few months and get the GS deployant, I think. I’m definitely going to stick to a strap for this watch.


----------



## Loevhagen

Thanks so much for the with reply @ts298. I have a 21 tapering down to 20mm and I want a 18mm or 16mm end taper. Will check out Delugs strap again. Also, I love the "butterfly clasp" as it seems more dressy/classy than other options, and that suits a GS perfectly.


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## gaizka

Grand Seiko sbgx335 on Seiko Prospex LX Rubber


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Love trying different straps on this


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Technically not a strap, but it's not the OEM bracelet either


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## poofoot

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Love trying different straps on this
> 
> View attachment 16328797
> 
> View attachment 16328796
> 
> View attachment 16328798
> 
> View attachment 16328794
> 
> View attachment 16328795


Wow I didn’t realize how versatile this watch is with strap colors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

poofoot said:


> Wow I didn’t realize how versatile this watch is with strap colors
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems to work well on most straps I try. So far I think my favorite is the green crocodile, but I've got a dozen more exotic leathers being made for it too.


----------



## poofoot

TheSeikoGuy said:


> It seems to work well on most straps I try. So far I think my favorite is the green crocodile, but I've got a dozen more exotic leathers being made for it too.
> View attachment 16332484


Nice! The green looks sharp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## trameline




----------



## sanyuan

Wearing my new SLGA007 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikander

Happy casual Friday all


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## dnslater




----------



## journeyforce

SBGR287 on Uncle Seiko 2 piece leather velcro strap. The strap is really a 20mm but it fits fine on this 19mm lugged watch


----------



## dakotajames

here is one: Col


----------



## dakotajames

dnslater said:


>


These all look very cool. I have seen those straps and alwaysw ondered how they look


----------



## neonate




----------



## 2edyson

Did a custom ManCave Leather strap


























Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## ronenash

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Technically not a strap, but it's not the OEM bracelet either
> 
> View attachment 16331391
> 
> View attachment 16331392


Love the Forestner bracelets. Great match!


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGN005 on a 19mm bespoke alligator strap made a couple of years ago for my "Skyflake", but hey - it fits the GMT here to.


----------



## smalleq




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66

and this one...










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Tairese7

samson66 said:


> and this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


I like this strap! Is it black or brown?


----------



## samson66

Tairese7 said:


> I like this strap! Is it black or brown?


Thanks! It's the same strap in both photos above and is a Barton's alligator grain leather strap. Black. Very affordable too.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I put my SBGN005 GMT on a grey perlon strap from Crown and Buckle. The 20mmsize fit the 19mm lugs perfectly with no squeezing necessary.


----------



## trameline




----------



## samson66

trameline said:


> View attachment 16406233


Classy. What strap is this?

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFra22

samson66 said:


> Classy. What strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


Second the motion for strap reveal .


----------



## trameline

samson66 said:


> Classy. What strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk





MattFra22 said:


> Second the motion for strap reveal .


Rios Alligator 






RIOS1931 Imperial Blue Alligator Skin Watch Strap : 18mm, 19mm, 20mm or 22mm


Rios Imperial Matt Dark Blue Alligator Skin Watch Strap - Padded - Made from Real Alligator Skin - 18mm, 19mm, 20mm or 22mm




www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk


----------



## trameline




----------



## MattFra22

trameline said:


> Rios Alligator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIOS1931 Imperial Blue Alligator Skin Watch Strap : 18mm, 19mm, 20mm or 22mm
> 
> 
> Rios Imperial Matt Dark Blue Alligator Skin Watch Strap - Padded - Made from Real Alligator Skin - 18mm, 19mm, 20mm or 22mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk


Thank you! It’s killer.


----------



## tikander

Dull black with dull gold stitching work better with the nigh black dial and nigh gold details. That plus titanium means a little less contrast against my winter 'fur'.


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

2edyson said:


> Did a custom ManCave Leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


You made that step yourself? Looks amazing!


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

Rice and Gravy said:


> I put my SBGN005 GMT on a grey perlon strap from Crown and Buckle. The 20mmsize fit the 19mm lugs perfectly with no squeezing necessary.


That’s a nice look. Need to get me one of those perlons


----------



## Rice and Gravy

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> That’s a nice look. Need to get me one of those perlons


Thanks. It's a little darker than I had hoped, but the polished surfaces offset the darkness I think.. I may go for the checker milange version as well. Or maybe crimson milange.


----------



## 2edyson

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> You made that step yourself? Looks amazing!


Ha I wish I had that skill. There is a Vendor...Man Cave Leather that made the strap for me. 


Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

2edyson said:


> Ha I wish I had that skill. There is a Vendor...Man Cave Leather that made the strap for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


Hah well it’s really nice! Might have to check them out


----------



## Loevhagen

Looking forward to see these IRL.


----------



## Buddhabelly




----------



## IAmNigelTufnel




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## neonate




----------



## rokman

Have great one everyone, spring time today here in Athens.
















Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

neonate said:


> View attachment 16432401
> 
> View attachment 16432400


Gorgeous watch. Is that the SLGA007? I've never seen the dial look so flat (which looks great).


----------



## thewatchidiot

Buddhabelly said:


> View attachment 16420165


Do you like the way the strap works on the case? I’m fearful of too much gap between strap and case. Also which do prefer and how easy is it to reattach the bracelet?


----------



## thewatchidiot

neonate said:


> View attachment 16432401
> 
> View attachment 16432400


Which do you prefer bracelet or strap? Btw, nice strap


----------



## Tpp3975

thewatchidiot said:


> Which do you prefer bracelet or strap? Btw, nice strap


I see a lot of GS on straps but I’ve rarely found that they look as good as the bracelet except for the models with an OEM strap. The sports models in particular seem to look better on bracelet to my eyes.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Tpp3975 said:


> I see a lot of GS on straps but I’ve rarely found that they look as good as the bracelet except for the models with an OEM strap. The sports models in particular seem to look better on bracelet to my eyes.


Thanks for that
Also how easy is it to replace the bracelet?


----------



## Tpp3975

thewatchidiot said:


> Thanks for that
> Also how easy is it to replace the bracelet?


Do you mean size it? Or remove it from the watch?


----------



## thewatchidiot

Tpp3975 said:


> Do you mean size it? Or remove it from the watch?


Putting it back on the watch


----------



## neonate

54B said:


> Gorgeous watch. Is that the SLGA007? I've never seen the dial look so flat (which looks great).


Yes. It is SLGA007. It is very subdued until the light hits the dial.


----------



## neonate

thewatchidiot said:


> Which do you prefer bracelet or strap? Btw, nice strap


Strap, always! Thank you. Bracelet is very comfortable though.


----------



## Tpp3975

thewatchidiot said:


> Putting it back on the watch


Dunno. I leave that to the professionals. My GS GMT has drilled lugs.


----------



## chipotlefire

My first GS:


----------



## B.Kohr

The snowflake on a strap is really sharp!


----------



## TheMeasure

thewatchidiot said:


> Which do you prefer bracelet or strap? Btw, nice strap


While I think the bracelets look nice. If you have a 44 or 62GS case, I prefer the look with a strap. It does a better job of showing off the case lines.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235


----------



## illition




----------



## poofoot

illition said:


> View attachment 16468148


This combo looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caprichin




----------



## caprichin




----------



## Tairese7

New shoes for the SD!


----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## SL1210

IAmNigelTufnel said:


> View attachment 16425092


Nice. I have the same watch with a black ostrich leather strap.


----------



## John Price

Tairese7 said:


> New shoes for the SD!
> View attachment 16471301


Nice! Whose the strap maker?


----------



## websturr

Grand Seiko Elegance Collection Limited Edition SBGK005


----------



## Tairese7

John Price said:


> Nice! Whose the strap maker?


Tunsleather on Etsy, took a while to arrive but the fit and price are great!


----------



## trameline




----------



## bjkadron

deepsea03 said:


> SBGJ235


Beautiful... but why do all the ones I really like have to be LEs? Haha


----------



## bjkadron




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## uncle6

Big fan of perlon strap, but I don’t like the Eulit buckle, and please give some nicer buckle recommendations


----------



## uncle6




----------



## BigGucciSosa

Love the orange strap!


----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jpisare




----------



## aagoat26




----------



## CPRwatch

Trying out different options


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235


----------



## matthew P

Summer strap


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## matthew P

Today











….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 on D22 canvas


----------



## sopapillas

Tairese7 said:


> Tunsleather on Etsy, took a while to arrive but the fit and price are great!


Tunsleather is one of the best shops on Etsy, I’ve probably gotten something like 15 straps from him


----------



## trameline

Snowflake on Custom made Blue Croc


----------



## Dean Learner

Very much realising I'm not a fan of bracelets

Artem sailcloth SBGX261


----------



## ieatfood

For my birthday, my wife lovingly sourced a GS blue calfskin strap for my SBGJ255. As much as I love the bracelet, I think this is an amazing combination.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## navjing0614

Old watch...new shoes...









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## hirolau

sbgx319


----------



## king_collector

pretty much the best option when it come to vintage GS


----------



## up1911fan




----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## Jc57

SBGX341


----------



## gmads

SBGJ237 on white Isofrane style rubber strap:


----------



## Snyde

IAmNigelTufnel said:


> View attachment 16425092


Looks great! Who makes this strap if I may ask?


----------



## Psudonim

GS on a delugs strap


----------



## IAmNigelTufnel

Snyde said:


> Looks great! Who makes this strap if I may ask?


It's a custom strap from Etsy. 1mm lug width increments and various lengths. Very helpful for wearing my 19mm lug width watches on my scrawny wrists! I've only bought a couple of Epsom leather straps from them so far but have been very impressed.









EDELLEATHER - Etsy UK


Shop items by EDELLEATHER located in Hanoi, Vietnam. Smooth dispatch! Has a history of dispatching on time with tracking. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher.




www.etsy.com


----------



## sopapillas

Babele strap from TunsLeather for my Snowflake


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Phil_




----------



## cybercat

It's a GS strap, 









But the GS deployant was sold out, so settled for a Seiko one instead :


----------



## king_collector

🙄🙄


----------



## ljmcorean

Sbgx263 on an abp strap


----------



## neonate




----------



## trameline




----------



## Psudonim

Sbgm221... Such an interesting dial


----------



## knickerbocker

SBGE257. Always preferred straps over bracelets. First thing I did after buying the watch was to toss it on an OEM nylon strap.


----------



## chas58

This strap paired nice with this watch. Sometimes and inexpensive strap does wonders.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## trameline




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

SBGE015!


----------



## Plucky Purcell

LosAngelesTimer said:


> View attachment 16601893


What strap is this? Looks great. I just got an SBGE255 myself and looking to mix it up some.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Plucky Purcell said:


> What strap is this? Looks great. I just got an SBGE255 myself and looking to mix it up some.











Chevron™ - Harris | Crown & Buckle


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-layer (one layer under watch), and single-pass (no excess length to fold back) nylon s




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007 9F LE on Kudu Leather Vintage Highley


----------



## Walli77jp

SBGF017


----------



## sopapillas

Himalayan alligator from TunsLeather


----------



## ArcticCoastie

Love that white band. Well done!


----------



## leo1790

king_collector said:


> View attachment 16607868


Love that


----------



## Cheverian

I've had the SBGJ237 for a couple of years and found I wasn't wearing it that often. I was preparing to sell it in fact. The bracelet is beautiful, but I felt like the overall effect was too flashy for me. I'm not sure when the idea of trying it on a strap occurred to me, but the watch feels utterly transformed. I love it.


----------



## MID

king_collector said:


> 🙄🙄
> View attachment 16607868


I'm in love.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## ArcticCoastie

Cheverian said:


> I've had the SBGJ237 for a couple of years and found I wasn't wearing it that often. I was preparing to sell it in fact. The bracelet is beautiful, but I felt like the overall effect was too flashy for me. I'm not sure when the idea of trying it on a strap occurred to me, but the watch feels utterly transformed. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 16699846


Excellent move! What strap did you go with?


----------



## sopapillas

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16700335


Is that one of those Seamaster straps? Looks great!


----------



## Tanker G1

sopapillas said:


> Is that one of those Seamaster straps? Looks great!


FKM cheapie from Ali. I have them on a couple different watches and think they're great. They're the exact same straps as those sold by other retailers for as much as $50. The only negative is the spring bar holes are tight so they require skinny fat bars and lube if you want them on Seiko divers.

9.62US $ 30% OFF|Premium Grade Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap Leather 20mm 22mm Bracelet Multi Color Watchband For Each Brand Watches Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


----------



## JoeShmoe414

Never thought about it but they look really nice on straps!


----------



## sopapillas

Tanker G1 said:


> FKM cheapie from Ali. I have them on a couple different watches and think they're great. They're the exact same straps as those sold by other retailers for as much as $50. The only negative is the spring bar holes are tight so they require skinny fat bars and lube if you want them on Seiko divers.
> 
> 9.62US $ 30% OFF|Premium Grade Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap Leather 20mm 22mm Bracelet Multi Color Watchband For Each Brand Watches Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Aha, I stuck one of the rubber/sailcloth ones on my Snowflake and it turned out surprisingly decent.


----------



## ILeicaWatches

sopapillas said:


> Aha, I stuck one of the rubber/sailcloth ones on my Snowflake and it turned out surprisingly decent.


Love the look of this combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caliguli




----------



## sopapillas

ILeicaWatches said:


> Love the look of this combo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the fit is spot on, basically perfect - unfortunately there is a bit too much of a step down from the bezel to the bracelet for my liking. I couldn’t get over that slight imperfection on an otherwise perfect watch.


----------



## ILeicaWatches

sopapillas said:


> Yes the fit is spot on, basically perfect - unfortunately there is a bit too much of a step down from the bezel to the bracelet for my liking. I couldn’t get over that slight imperfection on an otherwise perfect watch.


I hear ya : ) I have a watch with the same dilemma… I just try with all my heart not to look at it lollll but once you see it.. it’s so hard to unsee haha


----------



## trameline




----------



## sopapillas

trameline said:


> View attachment 16718145


Snowflake + navy blue is a match made in heaven. I’ve probably posted some of these here at some point so please forgive any duplicates!


----------



## Berlin23




----------



## ILeicaWatches

Berlin23 said:


> View attachment 16726539


This is beautiful!!! Still new to GS and I’m afraid to ask because I may be tempted… what ref number is this??!! Ok please don’t tell me… ok changed my mind… please do tell : )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## PotatoSmashed

SBGX067 on a strap from Delugs.


----------



## Rommelh23

Think my snowflake will stay on a strap from now on….


----------



## ILeicaWatches

Rommelh23 said:


> Think my snowflake will stay on a strap from now on….
> View attachment 16744320


Love this strap! Where did you get it?!


----------



## Rommelh23

ILeicaWatches said:


> Love this strap! Where did you get it?!


Telhus.








Premium Watch Straps


We specialize in handcrafted leather watch straps using only the best quality leather. Shop ready stock or create your own custom bespoke watch straps. We ship worldwide.




www.telhus.com


----------



## vee1rotate

Quartz GMT on Perlon


----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## Chrono Brewer

Amid heat and humidity I've grown to prefer fabric straps over leather. These Chevron single-pass straps from Crown and Buckle are perfect.


----------



## BoothHardy

PotatoSmashed said:


> SBGX067 on a strap from Delugs.
> 
> View attachment 16739724


Delugs pretty much kills it. Beautiful.


----------



## BoothHardy

Rommelh23 said:


> Think my snowflake will stay on a strap from now on….
> View attachment 16744320


Perfect pairing


----------



## BoothHardy

Chrono Brewer said:


> Amid heat and humidity I've grown to prefer fabric straps over leather. These Chevron single-pass straps from Crown and Buckle are perfect.
> 
> View attachment 16769298
> View attachment 16769297
> View attachment 16769301
> View attachment 16769300
> View attachment 16769296
> View attachment 16769299


Those are super nice- thanks for sharing


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## neonate




----------



## akshaydashrath




----------



## Classic Watch Fan

I wear my SBGE205 on straps almost exclusively. The GS bracelet is very nice but chunky. 

Was initially apprehensive about matching/contrasting colors, etc but find that the champagne dial goes well with (almost) any color.

Will post some photos later after I figure out how to use the image upload feature on a reply. 😉


----------



## quattro98

SBGX103 on David Lane strap (with GS buckle).


----------



## rickyslam

This is a pretty awesome collection! You win sir. 



Chuckyb said:


> My GS collection on Red Rock Straps.
> 
> Very pleased with the way those straps work on the watches in making them less formal.
> 
> View attachment 15401737


----------



## chas58

Put this one together this weekend, as none of my 20mm straps quite fit. A darker strap really brings out the lines of the 62GS in ways that get a little lost with the bracelet. I kinda like the clean look of it, although I might add some stitching like *trameline* has on his above.


----------



## Pete26

My GS on original strap. I love the deployment clasp as well, no need to change anything on this.


----------



## trameline




----------



## chas58

The ideal pairing. This one is such a good match, it makes me want to go out and buy the watch just to have this pairing...


----------



## I Zero I

http://imgur.com/IGsH6dr


----------



## trameline




----------



## Hale color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak999




----------



## kostak




----------



## john_marston

Hale color said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it, what’s the strap?


----------



## Hale color

john_marston said:


> I like it, what’s the strap?


Thanks - strap’s from SLA055/57. Nice soft “chocolate bar” style. Even though 20mm, was able to easily squeeze into 19mm lugs of the SBGR019. Seems to coexist just fine on lots of dive straps, but this might be the best fit.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Jonah81




----------



## Classic Watch Fan

Jonah81 said:


> View attachment 16885085













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

I think this is a fairly odd pairing of Grand Seikos to own, but quite a useful one.


----------



## kostak

Hale color said:


> Thanks - strap’s from SLA055/57. Nice soft “chocolate bar” style. Even though 20mm, was able to easily squeeze into 19mm lugs of the SBGR019. Seems to coexist just fine on lots of dive straps, but this might be the best fit.


Mate that strap works wonders! is it labelled Seiko? on Rubber and Buckle?
I have a 19mm GS that i would like to put rubber on, just want to ensure it moves freely and does not rub if i use 20mm.


----------



## Hale color

kostak said:


> Mate that strap works wonders! is it labelled Seiko? on Rubber and Buckle?
> I have a 19mm GS that i would like to put rubber on, just want to ensure it moves freely and does not rub if i use 20mm.


Both strap & (very nice) buckle say Seiko. It seems to be made of a very supple/resilient silicone and even though the lug ends have steel tube inserts, they are recessed slightly and allow for easy installation within 19mm lugs. Not sure what you mean by “rubbing”, as it is certainly a pleasantly snug fit, but I feel it’s range of motion is not adversely affected. The metal keeper on this, however, is not the best. I switched mine out in favor of 2 Uncle Seiko 20mm keepers he makes for their chocolate bar strap (he also has a nice 19mm choco bar & tire tread that I’ve tried and like too). BTW: the OEM strap for the SLA025 seems to be of the same construction, though with a waffle design, and it’s 19mm, so I may be trying one of those out soon!


----------



## trameline




----------



## alde




----------



## rokman

On graf shell cordovan









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## tanalasta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Ensoul




----------



## 54B

The Grand Seiko SBGY007 Omiwatari comes on a strap, but I'm posting a few different strap combinations here in case others are looking at the watch and want to see what works (or perhaps, in their view, what doesn't!).

The blue alligator strap is the original one that came with the watch. The others are from Molequin (bordeaux, grey and whisky).


----------



## mahtomedimn

My beauty on a Bulang and Sons "RETRO CREME PIGSKIN LEATHER WATCH STRAP".


----------



## trameline




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

SBGV005 on a Crown & Buckle Hydra two piece nylon


----------



## hirolau

SBGX319 on a cordovan strap made by my brother...


----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## TheMeasure

hirolau said:


> SBGX319 on a cordovan strap made by my brother...
> View attachment 16986065


Sharp looking strap. Love the combo.


----------



## Hakatan

White Mt. Iwate (SBGJ201)


----------



## trameline




----------



## hirolau

hirolau said:


> SBGX319 on a cordovan strap made by my brother...
> View attachment 16986065


And here it is being worn.


----------



## rokman

Blue gator from Vietnam









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

After a while, back on the Hirsch Medici. I started reappreciating the gapless visual effect of this strap. Too bad it's discontinued 









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Incident

SBGW235 with a Delugs Mocha Babele


----------



## chas58

54B said:


> The others are from Molequin (bordeaux, grey and whisky).


wow, now Immagonnahaveta make a burgundy strap for my watch. I bought some leather months ago that I think looks horrible, but I'm finding it gets a nice deep burgundy red when it gets worn in. You are giving me inspiration! Love this bordeaux strap on your watch.


----------



## 54B

chas58 said:


> wow, now Immagonnahaveta make a burgundy strap for my watch. I bought some leather months ago that I think looks horrible, but I'm finding it gets a nice deep burgundy red when it gets worn in. You are giving me inspiration! Love this bordeaux strap on your watch.


Cheers sir! I wish I were talented enough to make a strap. I look forward to seeing pics of yours.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Loevhagen

The original strap. Works wonders.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Incident

SBGW235 with a Delugs Matte Grey Storm Alligator


----------



## jnsjr

SBGR261. Thinking of moving to a toffee alligator strap.


----------



## entropy1049

From The Strap Tailor:


----------



## chas58

I love how good Deluge look on a good GS case. But with GS and my quest to make bespoke straps for my watches, apparently I’m gonna need more 22mm straps.

Using a tan Deluge as my benchmark, here is a Teal Tuscan leather strap (with Bordeaux buffalo skin on the underside). Looks like it will be a keeper, making the dial and the case design pop in a way that a bracelet doesn’t


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## smilton




----------



## chas58

Inspired by Delug again, I made this one for my Birch. I think I'm in love. I like this watch a LOT more than I thought I would, and I like this strap a lot more than I thought I would. I picked the leather because it has a natural texture to it that plays well with the texture of the dial, and the green color evokes the summer leaves in a birch forrest in the mountainsides of Colorado.

Yeah, I think I've been reading too many of GS's marketing materials.


----------



## 54B

Everbrilliant steel + 44GS + MN strap? Some may say it’s sacrilege but I like it more than I’d have thought


----------



## Mazzyracer

I have this on an MN strap.


----------



## samson66

matthew P said:


> ..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


That looks terrific  

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

SLGH013 on leather. I think I need a thicker strap for this watch.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## alde




----------



## cuhrioso

SBGX263 on 20mmm dark blue rally tropic Wolbrook strap.


----------



## trameline




----------



## S2000_driver

54B said:


> SLGH013 on leather. I think I need a thicker strap for this watch.
> View attachment 17055198


Is that a Molequin strap? May I ask how thick the middle section is?


----------



## 54B

S2000_driver said:


> Is that a Molequin strap? May I ask how thick the middle section is?


Yes, it’s a Molequin. I have a few of their straps but this is my first alligator one from them. I can’t say yet how durable it is, but I’m impressed with the quality based on the first couple of weeks.

It’s a fairly thin strap although it has some padding. It’s around 3.5mm at it’s thickest. It’s perfect for the SBGY007.On paper the SBGY007 is only 1.5mm thinner than the SLGH013 (10.2mm vs 11.7mm) but the the lugs on the SBGY007 are much thinner. In fact the whole case is as the bezel contributes quite abit to the depth.

I’ll try the strap on the SLGH013 again but for now it’s on this one:


----------



## trameline




----------



## smilton

54B said:


> SLGH013 on leather. I think I need a thicker strap for this watch.
> View attachment 17055198


That would look awesome on a blue Hirsch Capitano! I hope to buy one of those one day. Stunning watch!


----------



## S2000_driver

54B said:


> Yes, it’s a Molequin. I have a few of their straps but this is my first alligator one from them. I can’t say yet how durable it is, but I’m impressed with the quality based on the first couple of weeks.
> 
> It’s a fairly thin strap although it has some padding. It’s around 3.5mm at it’s thickest. It’s perfect for the SBGY007.On paper the SBGY007 is only 1.5mm thinner than the SLGH013 (10.2mm vs 11.7mm) but the the lugs on the SBGY007 are much thinner. In fact the whole case is as the bezel contributes quite abit to the depth.
> 
> I’ll try the strap on the SLGH013 again but for now it’s on this one:
> 
> View attachment 17078884


Thank you. Appreciate your detailed response. I get what you are saying. That strap looks lovely on the 007.

Alligator skin is thinner compared to calf or shell cordovan. So more often than not, the area around the spring bars where the alligator folds-over is thin. Custom strap makers can layer that part of the strap with Velodon or similar material to make it a little bit thicker.


----------



## epi.is

SBGH279 on a 19mm lizard strap.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Delugs

I know how much folks here love pairing your GS with our straps, so here's something special and new that we're working on! It's a 22mm rubber strap that we are looking to release in Jan/Feb 23. More details to follow but we're super excited about it!


----------



## poofoot

Trying out a rec from delugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## chas58

54B said:


> Cheers sir! I wish I were talented enough to make a strap. I look forward to seeing pics of yours.


I can’t stop making straps for this. 

Inspired by your burgundy strap, and that a white dial is a strap monster; I love how a dark strap brings out the edginess of a GS case. Used Ostridge for some subtle texture to play well with the texture of the dial. 
It is super thin and comfortable – strong Ostridge for the top, thin supple strong kangaroo for the underside. Hard to take the watch off my wrist with this combo. Not sure if I want to add any stitching. I did bevel and polish the edges after taking this shot (I dislike edge paint, when a good polish looks so nice).


----------



## Delugs

Continuing with the burgundy theme, here's the Grand Seiko SBGW231 on a Wine Red Nubuck strap












poofoot said:


> Trying out a rec from delugs.


Hope you're enjoying the Baby Blue Alcantara!


----------



## Incident

SBGW235 on Navy Alran Chevre


----------



## poofoot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Snowflake on Blue Croc


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## munichblue

Loevhagen said:


>


This is the best and most fitting strap (color, leather) I have ever seen on the Snowflake. Can you name the manufacturer?


----------



## Loevhagen

munichblue said:


> This is the best and most fitting strap (color, leather) I have ever seen on the Snowflake. Can you name the manufacturer?


Thanks.
Watch: SBGY011 "Asaborake"
Strap: 19mm Grey Nubuck from Delugs


----------



## matthew P

GS strap…. Love the thickness / not the lint magnet status 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## Loevhagen

Morning coffee and the magnificent SBGY011.


----------



## munichblue

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks.
> Watch: SBGY011 "Asaborake"
> Strap: 19mm Grey Nubuck from Delugs


Oh my God, how embarrassing. Where did I come up with the snowflake? Thank you for the very subtle correction! 🙏


----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## trameline




----------



## cybercat




----------



## yk101

Still like it!


----------



## trameline




----------



## pycooz

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks.
> Watch: SBGY011 "Asaborake"
> Strap: 19mm Grey Nubuck from Delugs


Beautiful combo !
I'm having difficulty to find information on the crown of the Asaborake. 
Is it the push crown or a screw down crown ?
I'm considered this watch and it would be my most worn watch, almost daily.
But I'm afraid the screw down crown will become annoying following the honeymoon phase...

What is your opinion on this, it it affecting you ? How "comfortable" is the crown winding experience ?


----------



## Loevhagen

pycooz said:


> Beautiful combo !
> I'm having difficulty to find information on the crown of the Asaborake.
> Is it the push crown or a screw down crown ?
> I'm considered this watch and it would be my most worn watch, almost daily.
> But I'm afraid the screw down crown will become annoying following the honeymoon phase...
> 
> What is your opinion on this, it it affecting you ? How "comfortable" is the crown winding experience ?


The SBGY011 does not have a screw down crown - and that is a god thing for this hand wind model. The crown has two positions only: 0) normal/hand-wind and 1) hacking/setting the time. All instruction manuals can be access here: Instructions | Grand Seiko.


----------



## pycooz

Loevhagen said:


> The SBGY011 does not have a screw down crown - and that is a god thing for this hand wind model. The crown has two positions only: 0) normal/hand-wind and 1) hacking/setting the time. All instruction manuals can be access here: Instructions | Grand Seiko.


Thanks for your feedback, there was contradictory information between Time&Tide review and Grand Seiko US website (info not appearing on EU Gs website).
I hope, for my wallet's sake, that I will find another issue when trying it...


----------



## Loevhagen

pycooz said:


> Thanks for your feedback, there was contradictory information between Time&Tide review and Grand Seiko US website (info not appearing on EU Gs website).
> I hope, for my wallet's sake, that I will find another issue when trying it...


As for the winding action on the 9R31; it's much, much better than winding a Spring Drive with a rotor - but the winding action of the SBGW231 is better (i.e. ticks mechanically louder and a bit larger crown on the SBGW231).


----------



## 54B

SLGH013 on a Molequin Bourbon Cordovan strap. I like this combination but, man, those lugs are chunky.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## trameline




----------



## vee1rotate

SBGN011 on black alligator


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## trameline




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## hooliganjrs

Been finding myself wearing the SBGN013 most of the time nowadays, and while I enjoy the bracelet, wearing on leather enhances the experience for me


----------



## hooliganjrs

Has anyone else tried the GS deployant clasp and am I the only one that thinks it is the biggest most uncomfortable pain in the arse clasp ever? I love the look but it seems you have to have a very short/custom made 12 o clock strap made otherwise the deployant digs into the side of your wrist.


----------



## Incident

hooliganjrs said:


> Has anyone else tried the GS deployant clasp and am I the only one that thinks it is the biggest most uncomfortable pain in the arse clasp ever? I love the look but it seems you have to have a very short/custom made 12 o clock strap made otherwise the deployant digs into the side of your wrist.


Have you tried to reverse the two straps?

Meaning put the short side (buckle side) on the 6 o'clock side of the watch case and the long side (tail) on the 12 o'clock side. Often with a deployant clasp, everything seems to fit and work better this way.


----------



## Loevhagen

@hooliganjrs - Try what @Incident suggests. My experience is that such a simple twist/tweak works wonders. It's the same with some steel bracelets; swapping the direction lead to a better balance and more comfort on/for the wrist.


----------



## Joflo

TheSeikoGuy said:


> View attachment 15463905





TheSeikoGuy said:


> Is this model SBGF021 ? Thank you
> View attachment 15463905


----------



## hooliganjrs

Loevhagen said:


> @hooliganjrs - Try what @Incident suggests. My experience is that such a simple twist/tweak works wonders. It's the same with some steel bracelets; swapping the direction lead to a better balance and more comfort on/for the wrist.


Thanks for the suggestion gents but all this does is put the clasp on the other outside edge part of my wrist (long strap with holes mounted on 12 o'clock side versus the proper way). This was the first thing I tried when I noticed the design issue - so far, the only solution appears to have a custom (shorter) 12 o'clock strap made so the deployant connection is closer to the case - see pics. The first one shows the clasp and how it rides the outer edge of the wrist. The second pic shows where the deployant "should connect" to resolve the issue. It's just a weird GS design for a deployant but it does look cool. My wrist is 7.125 to 7.250 inch for reference and I typically rock a 120/125 to 70/80 size strap depending on strap maker options.


----------



## hooliganjrs

GS Deployment Clasps and Buckles


Hello all! I am looking at getting one or two custom straps made for my A375. I have been looking for OWM deployment claps and buckles. The deployment clasps are very hard to find especially at a reasonable price. Is it worth it to seek out? I’ve read they need an oddly cut band, is this true...




www.watchuseek.com





Looks like this is a known problem. Custom strap will be required - sorry for breaking up the flow of awesome pictures. Carry on 😉.....


----------



## Tanker G1

hooliganjrs said:


> Thanks for the suggestion gents but all this does is put the clasp on the other outside edge part of my wrist (long strap with holes mounted on 12 o'clock side versus the proper way). This was the first thing I tried when I noticed the design issue - so far, the only solution appears to have a custom (shorter) 12 o'clock strap made so the deployant connection is closer to the case - see pics. The first one shows the clasp and how it rides the outer edge of the wrist. The second pic shows where the deployant "should connect" to resolve the issue. It's just a weird GS design for a deployant but it does look cool. My wrist is 7.125 to 7.250 inch for reference and I typically rock a 120/125 to 70/80 size strap depending on strap maker options.


That's weird. I have a 7.5 wrist with straps and clasps mounted the opposite way and they work great. I'm pretty sure the longer strap at 12 is a common GS deployant setup.
Not my pics:


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGY011 on a 19mm alligator strap...and using the slim clasp that comes with the SBGA407.


----------

